# Everything Ultimate Finishers, Inc



## magna750

We proudly became an Archery Talk sponsor a couple months ago and are finally getting around to starting a thread! Thank you to everyone that has trusted us to re-finish your archery equipment and posted pics or recommended us, we truly appreciate it! 
We know that you work hard and take pride in your bows....We take great pride in what we do and only offer the best finishes possible. 

* Kolorfusion * Powder Coat * Cerakote * 

We will add pricing and available camo patterns to this opening post if you would like us to....so let us know! 

Please feel free to post pics of any bows or accessories that we have finished for you....we love seeing them all together! Thank you again!


----------



## TheScOuT

You'll be getting an Agenda 6 late this winter for a complete makeover...take care of her! :wink:

You do some amazing work...I have handled a few bows and both were flawless!


----------



## wvbowhunter09

Ultimate Finishers does awesome work....I've had a few bow done there. Glad to see your a sponsor.


----------



## nicko

I've been thinking about a makeover for my Pulse. Would cerakoting the cams and mods still allow enough room in the cam and mod grooves for the strings and cables?


----------



## brokenlittleman

That is great news. I have a couple bows coming from you that look awesome. I will post pictures when they are reassembled. Anyone considering having your bow done should not hesitate. Ultimate Finishers work is truly incredible.


----------



## magna750

nicko said:


> I've been thinking about a makeover for my Pulse. Would cerakoting the cams and mods still allow enough room in the cam and mod grooves for the strings and cables?


Absolutely....and I guarantee our Cerakote will stay put!


----------



## brokenlittleman

Just a teaser but here is a stab they just did for me.


----------



## magna750

wvbowhunter09 said:


> Ultimate Finishers does awesome work....I've had a few bow done there. Glad to see your a sponsor.





brokenlittleman said:


> That is great news. I have a couple bows coming from you that look awesome. I will post pictures when they are reassembled. Anyone considering having your bow done should not hesitate. Ultimate Finishers works is truly incredible.





magna750 said:


> Absolutely....and I guarantee our Cerakote will stay put!



Thank you!


----------



## magna750

brokenlittleman said:


> Just a teaser but here is a stab they just did for me.


I can't wait to see them together! Did you create the patterns yourself?


----------



## magna750

TheScOuT said:


> You'll be getting an Agenda 6 late this winter for a complete makeover...take care of her! :wink:
> 
> You do some amazing work...I have handled a few bows and both were flawless!


Sounds good, we will take great care of it! Thank you!


----------



## brokenlittleman

magna750 said:


> I can't wait to see them together! Did you create the patterns yourself?


Yes they are my patterns!!! Thats whats awesome, you can use your own images so the end result is truly custom.


----------



## CarbonWarrior

Good to see ya on here... Top notch workmanship and quality product comes from this business. Place your trust in him!
Check out my gallery for pix of my Mathews that he coated/fused.

BILL... Show them the water bottle! 

( it's a pattern Bill and I collaborated on )


----------



## Alpha Burnt




----------



## paulm2014

Marked


----------



## papachuby

A list of patterns from you guys would be awesome.


----------



## R.Hunt1

Well since I know I will be sending my bow to you all, soon as possible, yes I would defiantly like to see the available patters. Thank You!!!!


----------



## standsitter

Congrats Bill and crew, you know I reccomend Ultimate a few times a week. Guys, for those of you un-aware these guys do or have done Kolorfusion for several manufacturers including Elite.


----------



## Prisoner$

Quality work, very professional and great communication. Can't ask for better.


----------



## Wil

Ultimate Finishers did my vector turbo riser and limb pockets and there isn't a blemish on them that I can find. They look great and will definitley be using them for my next bow project. i will have to try to get some pics up on here soon.


----------



## OCHO505

*Ultimates Work!!*

*Kryptek Typhoon Destroyer*


----------



## AK&HIboy

Best custom finisher in the business! Flawless clear images plus powder coat base makes kolorfusion very durable as well! Wont go anywhere else after getting my APS dna done.Fan and will be using you guy's again.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

If I have my Elite pure riser powder coated how much work would there be on my end when rebuilding it? Ie how well will stuff go back together?


----------



## Ryjax

I love your work! I will be sending my 2015 bow to you as soon as I decide what that is going to be


----------



## G-unit

Just waiting on some titanium hardware from dorge and I'll get mine together and posted!


----------



## Mathews4ever

I will have pictures of my bow in a couple weeks


----------



## shamus275

Bill has done two of my bows and I'll be sending him a third once the hunting season is over. There isn't anyone else I'd trust with my bows than Ultimate Finishers!


----------



## magna750

boilerfarmer12 said:


> If I have my Elite pure riser powder coated how much work would there be on my end when rebuilding it? Ie how well will stuff go back together?



You will not have any problems, we keep our coating to a minimum and all threaded holes are clean! We do our best to make sure that there aren't any problems.


----------



## magna750

Thank you all!


----------



## AK&HIboy

Elite and obsession bows are known for flawless top shelf finishes.They are both kolorfusion, wich imo should be the industry standard, no other "pattern application" is better than kolorfusion, fact.


----------



## CRISSMAN6903

Ultimate finishers did my Energy 32 in kryptek yeti. It's the sickest looking bow out there. Send your bows with confidence, these guys do incredible work. The attention to detail is amazing, there wasn't a flaw on my bow when I got it back. They stayed in contact with me through the process to make sure I liked how everything looked before sending it back to me. Plus it was back to me in under 3 weeks and for a price that wont be beat!! Thanks again guys!


----------



## CRISSMAN6903




----------



## treetops

My 2013 Answer in a Predator fade...absolutely flawless work from bill!


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll be sending in my E35 once I fill my deer tags. I'm still trying to decide what finish I want to do on it. I'm not really a camo kinda guy so I'm thinking Kolorfusion or CeraKote on the whole thing. I'm curious as to whether Elite will still warranty the bow if I have an issue in the future.


----------



## rdraper_3

I looked on the website but didn't see a color/camo list chart that you offer


----------



## HHunter37

Bill does awesome work! You won't regret it guys!


----------



## magna750

rdraper_3 said:


> I looked on the website but didn't see a color/camo list chart that you offer


We are working on a gallery of all the camo's available. The only one for sure that we can not get is Optifade. As for colors, there are thousands to choose from. You can check out allpowderpaints.com or Prismatic powders.


----------



## archeryfool72

ok. :director: thats freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!!



OCHO505 said:


> *Kryptek Typhoon Destroyer*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2065381
> 
> View attachment 2065382


----------



## gfm1960

i think its awesome that this type of operation is only 2-2 1/2 hours from my house.i'm a big fan of paint and specialty coatings


----------



## brokenlittleman

Bringing this back up for more pictures of some of the awesome work done by Ultimate Finishers


----------



## G-unit

Kryptek typhon experience, I'll post some pics when it's out back together


----------



## Sakie8015




----------



## axe6shooter

Sakie8015 said:


> View attachment 2066961
> 
> View attachment 2066962
> View attachment 2066964
> 
> View attachment 2066970


One bad a$& rig here!!


----------



## Sakie8015

axe6shooter said:


> One bad a$& rig here!!


Thanks axe! But all I did was pick the colors. The execution was all Bill and UF... incredible work.


----------



## B-FOW14

That bow is insane!!! Coolest bow I've seen yet!! I would like to check out some other patterns for my rigs...awesome work


----------



## magna750

That 360 fade to Stormy Hardwoods Blood Trail is one of my favorites! I couldn't wait to do that one!


----------



## treetops

Meant to ask you earlier Bill, can you do an HHA single pin sight? Or too many moving parts?


----------



## nicko

treetops said:


> My 2013 Answer in a Predator fade...absolutely flawless work from bill!


Great looking finish. Love it!


----------



## whack&stack

Ultimate is awesome to work with. Their work is flawless and they truly care about customer satisfaction. Bills done a few for me here's a couple


----------



## Ryjax

treetops said:


> Meant to ask you earlier Bill, can you do an HHA single pin sight? Or too many moving parts?


I am wondering the same... Would love to get my slider done to match my bow next year


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Powdercoat. Transperant rasberry?  rough idea on turn around time.


----------



## treetops

nicko said:


> Great looking finish. Love it!


Thanks! I've had 2 bows dipped, and this Kolorfusion blows that away by a mile! I took the riser from the box, and immediately dropped it on a concrete floor...not a single scratch or nick!! The dipped bows I had just seemed to randomly chip on their own.


----------



## magna750

treetops said:


> Meant to ask you earlier Bill, can you do an HHA single pin sight? Or too many moving parts?


Yes, we can but we do leave the moveable areas uncoated. We leave the anodize.


----------



## magna750

BowHuntnKY said:


> Powdercoat. Transperant rasberry?  rough idea on turn around time.


2 weeks








This one is transparent raspberry starlight


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Bill is the man...


----------



## magna750

Breathn said:


> Bill is the man...


No, you the man!


----------



## shimmon83

man, those fade jobs are sweet! can you do multicam camo... say multicam black? multicam was created by one of my long lost relatives...


----------



## magna750

shimmon83 said:


> man, those fade jobs are sweet! can you do multicam camo... say multicam black? multicam was created by one of my long lost relatives...


We have regular multicam. I will check on the black


----------



## treetops

magna750 said:


> Yes, we can but we do leave the moveable areas uncoated. We leave the anodize.


Nice...may be easier if I just set you up on Direct deposit :mg:


----------



## ToddB

Can you do ASAT?


----------



## wvmountaineer83

Sakie8015 said:


> View attachment 2066961
> 
> View attachment 2066962
> View attachment 2066964
> 
> View attachment 2066970


Best looking stormy coating I have seen yet


----------



## Sakie8015

I recently saw a 360 he did in ASAT... it looked awesome


----------



## Sakie8015




----------



## magna750

Beat me to it, yes we have ASAT!


----------



## soybean81

Bill does awesome work. My first experience with Ultimate Finishers has been amazing so far. He has been very informative and responsive to all of my questions. 

Stormy Target Green


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I have been trolling your website for a couple weeks now. Just popping in and getting ideas for my e35 after hunting season. 

A price Guide and a large gallery of previous work I'm sure would help me as well as other 

Thanks again


----------



## ToddB

magna750 said:


> Beat me to it, yes we have ASAT!


Sweet, I'm in as soon as season is over. Can you do cams that already have cerakote on them?


----------



## magna750

ToddB said:


> Sweet, I'm in as soon as season is over. Can you do cams that already have cerakote on them?


Yes sir, we mask and media blast the Cerakote off and start fresh


----------



## upserman

soybean81 said:


> Bill does awesome work. My first experience with Ultimate Finishers has been amazing so far. He has been very informative and responsive to all of my questions.
> 
> Stormy Target Green


That looks awesome.


----------



## magna750

Stormy Hardwoods Prairie


----------



## Kill'em N Grill'em

Can you do my hoyt in this?



magna750 said:


> Stormy Hardwoods Prairie


----------



## itsashooter

Marked for later. Great work.


----------



## Esteban9770

magna750 said:


> Stormy Hardwoods Prairie


Love this pattern...thinking about my SR-71 done up in it....or ASAT....decisions, decisions


----------



## magna750

Kryptek Typhon


----------



## ssmith10

magna750 said:


> Kryptek Typhon


That's nice! Do u have a white or blue version of that design?


----------



## magna750

Predator Fall gray fade


----------



## magna750

ssmith10 said:


> That's nice! Do u have a white or blue version of that design?


Kryptek has Yeti (white) and Neptune has blue, gray, and black


----------



## gfm1960

this work is amazing.i worked at a harley dealer in corning,n.y. for a few years and did alot of powder coating there on motorcycle parts.i did some translucent over chrome and some prizmatic but never anything as awesome as this kind of work


----------



## TundraArcher

The kryptek patterns look great


----------



## magna750

Thank you everyone! We have a small gallery on our website and a ton of pics on our Facebook page. Stop by and give us a like


----------



## knight stalker

Can kolorfusion be done on carbon riser bow


----------



## magna750

knight stalker said:


> Can kolorfusion be done on carbon riser bow


We are working on that now and should have an answer this werk


----------



## G-unit

Finally got mine put back together, as everybody else has said, excellent work and I'm so happy I'm about to send another. Thanks Bill!!
Gotta thank Dorge at firenock for making some sweet titanium hardware as well.


----------



## Longbow42

Oo


G-unit said:


> Finally got mine put back together, as everybody else has said, excellent work and I'm so happy I'm about to send another. Thanks Bill!!
> Gotta thank Dorge at firenock for making some sweet titanium hardware as well.


What Camo is that?


----------



## G-unit

Sorry, Kryptek Typhon


----------



## Longbow42

G-unit said:


> Sorry, Kryptek Typhon


I bought a NB bow in Kryptek camo and it looks nothing like that. It was dipped and not Kolorfusion. You have to look hard to see the white or grey background and on yours it is very distinct. Looks good. I have always been a fan of Kolorfusion.


----------



## Z06Killer

magna750 said:


> We are working on that now and should have an answer this werk


If you all can do Carbon bows I'll be sending you 2 bows


----------



## erichall84

I have a mathews creed and I have to say that I really like the lost camo on it. I like the colors, and really just appeals to me more than any other factory options out there. Is this a dip, kolorfusion or something else? Im not really sure how all the different processes work or what is most durable. My bow is still in great condition, however I am very picky and its bound to get some blemishes. I was wondering if you do lost camo or something really similar that may be better or more durable?


----------



## florida life

What's turn around time from day I ship to day I get it back?


----------



## magna750

florida life said:


> What's turn around time from day I ship to day I get it back?


We need 2 weeks as long as we have all the materials ready ahead of time + whatever time it takes in the mail ( usually a few days)


----------



## magna750

erichall84 said:


> I have a mathews creed and I have to say that I really like the lost camo on it. I like the colors, and really just appeals to me more than any other factory options out there. Is this a dip, kolorfusion or something else? Im not really sure how all the different processes work or what is most durable. My bow is still in great condition, however I am very picky and its bound to get some blemishes. I was wondering if you do lost camo or something really similar that may be better or more durable?


We use the Kolorfusion process......only the best finish for anything we do! We are working on getting lost camo but there are a ton of options


----------



## florida life

magna750 said:


> We need 2 weeks as long as we have all the materials ready ahead of time + whatever time it takes in the mail ( usually a few days)


Okay. Soon as elite decides to send my bow I'll probably send you one to test the waters.


----------



## magna750

We love doing custom work but are also set up and capable of doing production work......from 1 to 1000. We can handle it all!


----------



## magna750

florida life said:


> Okay. Soon as elite decides to send my bow I'll probably send you one to test the waters.


I promise, we won't disappoint you!


----------



## magna750

G-unit said:


> Finally got mine put back together, as everybody else has said, excellent work and I'm so happy I'm about to send another. Thanks Bill!!
> Gotta thank Dorge at firenock for making some sweet titanium hardware as well.


Thank you! That grip just pops on there. Love it!


----------



## thebeav

I own the bmxl with the black riser predator camo fade and the finish is really nice.


----------



## Sean243

The best aftermarket finish in the biz! ..... Heck, probably just the best finish you can get on a bow period!

My Stormy Hardwoods CPXL

Thank you, Ultimate Finishers.


----------



## magna750

thebeav said:


> I own the bmxl with the black riser predator camo fade and the finish is really nice.
> View attachment 2070259
> View attachment 2070260


Thank you!


----------



## magna750

Sean243 said:


> The best aftermarket finish in the biz! ..... Heck, probably just the best finish you can get on a bow period!
> 
> My Stormy Hardwoods CPXL
> 
> Thank you, Ultimate Finishers.


Thank you for posting! Looks awesome!


----------



## erichall84

Sounds great i have seen a couple risers you have done that look similar I actually thought they were lost camo. When the creed gets a few war wounds ill have to send it in for a makeover. .


----------



## Bowtoons

I'm going to bring my limbs for my xcentric out to have them done once season ends. Just don't know pattern I want yet.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

My riser is headed your way today Bill.


----------



## magna750

NoDeerInIowa said:


> My riser is headed your way today Bill.


We will take good care of it. Thank you


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

magna750 said:


> We will take good care of it. Thank you


Yeah, fix the scabs and bruises doc. Make her look purty again. Now I need to get back with Tony and figure out what to do with the rest of it.


----------



## whack&stack

Stormy Hardwoods Autumn with sniper grey cerakote cams and pockets for my dad


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Papa Whack will love that.


----------



## magna750

Who has been waiting for these?


----------



## wvmountaineer83

whack&stack said:


> Stormy Hardwoods Autumn with sniper grey cerakote cams and pockets for my dad
> View attachment 2070519
> 
> View attachment 2070520
> [/Q
> 
> Can't wait to see this finished up


----------



## G-unit

magna750 said:


> Who has been waiting for these?


Now to decide which


----------



## huntn_junkie

magna750 said:


> Who has been waiting for these?


I was actually going to call you this week and see if you could make that happen. We will be talking after hunting season.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Maybe I am missing it on your website Bill, but do you have a list of patterns that you offer?


----------



## Sursly

Can't wait to hear if you guys can do carbon risers. Definitely looking forward to hearing a solid, "YES WE CAN!"

For a little more info, do we take apart the bow and send you pieces, or do you disassemble/reassemble?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PAKraig

magna750 said:


> Who has been waiting for these?


Ok, I'll ask, which patterns are they??


----------



## njarcher17

PAKraig said:


> Ok, I'll ask, which patterns are they??


Kuiu Verde and Vias.


----------



## PAKraig

njarcher17 said:


> Kuiu Verde and Vias.


Thank you!


----------



## frog gigger

Sursly said:


> Can't wait to hear if you guys can do carbon risers. Definitely looking forward to hearing a solid, "YES WE CAN!"
> 
> For a little more info, do we take apart the bow and send you pieces, or do you disassemble/reassemble?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm willing to sacrifice my carbon riser as a test run if enough folks here can annie up some coin in case it fails. 100 people, $6 bucks per head, I'm game.


----------



## magna750

frog gigger said:


> I'm willing to sacrifice my carbon riser as a test run if enough folks here can annie up some coin in case it fails. 100 people, $6 bucks per head, I'm game.


Lol, thank you but we are currently giving one a try. Survive or fail....we will post pics


----------



## tmoran

magna750 said:


> Who has been waiting for these?


Is the pattern downscaled or actual size?


----------



## thebeav

Bump it up


----------



## magna750

tmoran said:


> Is the pattern downscaled or actual size?


It is actual size. Every camo or pattern always looks better on something 3 dimensional than on a flat panel.


----------



## magna750

Sursly said:


> Can't wait to hear if you guys can do carbon risers. Definitely looking forward to hearing a solid, "YES WE CAN!"
> 
> For a little more info, do we take apart the bow and send you pieces, or do you disassemble/reassemble?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We prefer that only the parts that are getting coated are shipped to us. Johns Custom Archery and Tony from Bowfitters are great to work with if you want someone else to disassemble and reassemble for you. They can work miracles with tuning your bows too!


----------



## treetops

Can you do the kolorfusion process from a photo? Wanting a unique camo for my Evolution


----------



## killerloop

magna750 said:


> Lol, thank you but we are currently giving one a try. Survive or fail....we will post pics


What were the results???


----------



## magna750

treetops said:


> Can you do the kolorfusion process from a photo? Wanting a unique camo for my Evolution


As long as it's a high quality digital pic, yes we can!


----------



## magna750

killerloop said:


> What were the results???


Still working on it but it survived the initial heat testing.....fingers crossed


----------



## TheTracker

Heres my Helim riser bill just finished.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Ok I want my riser powder coated....how do I get the ball rolling


----------



## killerloop

magna750 said:


> Still working on it but it survived the initial heat testing.....fingers crossed


Which carbon riser did you test? Element or spyder?


----------



## dairyboy4

Tag for future


----------



## TheTracker

BowHuntnKY said:


> Ok I want my riser powder coated....how do I get the ball rolling


Very easy bro, pick a color(s) you want from allpowderpaints.com then email bill and tell him you want your bow powdercoated and what color you want it done in, Mail him your bare riser and everything you want done to it and include your contact information and then just wait.


----------



## frog gigger

killerloop said:


> Which carbon riser did you test? Element or spyder?


I'm hoping it doesn't matter, carbon is carbon. I want my 2010 matrix done, and inquired about it a few years ago, but I wasn't willing to sacrifice then. 
Glad they found a guinea pig.:mg:


----------



## hunterhewi

Bill you are the man buddy!! Everything he has done for me is FLAWLESS!!
My 2011 done in Stormy Spring Green
















My 2013 LF2 in Spring Green/Black Fade


----------



## BucksnBass525

Bill can a FADE be done with digital camo?


----------



## Z06Killer

I pray that they are able to kolorfuse the carbon bows.


----------



## Sakie8015

BucksnBass525 said:


> Bill can a FADE be done with digital camo?


Bill can do anything...


----------



## Bnbfishin

This is what it looks like when it's put together. Bill was awesome to work with through the job. When I have another bow that I want customized I won't go to anyone else to have it done.


magna750 said:


> Stormy Hardwoods Prairie


----------



## Bnbfishin

Some Stormy Hardwoods Patriot in gloss finish on a PSE Dom 3-D. Yes Bill can do matte or glossy finishes on your bows.


----------



## Buckshutr

marked


----------



## magna750

BucksnBass525 said:


> Bill can a FADE be done with digital camo?


You bet! We can do a fade with any pattern! What do you have in mind?


----------



## magna750

Bnbfishin said:


> This is what it looks like when it's put together. Bill was awesome to work with through the job. When I have another bow that I want customized I won't go to anyone else to have it done.


Thank you!


----------



## magna750

Sakie8015 said:


> Bill can do anything...


Thank you! Now you are going to get me in trouble, lol!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

TheTracker said:


> Very easy bro, pick a color(s) you want from allpowderpaints.com then email bill and tell him you want your bow powdercoated and what color you want it done in, Mail him your bare riser and everything you want done to it and include your contact information and then just wait.



Well its all.set up...shes goin out Monday.....


----------



## j.d.m.

Question on cams, I have some cams that I had to file burs and imperfections out of. Now I have bare aluminum, no anodizing left on those spots. I want to get the cams refinished. Is the coting methods you guys use here better for cams then anodizing? I know Ray Knight gets cams re anodized, and that is the way I was thinking, but there are some cool color options here with these coatings. I just want durability over looks.


----------



## TheTracker

BowHuntnKY said:


> Well its all.set up...shes goin out Monday.....


Your going to love it.


----------



## FoggDogg

treetops said:


> My 2013 Answer in a Predator fade...absolutely flawless work from bill!


Are you freakin' kidding me? That may be the sweetest finish I've ever seen!!! WOW!!!


----------



## magna750

j.d.m. said:


> Question on cams, I have some cams that I had to file burs and imperfections out of. Now I have bare aluminum, no anodizing left on those spots. I want to get the cams refinished. Is the coting methods you guys use here better for cams then anodizing? I know Ray Knight gets cams re anodized, and that is the way I was thinking, but there are some cool color options here with these coatings. I just want durability over looks.


Anodizing is one of the best coatings for aluminum. That said, our coatings will hold up just as well! The key is the prep!


----------



## Ryjax

Decisions decisions


----------



## treetops

FoggDogg said:


> Are you freakin' kidding me? That may be the sweetest finish I've ever seen!!! WOW!!!


Thanks!! Warning though. ..don't sit it down in the woods and walk off!!


----------



## whack&stack

j.d.m. said:


> Question on cams, I have some cams that I had to file burs and imperfections out of. Now I have bare aluminum, no anodizing left on those spots. I want to get the cams refinished. Is the coting methods you guys use here better for cams then anodizing? I know Ray Knight gets cams re anodized, and that is the way I was thinking, but there are some cool color options here with these coatings. I just want durability over looks.


Have him cerakote em


----------



## Maxpetros

Does this void the warranty? Specifically on elite bows?


----------



## magna750

I believe it does which I find ironic since their bows are finished using the Kolorfusion process also.


----------



## 06hoythunter

maybe i missed this but what is the average price for kolorfusion a riser ?


----------



## magna750

Pricing:

Kolorfusion: camo or images

Riser & limbs: $ 175.00

Riser only: $ 135.00

Limbs only: $ 90.00

Pockets only: $ 45.00

Cams: $ 55.00

Release: $ 35.00

Powder coat:

Riser & limbs: $ 100.00

Riser only: $ 85.00

Limbs only: $ 50.00

Pockets only: $ 30.00

Cams: $ 40.00

Release: $ 25.00

Cerekote:

Pockets: $ 25.00

Cams: $ 35.00


----------



## BucksnBass525

magna750 said:


> You bet! We can do a fade with any pattern! What do you have in mind?


I am kicking around a digital or legends blaze fade for my Xring 6, it is all camo now so we are talking riser and limbs. Whats the price?


----------



## Core Archery

Chill x is on the way today.


----------



## Z06Killer

How is the 2nd test on the carbon bow going?


----------



## magna750

Z06Killer said:


> How is the 2nd test on the carbon bow going?


Funny thing, as easy as the black falls off the white undercoat sticks pretty good. Almost have it completely stripped and ready to coat


----------



## Z06Killer

magna750 said:


> Funny thing, as easy as the black falls off the white undercoat sticks pretty good. Almost have it completely stripped and ready to coat


Can't wait to see the pictures and hope it turns out great.


----------



## TheTracker




----------



## BowHuntnKY

:thumbs_up: looks awesome!! mine shoulda been there today....or tomorrow



TheTracker said:


>


----------



## Michael Myers

.........


----------



## TheTracker

BowHuntnKY said:


> :thumbs_up: looks awesome!! mine shoulda been there today....or tomorrow


If you need help with reassembly give me a shout, its fun getting them back together. Took forever, The powdercoat is thiiiiiick.[emoji6]


----------



## frog gigger

magna750 said:


> Funny thing, as easy as the black falls off the white undercoat sticks pretty good. Almost have it completely stripped and ready to coat


Hand process I assume? As in, no chemical removers.


----------



## TheTracker




----------



## magna750

TheTracker said:


>


What do you think?


----------



## magna750

frog gigger said:


> Hand process I assume? As in, no chemical removers.


The only thing I trust on it is citri strip and yep, mostly hand process. Getting there though


----------



## TheTracker

magna750 said:


> What do you think?


Love it, You did a fantastic job.


----------



## frog gigger

magna750 said:


> The only thing I trust on it is citri strip and yep, mostly hand process. Getting there though


Used that on mine. Didn't like what I was seeing so I quit. Carbon was getting soft. Wet sanded all the way.


----------



## Predator

magna750 said:


> Who has been waiting for these?


Bill,

Any pics of bows (or anything remotely similar) in either or both of the KUIU patterns?


----------



## why3zx

I have an Alpine Silverado where it riser is half dipped and half anodized, I assume it wouldnt be an issue just powdercoating the dipped portion of the riser + the limbs? Meaning the anodizing stays and the dipped part of the riser and limbs become a sweet stelth matte grey?


----------



## magna750

Predator said:


> Bill,
> 
> Any pics of bows (or anything remotely similar) in either or both of the KUIU patterns?


So far we have only used it on parts that we can't talk about yet...lol..but really!


----------



## magna750

why3zx said:


> I have an Alpine Silverado where it riser is half dipped and half anodized, I assume it wouldnt be an issue just powdercoating the dipped portion of the riser + the limbs? Meaning the anodizing stays and the dipped part of the riser and limbs become a sweet stelth matte grey?


The heat to cure the powder may change the color of the anodize on it


----------



## magna750

frog gigger said:


> Used that on mine. Didn't like what I was seeing so I quit. Carbon was getting soft. Wet sanded all the way.


Yeah, we are using just a little at a time not saturating it or soaking it. In order to powder coat it we have to remove all of the current coating though


----------



## BowHuntnKY

TheTracker said:


> If you need help with reassembly give me a shout, its fun getting them back together. Took forever, The powdercoat is thiiiiiick.[emoji6]


I was Afraid of thaT


----------



## TheTracker

BowHuntnKY said:


> I was Afraid of thaT


You'll be fine. All you need is a dremel with a wire wheel and some thread chasers.


----------



## magna750

BowHuntnKY said:


> I was Afraid of thaT


What gave you trouble? Which areas? Let me know so I can watch for it in the future and change how I coat them if need be. I'm sorry for any extra work


----------



## TheTracker

magna750 said:


> What gave you trouble? Which areas? Let me know so I can watch for it in the future and change how I coat them if need be. I'm sorry for any extra work


The factory parts are machined so tight where the limb cups fit onto the riser that any material would make it too thick for them to fit, I already accounted for this before i sent my riser out to you guys. So what i did was use a dremel and remove a little material and they fit perfect now. You guys really did a wonderful job on my riser bill, I plan on sending you my other riser as soon as hunting season is over. This is the limb cups i was talking about.


----------



## hunterhewi

You will probably gettin another riser from me as well Bill! This vanquish and LF2 look amazing. Waitin to see what Stormy comes out with this year


----------



## BowHuntnKY

TheTracker said:


> The factory parts are machined so tight where the limb cups fit onto the riser that any material would make it too thick for them to fit, I already accounted for this before i sent my riser out to you guys. So what i did was use a dremel and remove a little material and they fit perfect now. You guys really did a wonderful job on my riser bill, I plan on sending you my other riser as soon as hunting season is over. This is the limb cups i was talking about.


I kinda looked at mine before i shipped, and as u I noticed only where the limb pockets/cups are, should maybe a tad lighter coated.


----------



## Chopayne

Here is mine that Bill did. The finish is absolutely durable, dipping sucks. I have both and i've laid my bow down on rocks and metal benches, and everything. Holds up great. It rubs against my plastic Plano case, it rubs the plastic off not the finish.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Chopayne said:


> View attachment 2077801
> View attachment 2077802
> View attachment 2077803
> 
> 
> Here is mine that Bill did. The finish is absolutely durable, dipping sucks. I have both and i've laid my bow down on rocks and metal benches, and everything. Holds up great. It rubs against my plastic Plano case, it rubs the plastic off not the finish.


What pattern is that?


----------



## TheTracker

BowHuntnKY said:


> I kinda looked at mine before i shipped, and as u I noticed only where the limb pockets/cups are, should maybe a tad lighter coated.


What color are you coating it?


----------



## Chopayne

That is ruffed sharptail


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Chopayne said:


> That is ruffed sharptail


I like it.


----------



## TheTracker

Chopayne said:


> That is ruffed sharptail


That looks good


----------



## TscottEVO26

Anyone have any pictures of Passion and or Royalty?


----------



## whack&stack

TscottEVO26 said:


> Anyone have any pictures of Passion and or Royalty?


Bill has done both he should have pics when he gets back on


----------



## BowHuntnKY

TheTracker said:


> What color are you coating it?


Candy transperant raspberry...i like to be a little different..lol and I didnt want a color that's already found in the hoyt line up.


----------



## magna750

TscottEVO26 said:


> Anyone have any pictures of Passion and or Royalty?












Passion


----------



## magna750

TscottEVO26 said:


> Anyone have any pictures of Passion and or Royalty?












Royalty


----------



## chaded

Sorry if this has been answered but do you strip the stock finish and if so is that included in the price listed?


----------



## magna750

chaded said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but do you strip the stock finish and if so is that included in the price listed?



Our prices include: stripping the current coating, masking, media blasting, powder coat (base & clear), Kolorfusion, return shipping usps (USA), and our guarantee on materials as well as workmanship


----------



## chaded

magna750 said:


> Our prices include: stripping the current coating, masking, media blasting, powder coat (base & clear), Kolorfusion, return shipping usps (USA), and our guarantee on materials as well as workmanship


Thanks.


----------



## Z06Killer

How is the Carbon bow process going??


----------



## buckrunn

Interested in the kuiu verde when season ends! Anyone had this done yet?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I can't wait to see my riser in person. The pics look awesome, Bill. Thanks


----------



## upserman

Bill are you doing the work for Obession Archery?


----------



## magna750

buckrunn said:


> Interested in the kuiu verde when season ends! Anyone had this done yet?


You can be the first! Lol. I have been asked for it for the last 6 months but no takers yet


----------



## Stab

Predator said:


> Bill,
> 
> Any pics of bows (or anything remotely similar) in either or both of the KUIU patterns?


 I'm a huge kuiu supporter, this will be my next pattern for sure.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Tft


----------



## G-unit

magna750 said:


> You can be the first! Lol. I have been asked for it for the last 6 months but no takers yet


As soon as I get a stiffer FLX guard for my destroyer, you'll be doing one of the two


----------



## magna750

G-unit said:


> As soon as I get a stiffer FLX guard for my destroyer, you'll be doing one of the two


Thank you! Ready when you are!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Do you have any pics of bows you have done using Predator Spring Green original?


----------



## Core Archery

Getting my chill x done now in snow camo.


----------



## nontypical169

How about the carbon bow??? Tippy needs one done in stormy special ops!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Im going thru withdrawls!!! LOL


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

Can you do Nat Gear?


----------



## TimmyZ7

PSE Franken Throttle built by Breathn and Kolorfused by Ultimate Finishers in Kryptek Highlander with tan accents. The quiver was done by me with a razor blade and some vinyl Kryptek tape, lol, but everything else Kryptek was done by Bill.


----------



## nontypical169

TimmyZ7 said:


> PSE Franken Throttle built by Breathn and Kolorfused by Ultimate Finishers in Kryptek Highlander with tan accents. The quiver was done by me with a razor blade and some vinyl Kryptek tape, lol, but everything else Kryptek was done by Bill.
> 
> View attachment 2084542
> View attachment 2084543
> View attachment 2084544
> View attachment 2084546
> View attachment 2084547


Dude the kryptek and the blue look awesome together...


----------



## TxSportsman

Wow, that is a KILLER looking bow there!


----------



## bighunterguy

Any word on the carbon riser yet? I'd like to do mine


----------



## Angel King

Beautiful bows. Tag for later.


----------



## magna750

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> Can you do Nat Gear?


Sure can, let me check through my pics when I get a chance


----------



## magna750

bighunterguy said:


> Any word on the carbon riser yet? I'd like to do mine


Still working on it.....we are taking our time because it is the first one and we really don't want to ruin it.


----------



## V-TRAIN

Predator said:


> Bill,
> 
> Any pics of bows (or anything remotely similar) in either or both of the KUIU patterns?


You can do a google search and select the images option and see it on guns. I have seen them on the kuiu forum, but I am sure if you did a google search, it would pull it right up.


----------



## B-Dob

How are the carbon bows coming? Is it still going alright? I'm looking at a 2012 matrix to do a complete overhual and I would love to use you guys!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Great looking bows! Got an Energy 35 and I want to do my limbs and cams. Really want snow camo limbs.


----------



## Dieselmathews

So stoked that bill is doing one of my bowtechs. Sent my insanity out last Thursday to bill to get a custom fade from black to moonshine wildfire. Gonna top it off with some killer threads from tony219er and some torqueless grips.


----------



## killerloop

How'd the carbon riser pan out??


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I got my Destroyer 340 riser back from Bill yesterday. I am blown away by how awesome it looks. I'll be starting a build thread when I get the rest of my components back. If you are on the fence about sending anything to Ultimate, GET OFF.


----------



## brokenlittleman

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I got my Destroyer 340 riser back from Bill yesterday. I am blown away by how awesome it looks. I'll be starting a build thread when I get the rest of my components back. If you are on the fence about sending anything to Ultimate, GET OFF.


What pattern or color did you go with? Pics now would be nice.


----------



## hoyt fo life555

brokenlittleman said:


> Just a teaser but here is a stab they just did for me.


I have e-mailed them but dont get a re-ply. If you dont mind me asking what did it cost to camo your stab? I have a 6 inch I want predetor 3-d. Thanks


----------



## brokenlittleman

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I have e-mailed them but dont get a re-ply. If you dont mind me asking what did it cost to camo your stab? I have a 6 inch I want predetor 3-d. Thanks


I would give him a call. I am not sure how much to just do a stab. It was part of a two bow package that I sent to him.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

brokenlittleman said:


> What pattern or color did you go with? Pics now would be nice.


Sorry Dennis, no pics now. I went with a variation of kryptek.


----------



## brokenlittleman

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Sorry Dennis, no pics now. I went with a variation of kryptek.


No you don't have or no you won't send them? If you won't send them thats cruel.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

brokenlittleman said:


> No you don't have or no you won't send them? If you won't send them thats cruel.


I could lie and say I don't have any.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

brokenlittleman said:


> No you don't have or no you won't send them? If you won't send them thats cruel.


I texted you the worst one. Lol


----------



## brokenlittleman

Thanks. Awesome!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Kinda funny though at the same time.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Dennis, did you get my text?


----------



## Dean W

Carbon bow update? Have one on order an it's getting dipped or sent to u...


----------



## brokenlittleman

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Dennis, did you get my text?


I did and it looks awesome. Thanks Jim


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Just sent my third set of riser and limbs to him, a Prime Alloy. Going to get Stormy Hardwoods Gunmetal riser and Stormy Original limbs. Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

I hope to get mine back this week..been 3 weeks...I feel so.lost without it ..keep walking by her parts..lol


----------



## Tony219er

Bill and the crew at Ultimate do outstanding work. I have had at least two dozen bows done by them and every single one was perfect and done right the first time! I can't say that for a few other finishers I've used. 

All I can say is if you send your bows, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Z06Killer

Any updates on the carbon bow????


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Do you guys have some examples of bows you have done with the original Fall grey or Spring green Predator?


----------



## BowTechForever

Can you do hoyt limbs?


----------



## BowHuntnKY




----------



## stoz

Can you do a carbon matrix riser?


----------



## .BuckHunt.

stoz said:


> Can you do a carbon matrix riser?


This. Got one for you too


----------



## TheTracker

BowHuntnKY said:


> I hope to get mine back this week..been 3 weeks...I feel so.lost without it ..keep walking by her parts..lol


Lmao


----------



## Bowtoons

Headed there this week to drop my xcentric limbs off to have done in predator snow along with some other stuff. Wonder what it would cost to have my whole truck kolofused,...,.hmmmm.


----------



## vftcandy

My stuff should be here tomorrow! Hopefully...turned out awesome!


----------



## pond scum

anyone have any pics of there bows done in real tree black only small sample on web sight thinking of getting this done on riser limbs and cams with orange and black strings and cables so if you have any pics to share would be much appreciated


----------



## hunterhewi

Once again bill does AMAZING work heres a pic of the LF2 in stormy spring green with a black fade! Sweet shooting killing machine!


----------



## Bnbfishin

Bowtoons said:


> Headed there this week to drop my xcentric limbs off to have done in predator snow along with some other stuff. Wonder what it would cost to have my whole truck kolofused,...,.hmmmm.


I don't know about the whole truck but he quoted my 500 to do my rims. I would have done it if I lived close enough to drop off but shipping would have killed me more so than the cost of the work.


----------



## Bowtoons

Bnbfishin said:


> I don't know about the whole truck but he quoted my 500 to do my rims. I would have done it if I lived close enough to drop off but shipping would have killed me more so than the cost of the work.


I live about 30 mins away from there and have a set of rims for my truck I thought about getting done ,but I think I may be trading it in soon and thinking of a diesel this time. So the rims won't be of any use to me. I was really just joking about whole truck even though it would be bad azz.


----------



## Dieselmathews

My insanity riser should be done this week I think. Hope to get some progress pics.


----------



## grander

Nice looking work for sure.

Post up a kuiu anything...


----------



## WMDTalley

Fantastic work. Marking for later.


----------



## Z06Killer

Still no updates on the carbon risor ???


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Z06Killer said:


> Still no updates on the carbon risor ???


Bill is busy getting my Alloy riser and limbs done. Please do not bother him!![emoji12]


----------



## enkriss

Tony219er said:


> Bill and the crew at Ultimate do outstanding work. I have had at least two dozen bows done by them and every single one was perfect and done right the first time! I can't say that for a few other finishers I've used.
> 
> All I can say is if you send your bows, you won't be disappointed!


Have you gotten bowtech limbs done?


----------



## mdewitt71

magna750 said:


> Who has been waiting for these?


Yes, I would *really* like to see bows done up in these patterns.... nice. 

I like the Orion Design Group Lupus camo as well.


----------



## Tony219er

enkriss said:


> Have you gotten bowtech limbs done?


Done in what? Kolorfusion? Yes we have done the Carbon Core limbs in Kolorfusion and they look great. I'm hoping to have a certain ASAT RPM 360 assembled here very soon.


----------



## Dieselmathews

Sneak peak of my insanity.


----------



## Dieselmathews

Close up of the fade.


----------



## gfm1960

awesome work.i envy ultimate finishers for know how to do this work they do.i've been a painter and i've done alot of powder coating,wrinkle finish,translucent over chrome and prism.these guys are on a whole other level with the stuff they do


----------



## enkriss

Bill,

Do you have a full list of patterns that are currently available for kolorfusion?

Also what is more durable powdercoating or kolorfusion?

Can you powder coat laminated limbs?


----------



## enkriss

Tony219er said:


> Done in what? Kolorfusion? Yes we have done the Carbon Core limbs in Kolorfusion and they look great. I'm hoping to have a certain ASAT RPM 360 assembled here very soon.


Does a 2014 Insanity CPXL have carbon core or hardcore limbs?


----------



## magna750

enkriss said:


> Bill,
> 
> Do you have a full list of patterns that are currently available for kolorfusion?
> 
> Also what is more durable powdercoating or kolorfusion?
> 
> Can you powder coat laminated limbs?


We have been working on a complete list in our spare time...unfortunately there is not much of that....lol. Just about everything except Optifade. 

Kolorfusion is the sublimation of ink into our powder coat. The pattern becomes part of the powder coat which is what makes it so much more durable than a dip. 

Hoyt and Bowtech laminated limbs can not be powder coated. Most limbs are a laminate that are fine...the powder coat & Kolorfusion actually make them stronger


----------



## magna750

Sorry guys for not being on here more often lately.... The carbon riser has been powder coated and held up fine visually to the curing. The problem we are having is trying to figure out a cost effective way to actually remove all the paint and primer from them. I have over 10 hours into this one ( not all at once but every chance I had in between other jobs) and just can not see a way to offer a fair price and make a little money. We will continue to work on it and try to offer the refinish of them in the near future


----------



## magna750

gfm1960 said:


> awesome work.i envy ultimate finishers for know how to do this work they do.i've been a painter and i've done alot of powder coating,wrinkle finish,translucent over chrome and prism.these guys are on a whole other level with the stuff they do


Wow, thank you...but don't sell yourself short.


----------



## magna750

pond scum said:


> anyone have any pics of there bows done in real tree black only small sample on web sight thinking of getting this done on riser limbs and cams with orange and black strings and cables so if you have any pics to share would be much appreciated


Here is one we did!


----------



## magna750

NCBuckNBass said:


> Do you guys have some examples of bows you have done with the original Fall grey or Spring green Predator?












I know we have done spring green too but I can't find the pics


----------



## frog gigger

magna750 said:


> Sorry guys for not being on here more often lately.... The carbon riser has been powder coated and held up fine visually to the curing. The problem we are having is trying to figure out a cost effective way to actually remove all the paint and primer from them. I have over 10 hours into this one ( not all at once but every chance I had in between other jobs) and just can not see a way to offer a fair price and make a little money. We will continue to work on it and try to offer the refinish of them in the near future


What if it's ready when you get it? Mine's been bare thrice, one more ain't gonna kill me.


----------



## magna750

frog gigger said:


> What if it's ready when you get it? Mine's been bare thrice, one more ain't gonna kill me.


Give me a call when you get a chance. 315-576-3696


----------



## frog gigger

magna750 said:


> Give me a call when you get a chance. 315-576-3696


Will do. 
Thanks.


----------



## Pittstate23

got a rpm being broken down and sent to you guys tomorrow


----------



## magna750

Sounds good, thank you guys!


----------



## Pittstate23

will the bow tech rpm limbs be able to be finished with kolorfusion??


----------



## buck911

Bill have you done any bows with the kryptek highlander or nomad ? i'm thinking of putting one of these on a bowtech insanity just want to see what the final product would look like .


----------



## magna750

Pittstate23 said:


> will the bow tech rpm limbs be able to be finished with kolorfusion??


I'm afraid not....sorry!


----------



## magna750

buck911 said:


> Bill have you done any bows with the kryptek highlander or nomad ? i'm thinking of putting one of these on a bowtech insanity just want to see what the final product would look like .












We have not put nomad on a bow yet


----------



## hunterhewi

Bill is the ****!!! Nuff said


----------



## buck911

So that's the highlander then i,m assuming ? it looks awesome i will be disassembling the bow this weekend and sending it your way i love the looks of that


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Could you do a doinker stabilizer set.


----------



## magna750

rednecbowhunter said:


> Could you do a doinker stabilizer set.


Sure can!


----------



## AK&HIboy

Can you guys tear down a sight and kolorfuse it and put it back together? And if it has dings or nicks would they show after being coated?I.E any smoothing out flaws prior to coating?


----------



## Z06Killer

magna750 said:


> Sorry guys for not being on here more often lately.... The carbon riser has been powder coated and held up fine visually to the curing. The problem we are having is trying to figure out a cost effective way to actually remove all the paint and primer from them. I have over 10 hours into this one ( not all at once but every chance I had in between other jobs) and just can not see a way to offer a fair price and make a little money. We will continue to work on it and try to offer the refinish of them in the near future


Man that really sucks, I was really hoping you all be able to do it. Keep us posted if you can find a cost effective way to get it done. Thanks


----------



## Z06Killer

frog gigger said:


> What if it's ready when you get it? Mine's been bare thrice, one more ain't gonna kill me.


Frog gigger did you remove all your finish yourself ?


----------



## frog gigger

Z06Killer said:


> Frog gigger did you remove all your finish yourself ?


Yes, and like said, it's very time consuming. 
All by hand, too risky with stripper, even citristrip imo.


----------



## 0nepin

The beast done in kyptech highlander


----------



## NCBuckNBass

magna750 said:


> I know we have done spring green too but I can't find the pics




Very nice! Can you do the Barnsdale replacement limbs for Bowtech Specialist in Predator? http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/products.php


----------



## BowHuntnKY

BOOM!!! GREAT JOB!
BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Core Archery

How long have you guys been having to wait to get your bows done? Also how was the communication?


----------



## CRISSMAN6903

Core Archery said:


> How long have you guys been having to wait to get your bows done? Also how was the communication?


3 weeks and it was back at my door. Communication was excellent. I received pictures before having it sent back and tey called to double check exactly what I wanted. A++ service!


----------



## hunterhewi

Took 3-4 weeks as well! Bills communication is beyond stellar! Very nice guy who does excellent work!!


----------



## fletched

Can the destroyer and specialist limbs be finished in kolorfusion?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

fletched said:


> Can the destroyer and specialist limbs be finished in kolorfusion?


The standard bowtech limbs can not be done in kolorfusion. The Barnsdale destroyer and specialist limbs can be.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Core Archery said:


> How long have you guys been having to wait to get your bows done? Also how was the communication?


almost 4 weeks to the day, communication was good.


----------



## Core Archery

Hmmmmm.... ok not what I'm seeing but he's busy.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Core Archery said:


> Hmmmmm.... ok not what I'm seeing but he's busy.


well if I texted him, it would be later in day or next day before they would get back.


----------



## Blackout CE

Here is my OB done by Ultimate and also my release hanging off the string


----------



## Blackout CE




----------



## TimmyZ7

0nepin said:


> The beast done in kyptech highlander


Love that bow! Looks killer and those threads look good on it. The vendetta stabs looks good as well.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

magna750 said:


> Sure can!


The whole thing including the carbon rods


----------



## boilerfarmer12

I was told 2-3 weeks from when they get it.


----------



## pond scum

thanks man that looks awesome think i might do that after xmass thanks agian for posting that up


----------



## soybean81

Built up my Z7X last night. Bill did the riser, stormy Target Green. Threads by Bear Foot. Sling by Hillside Custom Slings. New black limbs from Mathews. Ktech had the stab refinished for me to match. My torqueless grip was supposed to be here friday but USPS is slacking, hope its not lost. Anyways, still got some work to do but it looks like a bow again. The Green Waffle is going to rain hell in the woods. Thanks Ultimate for the awesome job.


----------



## Core Archery

I wish


----------



## fletched

NoDeerInIowa said:


> The standard bowtech limbs can not be done in kolorfusion. The Barnsdale destroyer and specialist limbs can be.


That's a shame. I was going to send my specialist in to get it done in ASAT. I wanted the limbs done in ASAT as well. I guess I'll just send the bow somewhere else and get it film dipped so the limbs will be the same as the riser.


----------



## vftcandy

All done, UF did such a killer job on my release and Axion Dampers. The final piece to the puzzle...


----------



## vftcandy




----------



## vftcandy




----------



## Core Archery

how long did it take to get your stuff VFT?


----------



## Sakie8015

That looks awesome!!


----------



## vftcandy

Core Archery said:


> how long did it take to get your stuff VFT?


3 weeks maybe... He is super busy, I have some other stuff there now.


----------



## Mathias

Excellent workmanship, happy to hear of great experiences.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Blackout CE said:


> Here is my OB done by Ultimate and also my release hanging off the string
> View attachment 2102198


That looks sweet!!!


----------



## 5MileCreek

Tagged


----------



## magna750

Hey guys, thank you for posting pics and the compliments. We are perfectionists, if something doesn't look good to us, we strip and start fresh... Most guys probably wouldn't even notice some of the things we catch and start over for. We always try to take pics and explain what we don't like and why we are doing it. It doesn't happen often but every once in a while......it happens and throws everything else off. 

Core Archery's riser falls into that group. We stripped it, masked it, media blasted to nice clean aluminum, base powder coat, clear powder top coat, and final bake. That's when we noticed an orange stain in the coating.....clear tends to pull stains and imperfections to the surface...no way that was going to fly for AP Snow......so back to the beginning but it did put us a week behind. 
Any body who's bow we have, I promise we are working on them....sometimes the seemingly simple stuff just doesn't work out and puts us a little behind. We do try to keep our customers posted but I can't always check in on here. Feel free to call or text and we will get back to you!


----------



## florida life

magna750 said:


> Hey guys, thank you for posting pics and the compliments. We are perfectionists, if something doesn't look good to us, we strip and start fresh... Most guys probably wouldn't even notice some of the things we catch and start over for. We always try to take pics and explain what we don't like and why we are doing it. It doesn't happen often but every once in a while......it happens and throws everything else off.
> 
> Core Archery's riser falls into that group. We stripped it, masked it, media blasted to nice clean aluminum, base powder coat, clear powder top coat, and final bake. That's when we noticed an orange stain in the coating.....clear tends to pull stains and imperfections to the surface...no way that was going to fly for AP Snow......so back to the beginning but it did put us a week behind.
> Any body who's bow we have, I promise we are working on them....sometimes the seemingly simple stuff just doesn't work out and puts us a little behind. We do try to keep our customers posted but I can't always check in on here. Feel free to call or text and we will get back to you!


Stand up boss


----------



## Ryjax

Tag - I will be sending you my HTR and release as soon as season is over


----------



## Sakie8015

Im totally on board with that business philosophy. I would rather wait longer to get it done right, than to get something early but wrong and have to send it back, or be unhappy. I work in manufacturing, so Im sensitive to the fact that the customer always wants it early AND right... and few places, like Ultimate Finishers, work to deliver on that. But like he mentioned, sometimes things happen. Most companies will cut corners and sacrifice quality to meet on time delivery... I know... Ive worked for a couple. 

All I know is, the work from Ultimate Finishers is worth the wait. I can tell you there is one thing Bill and his team dont skimp on, and that is quality.

Bill, you guys will have another one in the mail from me soon!!


----------



## hunterhewi

You guys will get your stuff back and it will be absolutely flawless! Bills work is incredible!


----------



## LuketheDrifter

Bill did you guys do the decals on the candymans bow


----------



## magna750

No sir, we started doing decals but quickly learned that it's not our expertise....lol


----------



## magna750

Sakie8015 said:


> Im totally on board with that business philosophy. I would rather wait longer to get it done right, than to get something early but wrong and have to send it back, or be unhappy. I work in manufacturing, so Im sensitive to the fact that the customer always wants it early AND right... and few places, like Ultimate Finishers, work to deliver on that. But like he mentioned, sometimes things happen. Most companies will cut corners and sacrifice quality to meet on time delivery... I know... Ive worked for a couple.
> 
> All I know is, the work from Ultimate Finishers is worth the wait. I can tell you there is one thing Bill and his team dont skimp on, and that is quality.
> 
> Bill, you guys will have another one in the mail from me soon!!





hunterhewi said:


> You guys will get your stuff back and it will be absolutely flawless! Bills work is incredible!


Thank you guys!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Quick question, when you do the limbs do you put the bow brand decal back on? I've seen some bows with them and some that don't have them.


----------



## Uzurmnd247

Great looking bows and finishes, now I'm thinking of getting my MQ1 done.


----------



## AccuArcher

Would you be able to do a Lost Camo on the limbs and Lost camo / fade to black on the riser of my mathews Switchback XT. Wanting to restore my old bow to something more up to date and nice looking. Maybe even do black on the idler, cam and limb pockets???


----------



## treetops

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Quick question, when you do the limbs do you put the bow brand decal back on? I've seen some bows with them and some that don't have them.


Mine weren't...but you can get new decals from OneStringer...I got mine from them and they're great!


----------



## treetops

treetops said:


> Mine weren't...but you can get new decals from OneStringer...I got mine from them and they're great!


Plus, you can change them up a little and correct where the manufacturer went wrong :wink:


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Quick question, when you do the limbs do you put the bow brand decal back on? I've seen some bows with them and some that don't have them.


Onestringer all the way!! They do awesome work!!









My Prime Centroid in Stormy Original with custom Onestringer Prime decals!


----------



## hooiserarcher

Bill you have my E32 as we speak. Take your time. Your work speaks for itself.


----------



## possum boy

question, can you refinish a Carbon Knight riser? i want to get mine done after the season and wasn't sure if it could be refinished because of the carbon, if not, i'll just get the limbs/cams done


----------



## vftcandy

LuketheDrifter said:


> Bill did you guys do the decals on the candymans bow


Onestringer did them...


----------



## magna750

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Quick question, when you do the limbs do you put the bow brand decal back on? I've seen some bows with them and some that don't have them.


I'm afraid not....Onestringer as mentioned is the best!


----------



## magna750

AccuArcher said:


> Would you be able to do a Lost Camo on the limbs and Lost camo / fade to black on the riser of my mathews Switchback XT. Wanting to restore my old bow to something more up to date and nice looking. Maybe even do black on the idler, cam and limb pockets???


Working on our license for that now but it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## magna750

possum boy said:


> question, can you refinish a Carbon Knight riser? i want to get mine done after the season and wasn't sure if it could be refinished because of the carbon, if not, i'll just get the limbs/cams done


At this time, I'm afraid the answer is no. We have powder coated one and the carbon does withstand the heat but we just haven't been able to find a cost efficient way to strip them. We will continue to work on it and let everyone know. Sorry!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

magna750 said:


> Working on our license for that now but it shouldn't be a problem


This for sure ! I gotta switchback I want similar to this


----------



## AccuArcher

Please let us know when you get the license for Lost Camo.


----------



## nflorek

Can darton limbs be done in kolorfusion?


----------



## Dieselmathews

here is a teaser pic of my insanity. Just got it back today. Got the side plates on and waiting for the threads. When she is all together I'll post pics


----------



## ex-wolverine

Just sent another bow off to these guys ...Always a pleasure to talk to Bill...I have refinished a lot of bows using different folks in the past ...No One even comes close to the detail and artistry of Ultimate


----------



## creed dave

ex-wolverine said:


> just sent another bow off to these guys ...always a pleasure to talk to bill...i have refinished a lot of bows using different folks in the past ...no one even comes close to the detail and artistry of ultimate


x2! ^^


----------



## MICCOX

Say Bill can you do Kings camo.


----------



## w8indq

trucker3573 said:


> What camo is that? Nice!


Outshine I think


----------



## magna750

MICCOX said:


> Say Bill can you do Kings camo.


Yes we can, which pattern are you looking for?


----------



## magna750

trucker3573 said:


> What camo is that? Nice!


Moonshine Wildfire


----------



## MICCOX

magna750 said:


> Yes we can, which pattern are you looking for?


bill what I am looking for is desert shadow in the snow pattern


----------



## mdewitt71

MICCOX said:


> bill what I am looking for is *desert shadow in the snow pattern*


oooohhh :mg:


----------



## magna750

MICCOX said:


> bill what I am looking for is desert shadow in the snow pattern












Here is a sample chip we made


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

magna750 said:


> I'm afraid not....Onestringer as mentioned is the best!


I would have to agree with this . They do a awesome job


----------



## Dieselmathews

trucker3573 said:


> What camo is that? Nice!


It is moonshine wildfire


----------



## MICCOX

magna750 said:


> Here is a sample chip we made


That is it and what I would like to do is fade from white to the Kings Desert snow and white limb pockets.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Assembly tomorrow.


----------



## MICCOX

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Assembly tomorrow.


That will look nice.


----------



## paulm2014

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Assembly tomorrow.


Neptune! Darn I thought I was the only one with that idea!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

paulm2014 said:


> Neptune! Darn I thought I was the only one with that idea!


Sorry. Not
It's gonna be sweet


----------



## ccriley6

do you have a powder coat color chart?


----------



## Dieselmathews

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Assembly tomorrow.


More pics needed. Please. Is that kryptek neptune


----------



## w8indq

Dieselmathews said:


> More pics needed. Please. Is that kryptek neptune


Yup sure is, and man that looks better than dip


----------



## Dieselmathews

That neptune pattern is exactly how I want my rpm but minus the gloss.


----------



## w8indq

Hi ive got a question if you could answer it please, id love to send my riser to you but being in new zealand it kinda makes it a really expensive re coat so im wondering if I got my bow done locally in a coating process that has to heat the bow to 350°c will this harm my riser?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

w8indq said:


> Yup sure is, and man that looks better than dip


Way better than dip. Its not as glossy as the pics look. I would like to share more pics but my photography skills are terrible.


----------



## Beat~

kryptek pattern always seem sweet.
anyone ever did a custom pattern?


----------



## ridgehunter70

magna750 said:


> Moonshine Wildfire


I will be sending my e32 riser for you to do very soon in that fade pattern. Looks awesome!


----------



## Dieselmathews

Insanity is going together today. Will post picks later


----------



## brokenlittleman

Beat~ said:


> kryptek pattern always seem sweet.
> anyone ever did a custom pattern?


I have two bows done in my own camo. Should have them back this week. I will post pics when I get them.


----------



## boomer22

Great looking stuff!!


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## TexasCanesFan

May have to get Bill to solve my problem of wanting an Xpedition in Stormy Hardwoods. That's my only "issue" with Xpedition. Boring finish options.


----------



## nontypical225

maybe i missed it as i didnt read all 15 pages but can you do hoty carbon spyder riser? i was thinking like kuiu or maybe kryptek


----------



## Hoppy

TexasCanesFan said:


> May have to get Bill to solve my problem of wanting an Xpedition in Stormy Hardwoods. That's my only "issue" with Xpedition. Boring finish options.


I'm going to send Bill an Xpedition Xcentric 7S shortly after the new year to be done in SH prairie or Original. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Dieselmathews




----------



## Dieselmathews




----------



## dadalowery

nontypical225 said:


> maybe i missed it as i didnt read all 15 pages but can you do hoty carbon spyder riser? i was thinking like kuiu or maybe kryptek


What he said ^^^^


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

nontypical225 said:


> maybe i missed it as i didnt read all 15 pages but can you do hoty carbon spyder riser? i was thinking like kuiu or maybe kryptek


If I am remembering correctly, Bill said it is possible, but takes way too long and too many man hours to remove old finish, so not cost effective right now.


----------



## achaffin

Can 2014 martin limbs be kolorfusioned?


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Hoppy said:


> I'm going to send Bill an Xpedition Xcentric 7S shortly after the new year to be done in SH prairie or Original. Haven't decided yet.


Can you get us factory limb graphics put on after the KF work?? Work your magic.


----------



## mdewitt71

Dieselmathews, 
That is one nice looking rig. :thumbs_up


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Bill I was looking at your website and saw the picture of the desert digital camo. Can you do a snow digital camo fade to black on the riser? Trying to think of ideas and want to incorporate some sort of snow camo on my E35. Also if you're able to do that what do you think the limbs should be? I was planning on keeping the cams, limbpockets and everything else the gun metal color they are now. Thank you.


----------



## Uzurmnd247

I have a Blue anodized Mathews MQ1. It has the aluminum idler wheel and black cam. Can this be done along with the limbs. I have a pair of gloves in camo, that I would love to get my bow, cams and limbs done in the same pattern as the gloves.
View attachment 2109594
View attachment 2109594


----------



## Dieselmathews

mdewitt71 said:


> Dieselmathews,
> That is one nice looking rig. :thumbs_up


Thank you sir. But I can only take credit for the idea and the payment portions.


----------



## newbowthunder

Any pics of green or brown deception


----------



## steve101610

Can bear archery limbs be kolorfusioned


----------



## R.Hunt1

Hey Bill, you might not know yet but I was wondering if the new Stokerized Stasis stabilizers can be Kolorfused?
~Thank You & Happy Holidays~


----------



## bows_-_arrows

left message through your site.....Jason blair


----------



## jason.sp

Someone help me I can't get a hold of anyone from ultimate I call and leave emails but I get nothing


----------



## jeepw2

I'm in the same boat has you. It's been at least three weeks or more. I've sent a couple emails with no response and just called his number and it says the mailbox is full and can't leave a voice mail. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## rockles

I'm wanting to do my Carbon Matrix in a carbon fiber pattern. Where can I see some patterns?


----------



## jason.sp

Ya no doubt I need my Evo done tourney season is gettn close


----------



## Bnbfishin

rockles said:


> I'm wanting to do my Carbon Matrix in a carbon fiber pattern. Where can I see some patterns?


Read the last 5 or 6 pages. Carbon risers can't be done at this time.


----------



## rockles

Bnbfishin said:


> Read the last 5 or 6 pages. Carbon risers can't be done at this time.



Thank you


----------



## magna750

jeepw2 said:


> I'm in the same boat has you. It's been at least three weeks or more. I've sent a couple emails with no response and just called his number and it says the mailbox is full and can't leave a voice mail. I hope everything is OK.


I'm sorry guys! I hope to get caught up with all my calls and emails this weekend. We have added a couple employees in the last few weeks and will be bringing in a few more soon to help keep up with everything. I think I need a personal assistant...lol


----------



## brandon170

Tagged for later


----------



## Bnbfishin

magna750 said:


> I'm sorry guys! I hope to get caught up with all my calls and emails this weekend. We have added a couple employees in the last few weeks and will be bringing in a few more soon to help keep up with everything. I think I need a personal assistant...lol


I can imagine. PM inbound.


----------



## kspseshooter

Tagged


----------



## treetops

newbowthunder said:


> Any pics of green or brown deception


couple cell phone pics of brown deception:


----------



## hooiserarcher

magna750 said:


> Hey guys, thank you for posting pics and the compliments. We are perfectionists, if something doesn't look good to us, we strip and start fresh... Most guys probably wouldn't even notice some of the things we catch and start over for. We always try to take pics and explain what we don't like and why we are doing it. It doesn't happen often but every once in a while......it happens and throws everything else off.
> 
> Core Archery's riser falls into that group. We stripped it, masked it, media blasted to nice clean aluminum, base powder coat, clear powder top coat, and final bake. That's when we noticed an orange stain in the coating.....clear tends to pull stains and imperfections to the surface...no way that was going to fly for AP Snow......so back to the beginning but it did put us a week behind.
> Any body who's bow we have, I promise we are working on them....sometimes the seemingly simple stuff just doesn't work out and puts us a little behind. We do try to keep our customers posted but I can't always check in on here. Feel free to call or text and we will get back to you!


Bill I have text you twice in the last 2 weeks regarding my bow you have had since the 5th and you have not responded. Your number still the same?


----------



## jeepw2

hooiserarcher said:


> Bill I have text you twice in the last 2 weeks regarding my bow you have had since the 5th and you have not responded. Your number still the same?


The 5th of what? December? He's had mine since the 24th of November. I've tried emailing and calling and I have not got a response from any of them.


----------



## hooiserarcher

jeepw2 said:


> The 5th of what? December? He's had mine since the 24th of November. I've tried emailing and calling and I have not got a response from any of them.


Total opposite of most of the reviews I have read. I hope everything is fine and he is just covered up. I don't mind waiting longer then I was quoted but a little communication would be nice.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

hooiserarcher said:


> Total opposite of most of the reviews I have read. I hope everything is fine and he is just covered up. I don't mind waiting longer then I was quoted but a little communication would be nice.


He has had my Alloy since late November. This is the third bow he has done for me, all flawless. I am sure he is just swamped with work. 
I would expect things to take a little longer the more popular his work becomes. I am sure it is fine.


----------



## jeepw2

BowhunterCliffy said:


> He has had my Alloy since late November. This is the third bow he has done for me, all flawless. I am sure he is just swamped with work.
> I would expect things to take a little longer the more popular his work becomes. I am sure it is fine.


I'm sure everything is fine and I'm sure the work is worth waiting for but to have complete radio silence since the 24th of Nov is not ok. I've emailed many times and tried calling. When I called the voice mail was full and I could not leave a message.


----------



## BuckshutrJR

Got a text from Bill today. He has been busy lately. Swamped with work for the holidays and also doing work for companies for the ATA show. He said he hopes to be back on track soon. No worries folks he doesn't always answer right away. If he doesn't answer send him a new message, he has lots of emails so yours can easily get buried by 25 other emails. Can't expect him to sit at a computer waiting for our emails answering them, when he is spending his day working on our bows.


----------



## Beat~

does bill even work on the holidays season?


----------



## tim2970

Awesome work!


----------



## bhunter23

tagged for sure


----------



## hunterhewi

hooiserarcher said:


> Total opposite of most of the reviews I have read. I hope everything is fine and he is just covered up. I don't mind waiting longer then I was quoted but a little communication would be nice.


Guys give the man time. Hes swamped! If he knows what needs to be done to your bow he will do it and you will get it back flawless. I assure you. Hes done 3 for me all have been perfect. You cant seriously expect him to sit and stare at his phone or computer all day. He does tons of other stuff besides kolorfusion for archery. Dont worry bout your bows they are in good hands


----------



## hooiserarcher

hunterhewi said:


> Guys give the man time. Hes swamped! If he knows what needs to be done to your bow he will do it and you will get it back flawless. I assure you. Hes done 3 for me all have been perfect. You cant seriously expect him to sit and stare at his phone or computer all day. He does tons of other stuff besides kolorfusion for archery. Dont worry bout your bows they are in good hands


I was simply wondering if his number was still the same........... He said earlier this month to text or email him and he would get back with us. I have and he hasn't. Not unreasonable to wonder if everything is ok after that. I am not rich and he has my only bow with indoor season starting in less then 2 weeks.


----------



## AccuArcher

When he gets the License to do Lost Camo I'm sending my Switchback XT to him to have the following scheme done. Lost Camo Limbs with blacked out riser, Limb Pockets, idler, cam and limb Suppressors. I will then do a Orange / Black Scheme with bow. If he doesn't get the Lost Camo ok I might go with a Mossy Oak Infinity scheme.


----------



## Mxracer532

Guys whats the cost to have a riser and limbs done??


----------



## Mathews523

Mxracer532 said:


> Guys whats the cost to have a riser and limbs done??


$175


----------



## Mxracer532

Thanks just went through all the pages. I would love to do my SR-71 in Kuiu with black limbs and creme colored cams.


----------



## Flyboy21

My limbs have been there since Nov. 24th and STILL nothing. No word at all. Crickets!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Flyboy21 said:


> My limbs have been there since Nov. 24th and STILL nothing. No word at all. Crickets!!


Patience is a virtue. Perfection takes time. Bill and crew are top notch and swamped with work. This my D340 done in kryptek neptune. My pictures are terrible, but the finish on this bow is incredible.


----------



## Flyboy21

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Patience is a virtue. Perfection takes time. Bill and crew are top notch and swamped with work. This my D340 done in kryptek neptune. My pictures are terrible, but the finish on this bow is incredible.


My patience is wearing thin.I was quoted two weeks we are over a month now. I realize stuff happens and timelines get blown. But to not answer or let people know what's happening with there stuff is not. I have a league starting on the 7th and no bow.


----------



## zwalls

wonder if he can do Natural Gear camo? anyone know?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

zwalls said:


> wonder if he can do Natural Gear camo? anyone know?


I think there is a list on his website.
Ultimatefinishersinc.com


----------



## OC40

Wonders if the kryptek color pallet can be adjusted? I'd like to add some just a little highlight blaze orange to the kryptek Highlander. Anyone know??


----------



## Arrcon

Tagged


----------



## Dieselmathews

Flyboy21 said:


> My patience is wearing thin.I was quoted two weeks we are over a month now. I realize stuff happens and timelines get blown. But to not answer or let people know what's happening with there stuff is not. I have a league starting on the 7th and no bow.


Man you guys are making him seem like a bad business man. If he sits around replying to every email and text yall send him he won't have time to get your bows done. And I know from dealing with bill that he is a perfectionist. If one little thing looks not 110% he starts over. The guy probably gets 200 emails a day. His work is obviously picking up alot of popularity and that will extend the time to get bows done. I understand wanting a response but common if it was an easy job yall be doing it yourselves. Give the guy a break. He had already stated he's behind trying to hire more people to keep up with the work load.


----------



## Flyboy21

Dieselmathews said:


> Man you guys are making him seem like a bad business man. If he sits around replying to every email and text yall send him he won't have time to get your bows done. And I know from dealing with bill that he is a perfectionist. If one little thing looks not 110% he starts over. The guy probably gets 200 emails a day. His work is obviously picking up alot of popularity and that will extend the time to get bows done. I understand wanting a response but common if it was an easy job yall be doing it yourselves. Give the guy a break. He had already stated he's behind trying to hire more people to keep up with the work load.


Well it is a very bad business practice to not respond or let someone know that you have fell behind no matter the reason. 3 weeks of silence is not ok.


----------



## Dieselmathews

magna750 said:


> I'm sorry guys! I hope to get caught up with all my calls and emails this weekend. We have added a couple employees in the last few weeks and will be bringing in a few more soon to help keep up with everything. I think I need a personal assistant...lol


Well here he states he's sorry for being behind. He sorry for not getting back to everyone sooner he is trying to expand his workforce to keep up with demand. And that was almost 2 weeks ago


----------



## OCHO505

Dieselmathews said:


> Man you guys are making him seem like a bad business man. If he sits around replying to every email and text yall send him he won't have time to get your bows done. And I know from dealing with bill that he is a perfectionist. If one little thing looks not 110% he starts over. The guy probably gets 200 emails a day. His work is obviously picking up alot of popularity and that will extend the time to get bows done. I understand wanting a response but common if it was an easy job yall be doing it yourselves. Give the guy a break. He had already stated he's behind trying to hire more people to keep up with the work load.


Think about what you are saying. That is his job, or the job is to have someone that takes care of that like a doctors office or a pharmacy or mechanics shop any other place of buisness. If he can't handle the work load that is his issue, it sounds rude but it is the truth. If you went to a mechanic shop and said I need a repair and they said 2 weeks and 2 weeks went by so you went to the shop and it was closed, called and it was closed, e-mailed and no one repsoneded you would be pissed.

So whats the differnece here? There is not one and this is exactly what happen to Jim Posten of Posten Stabs. Some people only have one bow and are missing out stuff because they preverified that the bow was to be done with in X amount of time and has surpassed that. Than, to top that off now you can't find out what the status is...

I don't think anyone is questioning the mans work or the quality but the communication and expectations set seam to be question/issue. I am falling into the area where I am growing beyod frustrated. I don't make corny or false posts and my feedback is impecable so I am just when I talk and have proof. I just hope he gets it together and gets organized. His work is fantastic, yes I totally agree but thats no the issue at hand.

I could add more but I am being respectful and not wanting to bash out just making valid and relavent points. 

~OCHO


----------



## Dieselmathews

I understand that, and like I just quoted before your post he apologized for the inconvenience he even stated that he is hiring help so that he can get back to keeping up with work as well as staying in contact.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Dieselmathews said:


> I understand that, and like I just quoted before your post he apologized for the inconvenience he even stated that he is hiring help so that he can get back to keeping up with work as well as staying in contact.



I'm going on 4 weeks Monday. I was quoted that I would have my bow back to me in 2-3 weeks. It's going to be at least 5 by the time shipping is factored if they get it done next week. I understand the growing and holidays but the holidays were a known factor. I'm not too upset yet but if I didn't return my customers calls at work in would be in bad shape. If you start getting a bad reputation your expansion in sales is gonna shrink real fast when word gets out.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I'm going on 4 weeks Monday. I was quoted that I would have my bow back to me in 2-3 weeks. It's going to be at least 5 by the time shipping is factored if they get it done next week. I understand the growing and holidays but the holidays were a known factor. I'm not too upset yet but if I didn't return my customers calls at work in would be in bad shape. If you start getting a bad reputation your expansion in sales is gonna shrink real fast when word gets out.


5 weeks today for me since he's had my riser and limbs. Emailed and texted today and no reply yet. I would be lying if I didn't admit I am a tiny bit concerned. Hope everything is Ok on his end.


----------



## Mr. Motivated

Bill is a great guy and I'm sure it's prolly a very busy time for him. Did an awesome job with my lollipop red motive 6 will gladly do business with him again.


----------



## Border6901

Yesterday was 9 weeks for me.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Border6901 said:


> Yesterday was 9 weeks for me.


Hey that's only almost 5 times as long as you where quoted. No reason to be upset right?


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Border6901 said:


> Yesterday was 9 weeks for me.


I feel for ya. Frustrating I am sure. I hope Bill chimes in here soon.


----------



## standsitter

I texted him this week about a project, he responded pretty quick, I am local to him, I will see if I can get him to update here.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Border6901 said:


> Yesterday was 9 weeks for me.


:mg: seriously???
That doesn't seem right no offense. 9 weeks ago was before this thread was started and he wasn't that busy. At least from what other people are saying about them getting their bows back.


----------



## gfm1960

believe me,this stuff takes time whether it's painting,powder coating or any other type of refinishing or coating.prep times,dry times,if something turns out bad the first time through and needs to be re-done.you haven't lived until you have put the final coat of clear on a car at 11:00 pm and have it start to fisheye or chunks of dirt or water come through the air line on that coat.take it easy on the guy.you can bet it's just as frustrating for him as it is for the customer trying to keep up with everything and not compromise quality in the process


----------



## boilerfarmer12

gfm1960 said:


> believe me,this stuff takes time whether it's painting,powder coating or any other type of refinishing or coating.prep times,dry times,if something turns out bad the first time through and needs to be re-done.you haven't lived until you have put the final coat of clear on a car at 11:00 pm and have it start to fisheye or chunks of dirt or water come through the air line on that coat.take it easy on the guy.you can bet it's just as frustrating for him as it is for the customer trying to keep up with everything and not compromise quality in the process



I understand ther believe me. But if u you know all that don't quote time frames that are unreachable.


----------



## magna750

Just want to address some concerns for everyone....yes we are still here and busy. We should be caught up by the end of this week and I have tried to update as many people as I could. There just isn't enough time in the days. We have currently been quoting 5 week turn around until the end of January.
We did quote 2 weeks and again, I apologize for the extra time it has taken. We fell behind because we took on some manufacturing work for some pretty good size And well known archery companies that got hung out to dry. I did not realize at the time just how far behind they were. We have added employees and just about have them up to speed in understanding how we need things to be done. I promise to make it up to each of you and guarantee you will be happy with the outcome. We will continue to add new team members as business grows
Again, I'm sorry that I have not been able to reach out to all of you individually


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

magna750 said:


> Just want to address some concerns for everyone....yes we are still here and busy. We should be caught up by the end of this week and I have tried to update as many people as I could. There just isn't enough time in the days. We have currently been quoting 5 week turn around until the end of January.
> We did quote 2 weeks and again, I apologize for the extra time it has taken. We fell behind because we took on some manufacturing work for some pretty good size And well known archery companies that got hung out to dry. I did not realize at the time just how far behind they were. We have added employees and just about have them up to speed in understanding how we need things to be done. I promise to make it up to each of you and guarantee you will be happy with the outcome. We will continue to add new team members as business grows
> Again, I'm sorry that I have not been able to reach out to all of you individually


Thank you very much Bill for posting on here. As one who is waiting for you to refinish a bow for me, I really appreciate it. Don't mind waiting at all, just appreciate the update. Thanks again, and I hope things are going well for you on your end.


----------



## hunterhewi

Bill is a stand up guy! When he says he will make it up to you, you can bet ur ass he will.


----------



## Michael Myers

hunterhewi said:


> Bill is a stand up guy! When he says he will make it up to you, you can bet ur ass he will.


He has always returned my emails within a day,been great to chat with and does excellent work.I will take his word that he is extremely busy and behind.I wouldn't hesitate to deal with him again and will be...as soon as he gets caught up...His work has been fantastic.....Grizz


----------



## tuckerjt07

I'm hoping it gets everything lined out. Everything I've seen and heard of his work has been top notch and I am wanting a riser done in Kryptek Typhon. By the way, can a quiver be done to match?


----------



## hooiserarcher

magna750 said:


> Just want to address some concerns for everyone....yes we are still here and busy. We should be caught up by the end of this week and I have tried to update as many people as I could. There just isn't enough time in the days. We have currently been quoting 5 week turn around until the end of January.
> We did quote 2 weeks and again, I apologize for the extra time it has taken. We fell behind because we took on some manufacturing work for some pretty good size And well known archery companies that got hung out to dry. I did not realize at the time just how far behind they were. We have added employees and just about have them up to speed in understanding how we need things to be done. I promise to make it up to each of you and guarantee you will be happy with the outcome. We will continue to add new team members as business grows
> Again, I'm sorry that I have not been able to reach out to all of you individually


Glad to hear this........


----------



## standsitter

tuckerjt07 said:


> I'm hoping it gets everything lined out. Everything I've seen and heard of his work has been top notch and I am wanting a riser done in Kryptek Typhon. By the way, can a quiver be done to match?


Very likely but he needs to have it same time as the riser for best results.


----------



## gfm1960

magna750 said:


> Just want to address some concerns for everyone....yes we are still here and busy. We should be caught up by the end of this week and I have tried to update as many people as I could. There just isn't enough time in the days. We have currently been quoting 5 week turn around until the end of January.
> We did quote 2 weeks and again, I apologize for the extra time it has taken. We fell behind because we took on some manufacturing work for some pretty good size And well known archery companies that got hung out to dry. I did not realize at the time just how far behind they were. We have added employees and just about have them up to speed in understanding how we need things to be done. I promise to make it up to each of you and guarantee you will be happy with the outcome. We will continue to add new team members as business grows
> Again, I'm sorry that I have not been able to reach out to all of you individually


if i lived closer i would certainly apply for a job there


----------



## tuckerjt07

standsitter said:


> Very likely but he needs to have it same time as the riser for best results.


It's plastic so I didn't know if it would survive the heat. I'd definitely send it all at the same time though.


----------



## standsitter

Guys Bill is a nice guy, there in lies the root of the problem at times, when a new archery company calls and says they got shafted buy their "guy" and ask Bill to help out, he can't say no, then he finds out they are many months behind and if some bows do not start rolling out they might close up shop. All of us archery nuts understand that keeping a new archery business alive is important, is it more important than getting your bow back a couple weeks late, only you can be the judge of that, proper planning of your project is needed so that nobody gets up against the fence should there be delays or problems. Any serious issues here you can message me and I will try to help.


----------



## standsitter

tuckerjt07 said:


> It's plastic so I didn't know if it would survive the heat. I'd definitely send it all at the same time though.


Is it coated already?? I know most quivers are available dipped, not sure on the Kolorfusion though.


----------



## tuckerjt07

standsitter said:


> Is it coated already?? I know most quivers are available dipped, not sure on the Kolorfusion though.


It's camo so yes. That's what I was referring to. I knew it could be dipped but KolorFusion looks much better in my opinion.


----------



## hunterhewi

standsitter said:


> Very likely but he needs to have it same time as the riser for best results.


Depends on if the quiver will withstand the heat.


----------



## hunterhewi

Pretty sure i read another kolorfusing shop closed up and the bow company had their bows there (obsession i believe) thats why they were late on their release date. If Bill took on that job then he is going to be swamped. Give him time im sure he is more than overwhelmed with everything hitting him at once


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

hunterhewi said:


> Pretty sure i read another kolorfusing shop closed up and the bow company had their bows there (obsession i believe) thats why they were late on their release date. If Bill took on that job then he is going to be swamped. Give him time im sure he is more than overwhelmed with everything hitting him at once


That's kinda what I was wondering when I heard that about Obsession. Was wondering if Bill maybe took on their bows now. If that is true, then he is swamped with work I am sure. I'm glad he took the time to post an update on here.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Awesome news. I can't wait to get it back. Less than 3 weeks til districts.


----------



## Chopayne

He may take a while and I hope his new employees get him caught up, but, rest assured you will get your stuff back. He isn't and doesn't scam people.

Also on the note of the Quiver, I'm pretty dang sure it can't be kolorfusion due to the heat. You can go ahead and ask but I'm guessing it has a plastic hood which will melt right off.


----------



## OCHO505

Chopayne said:


> He may take a while and I hope his new employees get him caught up, but, rest assured you will get your stuff back. He isn't and doesn't scam people.
> 
> Also on the note of the Quiver, I'm pretty dang sure it can't be kolorfusion due to the heat. You can go ahead and ask but I'm guessing it has a plastic hood which will melt right off.


Tree Limbs can be Kolorfushion'd!!


----------



## Highwaygun

Glad to here bill chime in and give us an update. Im very excited about receiving my bow back from him whenever it gets back home. I would wait 3 months for some of the work I have seen from ultimate finishers considering what I got back Rahoffer hydrographics with 2 dips in 2 and 1/2 weeks including shipping. Fast work ain't always a good thing if you don't believe me read my Rahoffer thread. Thanks for your time and great work bill. I'll be looking forward to getting my bow back from you whenever you get it done.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Here are some close ups of my Kryptek Highlander job done by Bill. I am still amazed even after putting it through a season already.


----------



## nontypical

That's a great looking kryptek. I've seen some with no definition.


----------



## Chopayne

We're you going with a futuristic look with that color scheme?


----------



## c5mrr270

TimmyZ7 said:


> Here are some close ups of my Kryptek Highlander job done by Bill. I am still amazed even after putting it through a season already.
> 
> View attachment 2122838
> View attachment 2122840
> View attachment 2122841
> View attachment 2122843
> View attachment 2122845


That full throttle looks awesome. I was thinking about doing the one I have coming in Mandrake. On a side note, how did you get 80# out of yours?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

...


----------



## TimmyZ7

c5mrr270 said:


> That full throttle looks awesome. I was thinking about doing the one I have coming in Mandrake. On a side note, how did you get 80# out of yours?


Source Cams and well Breathn...


----------



## c5mrr270

Makes sense. Couldn't see the cams in your pics.


----------



## TimmyZ7

ttt


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Just got off the phone with Bill this morning regarding my Prime Alloy riser and limbs. Getting it done this week he said, very excited to get it back.

A couple things regarding how busy they are. Without mentioning any specific company, Bill said that Ultimate Finishers has taken on work from 4 different companies that sell archery equipment.
2 of these companies are bow manufacturers, and they are doing literally hundreds of risers each week for these 2 bow manufacturers alone.
Bill did not learn until just very recently that there were going to be so many risers needing to be done, so I think he deserves our patience. 
He is absolutely swamped with work right now but told me they are getting pretty well caught up now.
With that information it is understandable why things are taking longer for some of us than what we first thought.
I personally can completely understand why a bow company with hundreds of risers to be done, would get more immediate attention than my ONE riser and limbs. I have no problem with that.

Bill does absolutely incredible work and is a great guy to deal with. He will get your bow done and it will look amazing!
If you are patient and don't mind waiting a bit, he will get back to you and get it done for you.
This is my 3rd bow I have had him refinish and the first 2 were nothing short of excellent!

My Alloy is going to be black in center of riser, then Kolorfused with Stormy Original on the entire riser so that it will have a fade look and the Stormy will have a ghost look where the black is in the center.
And then both limbs done in Stormy Original, it is gonna be sweet! Can't wait!

Just thought some on here would appreciate an update and some background info. on why it might be taking longer to get their bows refinished.


----------



## Highwaygun

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Just got off the phone with Bill this morning regarding my Prime Alloy riser and limbs. Getting it done this week he said, very excited to get it back.
> 
> A couple things regarding how busy they are. Without mentioning any specific company, Bill said that Ultimate Finishers has taken on work from 4 different companies that sell archery equipment.
> 2 of these companies are bow manufacturers, and they are doing literally hundreds of risers each week for these 2 bow manufacturers alone.
> Bill did not learn until just very recently that there were going to be so many risers needing to be done, so I think he deserves our patience.
> He is absolutely swamped with work right now but told me they are getting pretty well caught up now.
> With that information it is understandable why things are taking longer for some of us than what we first thought.
> I personally can completely understand why a bow company with hundreds of risers to be done, would get more immediate attention than my ONE riser and limbs. I have no problem with that.
> 
> Bill does absolutely incredible work and is a great guy to deal with. He will get your bow done and it will look amazing!
> If you are patient and don't mind waiting a bit, he will get back to you and get it done for you.
> This is my 3rd bow I have had him refinish and the first 2 were nothing short of excellent!
> 
> My Alloy is going to be black in center of riser, then Kolorfused with Stormy Original on the entire riser so that it will have a fade look and the Stormy will have a ghost look where the black is in the center.
> And then both limbs done in Stormy Original, it is gonna be sweet! Can't wait!
> 
> Just thought some on here would appreciate an update and some background info. on why it might be taking longer to get their bows refinished.


How long has he had your prime?


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Highwaygun said:


> How long has he had your prime?


Since Nov. 26th.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Just got off the phone with Bill this morning regarding my Prime Alloy riser and limbs. Getting it done this week he said, very excited to get it back.
> 
> A couple things regarding how busy they are. Without mentioning any specific company, Bill said that Ultimate Finishers has taken on work from 4 different companies that sell archery equipment.
> 2 of these companies are bow manufacturers, and they are doing literally hundreds of risers each week for these 2 bow manufacturers alone.
> Bill did not learn until just very recently that there were going to be so many risers needing to be done, so I think he deserves our patience.
> He is absolutely swamped with work right now but told me they are getting pretty well caught up now.
> With that information it is understandable why things are taking longer for some of us than what we first thought.
> I personally can completely understand why a bow company with hundreds of risers to be done, would get more immediate attention than my ONE riser and limbs. I have no problem with that.
> 
> Bill does absolutely incredible work and is a great guy to deal with. He will get your bow done and it will look amazing!
> If you are patient and don't mind waiting a bit, he will get back to you and get it done for you.
> This is my 3rd bow I have had him refinish and the first 2 were nothing short of excellent!
> 
> My Alloy is going to be black in center of riser, then Kolorfused with Stormy Original on the entire riser so that it will have a fade look and the Stormy will have a ghost look where the black is in the center.
> And then both limbs done in Stormy Original, it is gonna be sweet! Can't wait!
> 
> Just thought some on here would appreciate an update and some background info. on why it might be taking longer to get their bows refinished.


I should add to this that I actually changed my mind twice on the riser finish, and Bill was very patient with me and worked with me on his ideas of what would look best. 

So the length of time he has had my bow is partly my fault for changing my riser refinish color and pattern.


----------



## whack&stack

Bill gettin my wheels done for my truck. No better coater in the business. PERIOD.


----------



## hunterhewi

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I should add to this that I actually changed my mind twice on the riser finish, and Bill was very patient with me and worked with me on his ideas of what would look best.
> 
> So the length of time he has had my bow is partly my fault for changing my riser refinish color and pattern.


Agreed i was goin with predator on my lf2, Bill coated it then i changed my mind. All he said was no problem and redone it at no extra cost. Awesome guy cant ask for any better than that


----------



## tpcollins

I looked over their website and found everything but prices. I assume they charge by the size of the project.


----------



## whack&stack

Yes price varies depending on what you have done


----------



## Chopayne

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I should add to this that I actually changed my mind twice on the riser finish, and Bill was very patient with me and worked with me on his ideas of what would look best.
> 
> So the length of time he has had my bow is partly my fault for changing my riser refinish color and pattern.


Haha. Probably because of people like you others are taking long. Some businesses would've added a surcharge or something. No offense btw, I'm the same kind of guy as you.


whack&stack said:


> Bill gettin my wheels done for my truck. No better coater in the business. PERIOD.
> View attachment 2125702


Didn't know he did wheels. Pretty awesome. I'll say the kolorfusio is worth the wait. Don't ever dip, dipping sucks.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

QUOTE from Chopayne - "Haha. Probably because of people like you others are taking long. Some businesses would've added a surcharge or something. No offense btw, I'm the same kind of guy as you."

No, he actually pushed mine back and bumped others up ahead of mine, which is the way it should have been since I couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## whack&stack

They can cost anything that'll take the heat process 















I'll have some cool pics for y'all in a couple weeks when bill gets my latest project in the mail lol


----------



## j250trx

Where is the Stormy Hardwoods Blood Trail?!!! My favorite pattern. Bow is currently at Ultimate Finishers! Went to Breathn first of course!


----------



## BuckshutrJR

Waiting on my Prime Alloy and stabilizers to get back. Can't wait. Indoor season is almost here for me and I want to get shooting. It's so hard to wait but I'm sure it will be worth it. I will post pics soon as I get it.

Just as a reference for those wondering about wait times my bow and stabs arrived there December 8th I believe and it's still not finished.


----------



## jeepw2

Mine has been there since Nov 24th


----------



## whack&stack

j250trx said:


> Where is the Stormy Hardwoods Blood Trail?!!! My favorite pattern. Bow is currently at Ultimate Finishers! Went to Breathn first of course!


Right there beside original


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Was told mine "should" be done by the end of this week. No request for payment so I am assuming it didn't get done. Great. District shoot next weekend.


----------



## hawkdriver55

My wife's Stiletto...before and after. The finish is far better than factory. Can not recommend them enough! Great work!! 
(Now this is really saying something because I am a deep south southerner and it stings a little to have to admit how good this YANKEES work is)


----------



## jeepw2

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Was told mine "should" be done by the end of this week. No request for payment so I am assuming it didn't get done. Great. District shoot next weekend.


I'm right there with ya.


----------



## magna750

hawkdriver55 said:


> My wife's Stiletto...before and after. The finish is far better than factory. Can not recommend them enough! Great work!!
> (Now this is really saying something because I am a deep south southerner and it stings a little to have to admit how good this YANKEES work is)


That made me lol. Thank you!


----------



## magna750

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Was told mine "should" be done by the end of this week. No request for payment so I am assuming it didn't get done. Great. District shoot next weekend.


Just about finished. We will be finishing up quite a few of them this weekend


----------



## hooiserarcher

magna750 said:


> Just about finished. We will be finishing up quite a few of them this weekend


How close are you on mine?


----------



## magna750

hooiserarcher said:


> How close are you on mine?


I will have to let you know tomorrow what stage yours is in...sorry


----------



## hooiserarcher

magna750 said:


> I will have to let you know tomorrow what stage yours is in...sorry


Thanks for the reply


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Was told mine "should" be done by the end of this week. No request for payment so I am assuming it didn't get done. Great. District shoot next weekend.


He told me the same. Just sent me pics and said it will be all done Monday. I don't mind waiting at all. His work is flawless!!


----------



## jpd350

The first Full Throttle ever done in a stormy hardwoods pattern.


----------



## Jaliv92

jpd350 said:


> View attachment 2130375
> View attachment 2130381
> 
> The first Full Throttle ever done in a stormy hardwoods pattern.


Absolutely sick.


----------



## trial153

I set an email about a week ago, with some quick questions about having a set of limbs refinished. As of now I have had a response back...is this typical?


----------



## Chopayne

trial153 said:


> I set an email about a week ago, with some quick questions about having a set of limbs refinished. As of now I have had a response back...is this typical?


To have a response?


----------



## trial153

Chopayne said:


> To have a response?


Yes I am sorry, I miss typed. I have not yet received a response. 

I am wondering of this is typical. 
I asks as I have yet to have any work done there so I have no prior communications to base it on.


----------



## Chopayne

trial153 said:


> Yes I am sorry, I miss typed. I have not yet received a response.
> 
> I am wondering of this is typical.
> I asks as I have yet to have any work done there so I have no prior communications to base it on.


It sometimes took some time to return my responses, and other times it was immediate. But he always got back to me. I was never in a hurry so it never bothered me either as I was never afraid of getting scammed. 

So typical? Not common enough to be classified as typical, but it does occur? Yes it does. Should you be worried? I'd say absolutely not.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

BowhunterCliffy said:


> He told me the same. Just sent me pics and said it will be all done Monday. I don't mind waiting at all. His work is flawless!!


If I didn't need it for a shoot I wouldn't mind at all. Some may blame me for waiting so close to season to send it in that may be but I had planned on having it back withy plenty of time to dial it in before districts. Like I said I understand being swamped. Not mad at bill or anything just wish I had gotten it back earlier.


----------



## trial153

trucker3573 said:


> If you want a faster reply call. Emailing a company is the worst form of communication you can choose.


Thanks ....


----------



## Chopayne

I get confused by ... does that usually mean "yes I know" or "thanks *******" or "of course dumbass"?


----------



## trial153

Chopayne said:


> I get confused by ... does that usually mean "yes I know" or "thanks *******" or "of course dumbass"?


Go with your gut impression ....


----------



## Chopayne

trial153 said:


> Go with your gut impression ....


Oh god. I must commit travestys on a daily basis. All old people who use that on me though. I figured they had just fallen asleep and the drool had made ...


----------



## trial153

Chopayne said:


> Oh god. I must commit travestys on a daily basis. All old people who use that on me though. I figured they had just fallen asleep and the drool had made ...


It was as nice way of saying I left a few things unsaid. As apposed to saying what I really wanted to and getting a two week vacation. Since I am searching for a project bow, two would set me back big time. lol


----------



## hooiserarcher

My last drop of patience just run out.................


----------



## trial153

hooiserarcher said:


> My last drop of patience just run out.................


See I started a trend.....


----------



## trial153

Let's start a new trend and call it the, I respond to correspondences trend.


----------



## hooiserarcher

trial153 said:


> See I started a trend.....


No. Unfortunately this trend has been coming for awhile now. Not saying anything for now, going to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Chopayne

At this point, I am absolutely confused at what is going on....


----------



## Border6901

It's finally done!!!!


----------



## jeepw2

How long has he had it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sakie8015

Awesome! I also sent another one off to Bill... obviously, I'll be getting some more Stormy as well. I can't wait!


----------



## hooiserarcher

Border6901 said:


> View attachment 2131652
> 
> It's finally done!!!!


That is Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Mines done too! Looks awesome!!









Stormy Hardwoods Original with the black fade riser.
Bill powdercoated the center black on the riser but ran the Stormy pattern thruout the entire riser.
So, when all done it has a ghost pattern look in the blackout area.


----------



## flinginairos

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Mines done too! Looks awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 2131698
> 
> 
> Stormy Hardwoods Original with the black fade riser.
> Bill powdercoated the center black on the riser but ran the Stormy pattern thruout the entire riser.
> So, when all done it has a ghost pattern look in the blackout area.


Now that is SICK!!!


----------



## erniepower

Border6901 said:


> View attachment 2131652
> 
> It's finally done!!!!


that's awesome. I just sent my equalizer in today to do the same thing to the riser and limbs. I am having bill do the limb pockets and Cams in stormy hardwoods gun metal to go with it. Then add some orange and black vapor trails.


----------



## whack&stack

Looks like he's getting caught up. Great looking rigs guys thanks for choosing Stormy Hardwoods.


----------



## ncountry

Border6901 said:


> View attachment 2131652
> 
> It's finally done!!!!


That is awesome! I really like the fade.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Man I was hoping mine would be donr and ship today.


----------



## jeepw2

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Man I was hoping mine would be donr and ship today.


Your not the only one.


----------



## Flyboy21

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Man I was hoping mine would be donr and ship today.


When did you send yours to them? Mine has been there since Nov.24th! I'm not happy at all..


----------



## Flyboy21

Border6901 said:


> View attachment 2131652
> 
> It's finally done!!!!


Looks great! How long did it take for it to get done?


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Flyboy21 said:


> When did you send yours to them? Mine has been there since Nov.24th! I'm not happy at all..


Mine was delivered 12-8.

Guess I need to start practicing with my Answer for Sundays district event...


----------



## tim2970

OCHO505 said:


> *Kryptek Typhoon Destroyer*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2065381
> 
> View attachment 2065382


That looks bad ass!!


----------



## hooiserarcher

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Mine was delivered 12-8.
> 
> Guess I need to start practicing with my Answer for Sundays district event...


Mine was delivered 12-5 supposed to be done tomorrow. I kind of feel bad for Bill honestly, sure his communication was sub par at best, but the man was under some serious pressure by trying to float several bow manafacturers that their finisher closed down and left them hanging. 
Bill I owe you an apology for my attitude as I understand it didn't help in the matter. 


boilerfarmer12 said:


> Mine was delivered 12-8.
> 
> Guess I need to start practicing with my Answer for Sundays district event...


----------



## Highwaygun

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Mine was delivered 12-8.
> 
> Guess I need to start practicing with my Answer for Sundays district event...


Mine arrived the same day as yours and I pm'd last week to confirm its arrival and check it's status. He pm'd me on Jan 6th stating that he has received it and that they should be starting on it next week. Which would be this week sometime. Im not in a hurry at all to get my bow back but its kinda funny how our bows arrived the same day and hes telling you that yours will be done this week and that mine will possibly be getting started ?????????? Go figure.


----------



## jeepw2

hooiserarcher said:


> Mine was delivered 12-5 supposed to be done tomorrow. I kind of feel bad for Bill honestly, sure his communication was sub par at best, but the man was under some serious pressure by trying to float several bow manafacturers that their finisher closed down and left them hanging.
> Bill I owe you an apology for my attitude as I understand it didn't help in the matter.


When you say delivered are you meaning the date it got to his shop? If that's the case mines been there since 11/24 and still nothing.


----------



## Wil

whack&stack said:


> Bill gettin my wheels done for my truck. No better coater in the business. PERIOD.
> View attachment 2125702


Those would look sick on my red tundra!


----------



## boilerfarmer12

jeepw2 said:


> When you say delivered are you meaning the date it got to his shop? If that's the case mines been there since 11/24 and still nothing.


Not saying you didn't but did you send in everything you were supposed to ie, a paper saying what you wanted done and contact info?


----------



## jeepw2

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Not saying you didn't but did you send in everything you were supposed to ie, a paper saying what you wanted done and contact info?


Email, phone number and finish instructions in an envelope in the box with all the parts.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

hooiserarcher said:


> Mine was delivered 12-5 supposed to be done tomorrow. I kind of feel bad for Bill honestly, sure his communication was sub par at best, but the man was under some serious pressure by trying to float several bow manafacturers that their finisher closed down and left them hanging.
> Bill I owe you an apology for my attitude as I understand it didn't help in the matter.


I feel bad too. But, if I had known I would have to wait over two weeks longer than quoted I wouldn't have sent it in when I did. Like I have said part of it is on me for waiting so close to indoor season. But when I sent it in based on quote time I should have 2-3 weeks to play with it before I needed it. I understand stuff happens but what I don't like is being told is it's almost finished but is still 2-3 days out in reality. But I don't know how long the process takes either.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

jeepw2 said:


> Email, phone number and finish instructions in an envelope in the box with all the parts.


Well then I got nothing lol.


----------



## Flyboy21

Not to keep beating a dead horse here but! I was quoted 2 week (14 days) turn around on my limbs. Tomorrow is day 50!! I'm sure the workmanship is top notch, but at this point I could careless! I just want my equipment back.


----------



## Wil

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Patience is a virtue. Perfection takes time. Bill and crew are top notch and swamped with work. This my D340 done in kryptek neptune. My pictures are terrible, but the finish on this bow is incredible.


this looks awesome! I know what my next 3D bow is going to be finished in!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Wil said:


> this looks awesome! I know what my next 3D bow is going to be finished in!


Thanks, I really love the way it turned out. Pictures do not do it justice.
For those of you who are on the fence about where to have your finish work done, Bill is the guy. He may be a little buried, but the quality is well worth the wait.


----------



## Sakie8015

NoDeerInIowa said:


> T... For those of you who are on the fence about where to have your finish work done, Bill is the guy. He may be a little buried, but the quality is well worth the wait.


I couldn't agree more. I stand behind the team at UF 100%

I do feel bad for those who have had to wait longer than quoted/expected. Though it seems it was a perfect storm of sorts; all of these drop in orders from major manufacturers, as well as all of the business from here on ArcheryTalk.
I'm sure Bill and his team are doing everything they can to get folks taken care of. He's a stand up guy without a doubt. I hope that everyone gets their equipment back soon (especially because I want to see all of the pics of finished product!).


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

i assume it has to be broken down before you send it to him correct? also what do you guys do for the bow tech limbs (invasion) get them dipped in the same camo at another place?


----------



## skeet16

Could a TC prohunter be kolorfused? Stock and barrel? Scope mount and rings?


----------



## boilerfarmer12

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Thanks, I really love the way it turned out. Pictures do not do it justice.
> For those of you who are on the fence about where to have your finish work done, Bill is the guy. He may be a little buried, but the quality is well worth the wait.


It does look great. May I ask how long you had to wait?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

boilerfarmer12 said:


> It does look great. May I ask how long you had to wait?


I don't remember for sure. Lol. I sent it in before this other stuff happened.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

So do u think 2-3 weeks or longer?


----------



## hyj

I have one there now I sent mid december. Bill told me it will be done this week. Figure a month. They are swamped


----------



## jeepw2

hyj said:


> I have one there now I sent mid december. Bill told me it will be done this week. Figure a month. They are swamped


Mine has been there since 11/24 and I haven't heard squat!!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

jeepw2 said:


> Mine has been there since 11/24 and I haven't heard squat!!


I have found that texting him is the best way for me to get ahold of him. He has always returned my texts within a day or two for sure.


----------



## jeepw2

What number are you using?


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

jeepw2 said:


> What number are you using?


The one right off their webpage listed for Bill.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

hyj said:


> I have one there now I sent mid december. Bill told me it will be done this week. Figure a month. They are swamped


I was told mine was almost finished last Friday. Still no word.


----------



## Border6901

So my bow is shipped. It should have been delivered tomorrow but there was a delay with Canada Customs. So it will arrive on Monday. In total in was 11 weeks to the day for my bow to be completed. Two of those weeks were caused by me - the test samples for my original design looked horrible and I had to decide on a new design. Bill need try to help me as much as he could with new design options. In the end, Bill refinished my Energy 32's riser, limbs, limb pockets, cams and modules. The photos look fanastic. I can't wait to put my bow back together. 








My wife ordered her new bow the first of December, an Elite Spirit. So as a Christmas present for my wife, Bill helped my with a surprise for her. We got a set of cams and modules from Elite and Bill has powder coated them a great shade of purple. Her new bow should look great with these purple cams and the black cherry/purple strings she has ordered. The photo of the Spirit cams looks blue because of the lighting. Bill says they are a great shade of purple. I trust him to know what purple looks like :wink:

So after waiting almost 4 times what I thought I would, my bow is just days away. It was a frustrating process. The waiting and at times the limited communication. The entire time though, Bill apologized for the delays and promised he would make it up to me. He did!!! Much more than I though fair, so I included a "good" tip with my payment - but I am Canadian and we are very polite 

Once everything gets here, I will post some photos of mine and the wife's bows.


----------



## PAKraig

Anything new on First Lite Fusion??


----------



## rmomn

Border6901 said:


> View attachment 2134064
> View attachment 2134065
> View attachment 2134066
> 
> So my bow is shipped. It should have been delivered tomorrow but there was a delay with Canada Customs. So it will arrive on Monday. In total in was 11 weeks to the day for my bow to be completed. Two of those weeks were caused by me - the test samples for my original design looked horrible and I had to decide on a new design. Bill need try to help me as much as he could with new design options. In the end, Bill refinished my Energy 32's riser, limbs, limb pockets, cams and modules. The photos look fanastic. I can't wait to put my bow back together.
> 
> View attachment 2134067
> 
> My wife ordered her new bow the first of December, an Elite Spirit. So as a Christmas present for my wife, Bill helped my with a surprise for her. We got a set of cams and modules from Elite and Bill has powder coated them a great shade of purple. Her new bow should look great with these purple cams and the black cherry/purple strings she has ordered. The photo of the Spirit cams looks blue because of the lighting. Bill says they are a great shade of purple. I trust him to know what purple looks like :wink:
> 
> So after waiting almost 4 times what I thought I would, my bow is just days away. It was a frustrating process. The waiting and at times the limited communication. The entire time though, Bill apologized for the delays and promised he would make it up to me. He did!!! Much more than I though fair, so I included a "good" tip with my payment - but I am Canadian and we are very polite
> 
> Once everything gets here, I will post some photos of mine and the wife's bows.


Border, looks sharp I'm considering something close to what you had done. I will wait until Bill gets a handle on his growing pains. I would like to see your bow after you have reassembled it.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Bill texted me today and told me my bow should be finished this weekend. *fingers crossed*

I have been rather critical but if the work is as good as you all say, I will most likely use him again. But I will wait til he gets everything back to normal.


----------



## Highwaygun

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Bill texted me today and told me my bow should be finished this weekend. *fingers crossed*
> 
> I have been rather critical but if the work is as good as you all say, I will most likely use him again. But I will wait til he gets everything back to normal.


I have not recieved any response regarding the progress on my riser, pockets and limbs that arrived the same day as your. After all this miss leading information in regards to turn around time and terrible communication with multiple ATer's including me. I am beginning to get nervous. Like I stated before I was not in a hurry to get it back but now with all of this I am. This bow Is very important to me it its not a one year and done bow or a pet project. It was a birthday gift from my deceased grandfather that I have had for over 10 years and killed over 60 whitetail with. Its probably not worth 200 dollars but i wouldn't take 10 grand for it. This dude needs to get the ball rolling and get my stuff back to me soon.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Highwaygun said:


> I have not recieved any response regarding the progress on my riser, pockets and limbs that arrived the same day as your. After all this miss leading information in regards to turn around time and terrible communication with multiple ATer's including me. I am beginning to get nervous. Like I stated before I was not in a hurry to get it back but now with all of this I am. This bow Is very important to me it its not a one year and done bow or a pet project. It was a birthday gift from my deceased grandfather that I have had for over 10 years and killed over 60 whitetail with. Its probably not worth 200 dollars but i wouldn't take 10 grand for it. This dude needs to get the ball rolling and get my stuff back to me soon.


Don't be nervous. Bill is a stand up guy. You WILL get your bow back. He could not foresee all the work that was dumped on him during the month of December and onward.
I think they are starting to catchup now. My third riser and limbs are there now, just finished. He had them since Nov. 24th, so it is just taking longer than I first thought.
I know it is difficult, but we all just need to be patient with him. It is worth the wait!


----------



## nicko

That E32 and Spirit are going to look great Border. Definitely post up pics when they are reassembled.


----------



## whack&stack

I am not at Liberty to divulge how much work they have taken on but it's ALOT. They were a two man shop and have had to hire several people and work in shifts. The work that they acquired literally happened overnight. He didn't have time to prepare and hire folks before hand and get em up to speed before the work got there. I'm telling you boxes upon boxes of parts from manufacturers started rolling in, hundreds of parts. All needing to be coated ASAP for ATA show and backlog orders. He is working 6am to 10pm most days. They will come out on the other side just fine. Bill runs a great shop and most certainly will get your parts back to you. He can't answer the phone on the floor while he's coating. Most of my conversations happen with bill after 10pm bc that's when he's back home. Trust me I understand the frustration but thinking he just picked up a "little" work and is willfully ignoring individual customers is a gross under estimation of what actually occurred. My .02 on the situation.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

whack&stack said:


> I am not at Liberty to divulge how much work they have taken on but it's ALOT. They were a two man shop and have had to hire several people and work in shifts. The work that they acquired literally happened overnight. He didn't have time to prepare and hire folks before hand and get em up to speed before the work got there. I'm telling you boxes upon boxes of parts from manufacturers started rolling in, hundreds of parts. All needing to be coated ASAP for ATA show and backlog orders. He is working 6am to 10pm most days. They will come out on the other side just fine. Bill runs a great shop and most certainly will get your parts back to you. He can't answer the phone on the floor while he's coating. Most of my conversations happen with bill after 10pm bc that's when he's back home. Trust me I understand the frustration but thinking he just picked up a "little" work and is willfully ignoring individual customers is a gross under estimation of what actually occurred. My .02 on the situation.


Thanks whack. Perhaps that will settle some nerves.


----------



## Highwaygun

I understand where yall are coming from and I understand that he has been swamped by the new manufacturing contracts. But what is getting me is the statement that they were a 2 man operation with 2 week turnarounds and flawless work. Now they are a 2 man operation with a bunch of newbies and 5 times the turnaround time with 16th hour days. Training new employees with in those kinda of conditions and continuing to maintain than same finished product seems a little far fetched to me. Like I said I'm not mad at the man I'm just a little nervous. I have already been Rahoffered and I'm not in the market for some dude refinishing my bow that just started 3 weeks ago. I have seen his previous work and it was flawless and that is what I sent my bow out for his work. I feel that the circumstances of all of this is a perfect storm for quality to go down hill. It is nothing personal towards him but I just didn't fall off the turnap truck either. I got quoted 2 weeks turnaround and it has been 39 days since it's arrival. I let it go for almost 5 weeks before I pm'd him and his response was very short and kinda vague. He said he's got it and he should be getting to it next week. That was Tuesday of last week and I haven't heard back from him. I just want the ultimate finishers kolorfusion that I have seen and heard such great things about not some newbies 2nd attempt at it or the I have worked 72 hours this week version of it. My money is just as green as these manufactures that he took on after quoting me a time table and receiving my bow. I'm not mad just voicing my concerns.


----------



## jeepw2

He's had mine in his possession for I believe 53 days now. He did tell me in a text that it should be done this weekend. God I hope so!!! I'm beginning to loose my sunny disposition. Lol


----------



## Highwaygun

jeepw2 said:


> He's had mine in his possession for I believe 53 days now. He did tell me in a text that it should be done this weekend. God I hope so!!! I'm beginning to loose my sunny disposition. Lol


I'm not quite there yet But I'm not far from it.


----------



## whack&stack

Highwaygun said:


> I understand where yall are coming from and I understand that he has been swamped by the new manufacturing contracts. But what is getting me is the statement that they were a 2 man operation with 2 week turnarounds and flawless work. Now they are a 2 man operation with a bunch of newbies and 5 times the turnaround time with 16th hour days. Training new employees with in those kinda of conditions and continuing to maintain than same finished product seems a little far fetched to me. Like I said I'm not mad at the man I'm just a little nervous. I have already been Rahoffered and I'm not in the market for some dude refinishing my bow that just started 3 weeks ago. I have seen his previous work and it was flawless and that is what I sent my bow out for his work. I feel that the circumstances of all of this is a perfect storm for quality to go down hill. It is nothing personal towards him but I just didn't fall off the turnap truck either. I got quoted 2 weeks turnaround and it has been 39 days since it's arrival. I let it go for almost 5 weeks before I pm'd him and his response was very short and kinda vague. He said he's got it and he should be getting to it next week. That was Tuesday of last week and I haven't heard back from him. I just want the ultimate finishers kolorfusion that I have seen and heard such great things about not some newbies 2nd attempt at it or the I have worked 72 hours this week version of it. My money is just as green as these manufactures that he took on after quoting me a time table and receiving my bow. I'm not mad just voicing my concerns.


Not at all a concern. The process is a 3 step process. Powder, clear and decoration. A skilled powder coater can do the bottom two stages and get em ready for decoration. They at one time were not a two man operation. They used to coat for archery companies and then after not receiving funds for work performed multiple times they scaled back and took on a lot of custom jobs and other avenues home interior parts and other items. They subsequently had to release some folks that worked for them at the time they were doing archery items for manufacturers. They have been able to hire some of those folks back so their learning curve is very short. Bringing in skilled powder coaters frees bill and the others that know the decoration end to focus on that part and still put out the same level of craftsmanship. I can assure you that a decrease in quality will not occur with bill running it. He is way to critical of his/his shops work to allow that to happen.


----------



## Highwaygun

whack&stack said:


> Not at all a concern. The process is a 3 step process. Powder, clear and decoration. A skilled powder coater can do the bottom two stages and get em ready for decoration. They at one time were not a two man operation. They used to coat for archery companies and then after not receiving funds for work performed multiple times they scaled back and took on a lot of custom jobs and other avenues home interior parts and other items. They subsequently had to release some folks that worked for them at the time they were doing archery items for manufacturers. They have been able to hire some of those folks back so their learning curve is very short. Bringing in skilled powder coaters frees bill and the others that know the decoration end to focus on that part and still put out the same level of craftsmanship. I can assure you that a decrease in quality will not occur with bill running it. He is way to critical of his/his shops work to allow that to happen.


That's is great to know and I appreciate the insight. I hope all is well and my slowvation returns as pimped as the rest of the bows I have seen. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Chopayne

No one needs to be nervous. Bill has not only not screwed over no one, and probably helped out people more than anything. You have his address if he runs off with your bow, but i guaranty that wont happen. 

Just buy some craft beers and enjoy them in the mean time ; )


----------



## frog gigger

Think I'll wait till mid summer. Smoke should settle by then.


----------



## Flat Tire

Can you get First Lite--- Fusion for a bow ?


----------



## Bnbfishin

whack&stack said:


> I am not at Liberty to divulge how much work *they have taken on but it's ALOT*. They were a two man shop and have had to hire several people and work in shifts. The work that they acquired literally happened overnight. He didn't have time to prepare and hire folks before hand and get em up to speed before the work got there. *I'm telling you boxes upon boxes of parts from manufacturers started rolling in, hundreds of parts.* All needing to be coated ASAP for ATA show and backlog orders. He is working 6am to 10pm most days. They will come out on the other side just fine. Bill runs a great shop and most certainly will get your parts back to you. He can't answer the phone on the floor while he's coating. Most of my conversations happen with bill after 10pm bc that's when he's back home. Trust me I understand the frustration but thinking he just picked up a "little" work and is willfully ignoring individual customers is a gross under estimation of what actually occurred. My .02 on the situation.


I HATE hearing this because this means that people are going to get antsy. Ugh I wish these guys that do such great work would stay under wraps. Don't get me wrong I'm glad his business is expanding. I just hope he gets to a point where he can get the turnaround back to around 30 days or less.


----------



## whack&stack

I'm pretty confident he will bnb. Things are turning for them already with getting caught up on these customer bows. I know folks are still waiting but they are more ahead than they were two weeks ago. I'm not here to defend bill or his shop. I just have a lil more insight to the situation than the avg consumer. Just trying to provide a lil background.


----------



## Michael Myers

I want my Bm 3g done in Stormy Natural,but i understand he is swamped so i can wait until after turkey season to look into it...I have 2 bows done by Ultimate finishers and both are excellent...Top quality work...Grizz


----------



## boilerfarmer12

The thing that i guess I don't like was being told my bow was almost finished last Friday. Now it should be finished this weekend? So either the process is longer than I understand or I was lied to. If you hadn't started on my bow yet just be straight with me. I guess it's a possibility if had to be redone but that isn't my gut feeling.


----------



## hooiserarcher

My elite 32 in stormy hardwoods original


----------



## whack&stack

Nice!!^^


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Mine was shipped today, so should be back to me by next Wednesday.


----------



## tpetrain

I have a pig hunt on march 1 and I was quoted 3 weeks when I sent it. That was mid December. Looks like I might not be getting it back before the hunt so I just bought another one on here. Same bow to have for a back up just incase. If it comes in before great if not I can use the back up. I know everyone isn't in the position to do this and I'm not defending the lack of communication but I didn't want to be up $&@"$ creek come March 1. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## hooiserarcher

whack&stack said:


> Nice!!^^


Love your camo!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

hooiserarcher said:


> My elite 32 in stormy hardwoods original


That's gonna be one sweet Elite Energy. Very nice!


----------



## Chopayne

tpetrain said:


> I have a pig hunt on march 1 and I was quoted 3 weeks when I sent it. That was mid December. Looks like I might not be getting it back before the hunt so I just bought another one on here. Same bow to have for a back up just incase. If it comes in before great if not I can use the back up. I know everyone isn't in the position to do this and I'm not defending the lack of communication but I didn't want to be up $&@"$ creek come March 1. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


Everyone should be pleased ita taking longer. Its an ezcuse to buy another one!


----------



## hooiserarcher

BowhunterCliffy said:


> That's gonna be one sweet Elite Energy. Very nice!


Thanks! The cams, limb pockets, cable guard rod and string stop rod will be red. Should come together nicely.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

hooiserarcher said:


> Thanks! The cams, limb pockets, cable guard rod and string stop rod will be red. Should come together nicely.


Please post some pics of it when your done putting it all back together.


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter

Can y'all do this on a Bowtech Carbon Knight? Since it is not aluminum?


----------



## trial153

Sure wish I could get in touch with them...


----------



## zze86

3rdCoastHunter said:


> Can y'all do this on a Bowtech Carbon Knight? Since it is not aluminum?


No, its been touched on before, too time consuming to get the original finish off.

Would like to do this one they get caught up.


----------



## magna750

Flat Tire said:


> Can you get First Lite--- Fusion for a bow ?


We are working on it!


----------



## magna750

I promise everyone, the quality of our work will not change...it will always be the best! That is another reason it is taking longer than normal. I work on each and every piece! There are many times that I strip and redo parts that I'm not happy with. Every customers bow is pictured, stripped, masked, media blasted, masked again, base powder coated, unmasked, baked, inspected, masked, powder coated, unmasked, baked again, inspected, Kolorfusioned, inspected again, pictures sent to customers, packaged, and shipped. We shipped out 5 custom bows this week, one today, and have 5 more in various stages. We like to get at least 5 coated and ready before we Kolorfuse them. That may take 2 days or 5 days, depending on how they strip, how they coat, and how many different parts or colors are involved. We always powder coat aluminum within 1 hour of it being media blasted as it will start to oxidize to protect itself which will at some point cause the coating to fail. I guarantee our coating will not fail! I will not lie to anyone....Monday night and Tuesday we will be Kolorfusing custom bows again.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

magna750 said:


> I promise everyone, the quality of our work will not change...it will always be the best! That is another reason it is taking longer than normal. I work on each and every piece! There are many times that I strip and redo parts that I'm not happy with. Every customers bow is pictured, stripped, masked, media blasted, masked again, base powder coated, unmasked, baked, inspected, masked, powder coated, unmasked, baked again, inspected, Kolorfusioned, inspected again, pictures sent to customers, packaged, and shipped. We shipped out 5 custom bows this week, one today, and have 5 more in various stages. We like to get at least 5 coated and ready before we Kolorfuse them. That may take 2 days or 5 days, depending on how they strip, how they coat, and how many different parts or colors are involved. We always powder coat aluminum within 1 hour of it being media blasted as it will start to oxidize to protect itself which will at some point cause the coating to fail. I guarantee our coating will not fail! I will not lie to anyone....Monday night and Tuesday we will be Kolorfusing custom bows again.


Incredible workmanship, I have seen it first-hand!


----------



## hooiserarcher

magna750 said:


> I promise everyone, the quality of our work will not change...it will always be the best! That is another reason it is taking longer than normal. I work on each and every piece! There are many times that I strip and redo parts that I'm not happy with. Every customers bow is pictured, stripped, masked, media blasted, masked again, base powder coated, unmasked, baked, inspected, masked, powder coated, unmasked, baked again, inspected, Kolorfusioned, inspected again, pictures sent to customers, packaged, and shipped. We shipped out 5 custom bows this week, one today, and have 5 more in various stages. We like to get at least 5 coated and ready before we Kolorfuse them. That may take 2 days or 5 days, depending on how they strip, how they coat, and how many different parts or colors are involved. We always powder coat aluminum within 1 hour of it being media blasted as it will start to oxidize to protect itself which will at some point cause the coating to fail. I guarantee our coating will not fail! I will not lie to anyone....Monday night and Tuesday we will be Kolorfusing custom bows again.


Kudo's Bill. Stay true to yourself and keep turning out quality work.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

magna750 said:


> I promise everyone, the quality of our work will not change...it will always be the best! That is another reason it is taking longer than normal. I work on each and every piece! There are many times that I strip and redo parts that I'm not happy with. Every customers bow is pictured, stripped, masked, media blasted, masked again, base powder coated, unmasked, baked, inspected, masked, powder coated, unmasked, baked again, inspected, Kolorfusioned, inspected again, pictures sent to customers, packaged, and shipped. We shipped out 5 custom bows this week, one today, and have 5 more in various stages. We like to get at least 5 coated and ready before we Kolorfuse them. That may take 2 days or 5 days, depending on how they strip, how they coat, and how many different parts or colors are involved. We always powder coat aluminum within 1 hour of it being media blasted as it will start to oxidize to protect itself which will at some point cause the coating to fail. I guarantee our coating will not fail! I will not lie to anyone....Monday night and Tuesday we will be Kolorfusing custom bows again.


Sounds great to me. Congrats on your success brother! Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## sgrappone

magna750 said:


> I promise everyone, the quality of our work will not change...it will always be the best! That is another reason it is taking longer than normal. I work on each and every piece! There are many times that I strip and redo parts that I'm not happy with. Every customers bow is pictured, stripped, masked, media blasted, masked again, base powder coated, unmasked, baked, inspected, masked, powder coated, unmasked, baked again, inspected, Kolorfusioned, inspected again, pictures sent to customers, packaged, and shipped. We shipped out 5 custom bows this week, one today, and have 5 more in various stages. We like to get at least 5 coated and ready before we Kolorfuse them. That may take 2 days or 5 days, depending on how they strip, how they coat, and how many different parts or colors are involved. We always powder coat aluminum within 1 hour of it being media blasted as it will start to oxidize to protect itself which will at some point cause the coating to fail. I guarantee our coating will not fail! I will not lie to anyone....Monday night and Tuesday we will be Kolorfusing custom bows again.


Sounds like great workmanship! I shipped my bow to John this week and he'll be sending it soon hopefully.


----------



## rmomn

magna750 said:


> I promise everyone, the quality of our work will not change...it will always be the best! That is another reason it is taking longer than normal. I work on each and every piece! There are many times that I strip and redo parts that I'm not happy with. Every customers bow is pictured, stripped, masked, media blasted, masked again, base powder coated, unmasked, baked, inspected, masked, powder coated, unmasked, baked again, inspected, Kolorfusioned, inspected again, pictures sent to customers, packaged, and shipped. We shipped out 5 custom bows this week, one today, and have 5 more in various stages. We like to get at least 5 coated and ready before we Kolorfuse them. That may take 2 days or 5 days, depending on how they strip, how they coat, and how many different parts or colors are involved. We always powder coat aluminum within 1 hour of it being media blasted as it will start to oxidize to protect itself which will at some point cause the coating to fail. I guarantee our coating will not fail! I will not lie to anyone....Monday night and Tuesday we will be Kolorfusing custom bows again.


I'm on the fence to get some work done but want to wait until you get to a point of reasonable turn around as I'm sure others are. Will you give us a heads up when the turn around is under control?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Flat Tire

What does it cost to dip a bow ?


----------



## magna750

rmomn said:


> I'm on the fence to get some work done but want to wait until you get to a point of reasonable turn around as I'm sure others are. Will you give us a heads up when the turn around is under control?
> Thanks,
> Bob


I will be doing that for sure! By the end of this month, we will be caught up!


----------



## magna750

Flat Tire said:


> What does it cost to dip a bow ?


Kolorfusion for a riser, limbs, and pockets including return shipping in the USA is $175


----------



## Flat Tire

magna750 said:


> Kolorfusion for a riser, limbs, and pockets including return shipping in the USA is $175


I just need the riser done, can you get First Lite Fusion ?


https://www.facebook.com/firstlite?...xNmQ3YThkN2E4YWVmYjJmODNhYWYyZThlNDI0YjI1NiJ9


----------



## standsitter

Remember guys plan ahead, do not get yourself or Bill up against a fence or a strict timeline, one thing to consider is he is not only doing archery stuff, he does racecars, hotrod and motorcycle stuff, so there really is not a slow season, think ahead, your next years target rigs should be in the planning stages now, your bows for 2015 hunting season need to be getting shipped soon, 3D bows should have been to Ultimate while you where sitting in the treestand in November. PLAN AHEAD.... I guess it is just easier for me being left handed I have to plan everything way ahead it is the nature of the beast. Bill has 2015 hunting sight parts for me right now and I do not even have the complete sight yet.


----------



## magna750

trucker3573 said:


> If they are taking on a bunch more commercial contract work a 3 week turn around time for individuals may be a thing of the past in my opinion. Just the way it is and money talks.


We are doing everything we can to make sure that we can keep a steady 3 week or less turn around time. It will take us the rest of this month to get caught up though.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Keep at it Bill. There is no one else to do my work in the future.


----------



## BucksnBass525

The last thing Bill would want to do is sacrifice the quality which has gotten him here in the first place, as said above just plan on being without your bow for awhile. A quality job is worth the wait, no need to rush.


----------



## Mathias

Good to hear :thumbs_up


----------



## highcountry68

Tagged


----------



## magna750

Here is a link to some of the camo's we offer, there are still a ton to add! I am using actual photos of parts in as many as possible as I feel it is a much better representation of what it looks like especially on your equipment! This link will eventually be replaced when our new page is complete!

http://s957.photobucket.com/user/ultimatefinishersinc/library/CAMO%20and%20PATTERNS


----------



## Tony219er

Bill really is the best in the business. It might take a little longer to get your bow back but when you do it will be perfect in every way possible. 

One thing to keep in mind and I tell everyone who is thinking about doing custom coating work or even custom strings and tuning work......if you're in a hurry and have something planned in which you need the bow back in a few weeks it's probably best to wait until you have some down time. Reason being these things take time and not everything goes as smooth as planned.....for example Bill's done dozens of bows for me and a handful of them had to be coated, stripped, and re-coated multiple times because he's a perfectionist.....that's a good thing but it's also a very time consuming thing as well. 

Now I'm not going to speak for anyone but I do know what has gone on over the past few weeks and that's the fact that Bill's work load literally tripled overnight. There was a coating company that closed it's doors recently and that coating company did all the OEM coatings for some of the industry's most popular, up and coming companies........these companies were pretty much screwed just weeks before releasing their new products at the ATA Show. They had product to release but nobody to coat these items.....ultimately these items landed at Bill's doorstep with unrealistic deadlines. I know everyone wants everything done tomorrow and patience is hard to come by but if you have bows at his shop getting coated all I can say is that you're expectations will be met and exceeded.


----------



## Sakie8015

Hey Tony... speaking of which (and maybe you posted and I missed it), I've been waiting to see that ASAT 360 put back together.... what gives!?!? lol


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Tony,
I hear what you are saying and as more about the situation has come out I have become more understand. However, I had down time for my bow and should have had plenty of time before I needed it back. But, when your quoted time triples and you dont let anyone know that is not right. Im sorry to say it. Here is something else, I was told my bow should be done this weekend. So I text Bill this moring and find out some of my parts wont be coated til Wednseday and my bow should ship by Thursday. I understand stuff happens but based on the events, there was no way my bow was going to be done this past weekend, so why tell me that? If its to make me feel all fuzzy and get my hopes up, and then to find out my bow wont ship for four more days, upsets me.


----------



## Longbow42

Just sent in my riser for Stormy original with red anodized mods and limb pockets. Ill need it back by the weekend. :wink:

Just kidding.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Worth the wait guys. Check this beauty out


----------



## Sakie8015

hooiserarcher said:


> Worth the wait guys. Check this beauty out


Beautiful work! 
Just cant get enough of that Stormy... Those cams and pockets look perfect! Looking forward to seeing it back together!


----------



## rmomn

hooiserarcher said:


> Worth the wait guys. Check this beauty out


I'm thinking of something close to what you had done. Can you post pictures when you get the bow assembled?


----------



## Tony219er

Sakie8015 said:


> Hey Tony... speaking of which (and maybe you posted and I missed it), I've been waiting to see that ASAT 360 put back together.... what gives!?!? lol


No I haven't posted it yet. We had some slight hiccups but I'm anticipating having it completed by the weekend.


----------



## Sakie8015

Tony219er said:


> No I haven't posted it yet. We had some slight hiccups but I'm anticipating having it completed by the weekend.


As it goes with custom shop work. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Tony219er

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Tony,
> I hear what you are saying and as more about the situation has come out I have become more understand. However, I had down time for my bow and should have had plenty of time before I needed it back. But, when your quoted time triples and you dont let anyone know that is not right. Im sorry to say it. Here is something else, I was told my bow should be done this weekend. So I text Bill this moring and find out some of my parts wont be coated til Wednseday and my bow should ship by Thursday. I understand stuff happens but based on the events, there was no way my bow was going to be done this past weekend, so why tell me that? If its to make me feel all fuzzy and get my hopes up, and then to find out my bow wont ship for four more days, upsets me.


Hey buddy I totally understand your frustration and it's justified. I'm sure there was a communication breakdown and there's really no excuse for that. Being overloaded and swamped doesn't make it right but unfortunately it happens. The only reason I posted was to make sure guys were aware of what's been going on.

With that said I really have no idea what exactly was going on because I wasn't there, but I'm quite certain he wasn't trying to be misleading when he said that your items would be done and shipped on this day only to pacify you and not follow through. I'm sure they had all intentions on completing your items by the date he quoted you but when you go from doing say 40 bows a week to 40 bows a day things get a little crazy to say the least.....things that normally didn't get overlooked start slipping through the cracks, and people that you meant to contact get forgotten about because you're bouncing all over the place like a friggin crack head trying to get as much done as possible. 

I just don't like seeing people/companies with good reputations that are known for quality work getting blasted on public forums. It takes a long time to build up a good reputation, but you can have 100's and 100's of excellent reviews but it only takes a few bad ones to start tainting your reputation and unfortunately it seems like it's the bad ones everyone seems to remember.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Tony219er said:


> Hey buddy I totally understand your frustration and it's justified. I'm sure there was a communication breakdown and there's really no excuse for that. Being overloaded and swamped doesn't make it right but unfortunately it happens. The only reason I posted was to make sure guys were aware of what's been going on.
> 
> With that said I really have no idea what exactly was going on because I wasn't there, but I'm quite certain he wasn't trying to be misleading when he said that your items would be done and shipped on this day only to pacify you and not follow through. I'm sure they had all intentions on completing your items by the date he quoted you but when you go from doing say 40 bows a week to 40 bows a day things get a little crazy to say the least.....things that normally didn't get overlooked start slipping through the cracks, and people that you meant to contact get forgotten about because you're bouncing all over the place like a friggin crack head trying to get as much done as possible.
> 
> I just don't like seeing people/companies with good reputations that are known for quality work getting blasted on public forums. It takes a long time to build up a good reputation, but you can have 100's and 100's of excellent reviews but it only takes a few bad ones to start tainting your reputation and unfortunately it seems like it's the bad ones everyone seems to remember.


I don't think the communication breakdown will happen to this scale again. Getting ready to send him a brand new Hoyt Nitrum


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Tony219er said:


> Hey buddy I totally understand your frustration and it's justified. I'm sure there was a communication breakdown and there's really no excuse for that. Being overloaded and swamped doesn't make it right but unfortunately it happens. The only reason I posted was to make sure guys were aware of what's been going on.
> 
> With that said I really have no idea what exactly was going on because I wasn't there, but I'm quite certain he wasn't trying to be misleading when he said that your items would be done and shipped on this day only to pacify you and not follow through. I'm sure they had all intentions on completing your items by the date he quoted you but when you go from doing say 40 bows a week to 40 bows a day things get a little crazy to say the least.....things that normally didn't get overlooked start slipping through the cracks, and people that you meant to contact get forgotten about because you're bouncing all over the place like a friggin crack head trying to get as much done as possible.
> 
> I just don't like seeing people/companies with good reputations that are known for quality work getting blasted on public forums. It takes a long time to build up a good reputation, but you can have 100's and 100's of excellent reviews but it only takes a few bad ones to start tainting your reputation and unfortunately it seems like it's the bad ones everyone seems to remember.



Tony, 
Like I said I understand to an extent and was in no way arguing with you. I'm just frustrated because I was told last Thursday it should be done this weekend. I just want my bow back! I applause bill and crew for catching up. 
I'm sure the work is awesome. But I have a bunch of friends and family finding it hard to believe how 'cool' I am at this point. But I am considering using bill again. Just depends on what I decide to do to my XLR. 

And to the guy telling people to plan ahead, I agree with you but like I said I planned ahead and the quoted time fit my plan perfectly. If I had known sooner I would be delayed I could have come up with an alternative plan.


----------



## Tony219er

hooiserarcher said:


> I don't think the communication breakdown will happen to this scale again. Getting ready to send him a brand new Hoyt Nitrum


You are correct. It was very bad timing being it was just weeks before the largest annual archery trade show. 


boilerfarmer12 said:


> Tony,
> Like I said I understand to an extent and was in no way arguing with you. I'm just frustrated because I was told last Thursday it should be done this weekend. I just want my bow back! I applause bill and crew for catching up.
> I'm sure the work is awesome. But I have a bunch of friends and family finding it hard to believe how 'cool' I am at this point. But I am considering using bill again. Just depends on what I decide to do to my XLR.
> 
> And to the guy telling people to plan ahead, I agree with you but like I said I planned ahead and the quoted time fit my plan perfectly. If I had known sooner I would be delayed I could have come up with an alternative plan.


I hope you get it here shortly. I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Longbow42

I called and spoke to Bill for 5 minutes today. Great guy.


----------



## magna750

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Tony,
> I hear what you are saying and as more about the situation has come out I have become more understand. However, I had down time for my bow and should have had plenty of time before I needed it back. But, when your quoted time triples and you dont let anyone know that is not right. Im sorry to say it. Here is something else, I was told my bow should be done this weekend. So I text Bill this moring and find out some of my parts wont be coated til Wednseday and my bow should ship by Thursday. I understand stuff happens but based on the events, there was no way my bow was going to be done this past weekend, so why tell me that? If its to make me feel all fuzzy and get my hopes up, and then to find out my bow wont ship for four more days, upsets me.



I'm sorry! Everything didn't go as smooth as I was hoping. I always try not to get any bodies hopes up but sometimes things just don't go as smooth as I planned or counted on. As others can verify, I have given discounts to try to make up for the inconvenience of taking so long. I'm not blaming anyone but myself......I will make it right as best I can!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Bill your work looks amazing! I'll be sending you my bow in about a month. Just need to make my mind up on what pattern to choose.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

magna750 said:


> I'm sorry! Everything didn't go as smooth as I was hoping. I always try not to get any bodies hopes up but sometimes things just don't go as smooth as I planned or counted on. As others can verify, I have given discounts to try to make up for the inconvenience of taking so long. I'm not blaming anyone but myself......I will make it right as best I can!


Bill,
That post was a little sharper than I meant it to be. Like I said later I applaud you and your crew for catching up so quickly. I know you are super busy and want to thank you for taking the time to reply to me.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Here are a couple pics of bows I had done by Bill. Very difficult to capture the level of the work with a camera unless you are a professional. I know he is super busy but I will be sending him another one soon anyway. I have plenty of time to wait for perfection.


----------



## joebrenner007

hey a Bill, had my stinger stabs at my dealers body shop but there too busy, I want to get the end caps done in a stormy natural matching solid white and my weight done in the iodized orange just like the obsession orange cams, shouldn't be anything too hard, no dipping involved then I was just gonna wrap the shaft of the 8"and 6" stabs myself in SH natural wraps from onestringer. what kinda money would we be talking and turnaround time?


----------



## kc hay seed

Alpha Burnt said:


> View attachment 2065283


 this color always makes me think of the black Realtree Camo,i really like it.


----------



## alwayslookin

To everyone who is experiencing delays with Bill. I did not have time to read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been stated.
The Kolorfusion process was thrown a curve ball in late fall when everyone was expecting new 2015 product. Bill is doing his best to sort through the collateral damage and is well on his way to streamlining his regular , stellar service and work. Bill is also very proud of his work and would rather delay shipment than send out less than adequate product.
This is not an easy process and I had no idea how different every color had to be prepped, coated, heated .....it is literally a different set up based on color/camo........
I will say his delivery has picked up and he is digging out well. Our product has looked phenomenal due to his work.


----------



## Highwaygun

I feel that every reason in the world has been stated for why there is all the delays but to me they are all excuses. Yes he has been hit with a whole bunch of factory work for the the 2 bow companys that every wants to remain nameless for some reason. But they did drop the ball with there custom work for the individual customers plan and simple. A business and it's reputation is a lot more than its quality of work. It is also has to do with its honesty and reliability it shows with ALL its customers. To me all they had to do was notify all the people with custom orders of the over night ambush of work from from XA and OB and let use know that we would have to get pushed to the back so these company could keep there rising star from burning out and that would have been fine with the majority of us or at least I know it would have been with me. But that's not what happened. They just silently and purposely showed us custom guys that we were not as important and that our money was not as green as the bow company's that no one wants to mention. I still feel that I will receive my back with the best finish money can buy and that's great but as for me being able to vouch for the company that did the work and it's complete business model I dont think at this point I will ever be able to do that. Which is pretty sad to say considering all the great work they have done in the past. I'm sure that bill if a awesome dude and we all know he does awesome work. And yes he did get avalanched by some company's that got **** on but there was no reason to pass that on to the fellows getting there one bow custom finished. I'm on start of week 7 of a 2 week quote and I would bet my last dollar that not a single delta 6 or perfexion sat one tenth of that time.


----------



## jeepw2

I just started my 9th week. I got a text from bill saying my stuff would be done by the weekend and I would have pics monday emailed to and it would ship today. No pics monday and no shipping information or request for payment today.


----------



## hphunter

No way in hell would I send my bow out with this mess going on. The work might be great but without simple communication there is nothing.


----------



## Highwaygun

jeepw2 said:


> I just started my 9th week. I got a text from bill saying my stuff would be done by the weekend and I would have pics monday emailed to and it would ship today. No pics monday and no shipping information or request for payment today.


That is complete garbage bud. I can't believe he has had your bow for that long and is still bs'n you. I don't care what a camo creator, the national sales manager for company x, or the guy that has tuned more bows pimped by this company than anybody says. Your post sums up what is going on with this company right now more than any of their posts on this thread. I'm truly sorry dude you live and you learn.


----------



## jeepw2

What upsets me more than the length of time is the lack of communication. I'm thinking my stuff is getting shipped today and without hearing from bill I have no clue what's going on. I understand fully that stuff comes up and things happen but if I'm not getting it back this week is a small email to much to ask.


----------



## hooiserarcher

rmomn said:


> I'm thinking of something close to what you had done. Can you post pictures when you get the bow assembled?


I sure will


----------



## magna750

Highwaygun said:


> I feel that every reason in the world has been stated for why there is all the delays but to me they are all excuses. Yes he has been hit with a whole bunch of factory work for the the 2 bow companys that every wants to remain nameless for some reason. But they did drop the ball with there custom work for the individual customers plan and simple. A business and it's reputation is a lot more than its quality of work. It is also has to do with its honesty and reliability it shows with ALL its customers. To me all they had to do was notify all the people with custom orders of the over night ambush of work from from XA and OB and let use know that we would have to get pushed to the back so these company could keep there rising star from burning out and that would have been fine with the majority of us or at least I know it would have been with me. But that's not what happened. They just silently and purposely showed us custom guys that we were not as important and that our money was not as green as the bow company's that no one wants to mention. I still feel that I will receive my back with the best finish money can buy and that's great but as for me being able to vouch for the company that did the work and it's complete business model I dont think at this point I will ever be able to do that. Which is pretty sad to say considering all the great work they have done in the past. I'm sure that bill if a awesome dude and we all know he does awesome work. And yes he did get avalanched by some company's that got **** on but there was no reason to pass that on to the fellows getting there one bow custom finished. I'm on start of week 7 of a 2 week quote and I would bet my last dollar that not a single delta 6 or perfexion sat one tenth of that time.


Emailed you pics of your riser, limbs, and pockets a few hours ago!


----------



## magna750

jeepw2 said:


> What upsets me more than the length of time is the lack of communication. I'm thinking my stuff is getting shipped today and without hearing from bill I have no clue what's going on. I understand fully that stuff comes up and things happen but if I'm not getting it back this week is a small email to much to ask.


Been spending the last 2 hours answering texts and sending emails


----------



## magna750

I do take full responsibility for falling behind and am not using anything as an excuse. We have grown very rapidly and have been bringing employees on in a responsible way that does not require borrowing money. All of you are the reason we are so successful and I'm sorry for letting you down! I sat down Sunday and answered 55 emails out of the 109 that I just couldn't get to during the week. We did get 5 more out the door today and by Saturday we should be starting on bows that were received this month. By January we should be back to our normal 2 to 3 week turn around


----------



## trial153

magna750 said:


> I do take full responsibility for falling behind and am not using anything as an excuse. We have grown very rapidly and have been bringing employees on in a responsible way that does not require borrowing money. All of you are the reason we are so successful and I'm sorry for letting you down! I sat down Sunday and answered 55 emails out of the 109 that I just couldn't get to during the week. We did get 5 more out the door today and by Saturday we should be starting on bows that were received this month. By January we should be back to our normal 2 to 3 week turn around



^^ seems like a stand up guy to me.


----------



## magna750

Highwaygun said:


> The lack of communication is my biggest issue with this whole situation also. All it takes is a small amount of time to text or email a customer and let them know what's going on. I'm mean come on it 2015! Communication is so simple and fast these days there is no excuse. It just shows that you don't care.


Not true at all! I do care! In my 12 hour work day, I spend over 4 hours answering calls, returning texts, returning email, and returning pm' s on here. It may sound simple to shoot a quick email but when you receive on average 50 a day it takes time to get through them. I can't say it enough.....I am sorry I have let everyone down! We are just about there though!


----------



## hphunter

Seems from reading the thread that Jeeps stuff has been there 10 weeks and the other dude that just got photos less?

Also you can hire a college student to follow you around with an iPad read emails to you and you dictate while you work. It's not that hard just saying...

I get over 100 emails a day and at least 20 calls and as many texts. I have 2 people reading my messages. They answer what they can and get with me in the rest.


----------



## Highwaygun

magna750 said:


> Emailed you pics of your riser, limbs, and pockets a few hours ago!


My phone hasnt been syncing with emails and i checked after your post.they look great you can send me a bill to my paypal or ill will call tomorrow afternoon with my cc#


----------



## Don_Swazy

This work looks fantastic!


----------



## Michael Myers

Don_Swazy said:


> This work looks fantastic!


It is excellent..i am sending another in a few weeks to be done...Grizz


----------



## magna750

hphunter said:


> Seems from reading the thread that Jeeps stuff has been there 10 weeks and the other dude that just got photos less?
> 
> Also you can hire a college student to follow you around with an iPad read emails to you and you dictate while you work. It's not that hard just saying...
> 
> I get over 100 emails a day and at least 20 calls and as many texts. I have 2 people reading my messages. They answer what they can and get with me in the rest.


Working on something very similar. The knowledge of what it costs, what material to use, what can be coated, what can't be coated, and the list goes on can only come from years of doing it. Hey, I know I should be better at communicating...there is always one more part that I want to get coated first. 

Jeeps parts are an entirely different color and set up....there is a lot more to it than you know


----------



## magna750

Don_Swazy said:


> This work looks fantastic!


Thank you!


----------



## magna750

Highwaygun said:


> My phone hasnt been syncing with emails and i checked after your post.they look great you can send me a bill to my paypal or ill will call tomorrow afternoon with my cc#


I hear you, I do 99% of my emails with my phone


----------



## hphunter

magna750 said:


> Working on something very similar. The knowledge of what it costs, what material to use, what can be coated, what can't be coated, and the list goes on can only come from years of doing it. Hey, I know I should be better at communicating...there is always one more part that I want to get coated first.
> 
> Jeeps parts are an entirely different color and set up....there is a lot more to it than you know


Understood. My girls had to lean my business. But in the beginning at a minimum they could tell the customer we received your message and will respond as soon as we talk to ... Usually within 24 hours and please email back if you don't hear from me. 

As for Jeeps being more complicated well I have learned 1st in 1st out as its only proper and sometimes it's better to complete a complicated order first then run the robot orders likes ducks in a row because repeat repeat repeat is fast. 

I think what I hearing is that your doing the repeat easier work first. That's only going to leave u satisfied customers like Jeep. 

Another alternative is tough work on and pick a day. Today was bill my client day and check on my outstanding receivables day. Chasing the money is my hardest job. Today 2 people 8 hours chased $$ owed. We just stop work 2x days a month to chase coin. 

Seems like you have serious growing pains. 

My small business lesson to you is to start tomorrow morning and put out every fire you have starting with the loudest complainer because that person is costing you money. That I guaranty. Make your biggest complainer your biggest supporter.


----------



## Highwaygun

magna750 said:


> I hear you, I do 99% of my emails with my phone


Thanks for your time and work! I'm sorry you have been so swamped and had so many issues. I stand by opinion that it could have been handled a lot better and hopefully you get everything worked out with all of this so we can do business again. 

Thanks again 
Andrew


----------



## hphunter

Seems like Jeep and one or two others are all that's left to take care of.


----------



## link06

I can see both sides here but it sounds like Bill is doing his best to make everyone happy. These growing pains happen with pretty much every successful company at some point. I hope everything gets worked out asap and everyone can look back and see it for what it is. Good looking work by the way!


----------



## magna750

link06 said:


> I can see both sides here but it sounds like Bill is doing his best to make everyone happy. These growing pains happen with pretty much every successful company at some point. I hope everything gets worked out asap and everyone can look back and see it for what it is. Good looking work by the way!


Thank you! We are just about there!


----------



## whack&stack

Dang


----------



## Out West

Is there a list of patterns/examples to choose from on the website? I saw some pictures, but assume there are a lot more to choose from. Maybe I missed it?


----------



## hooiserarcher

Guys Bill wasn't perfect with communication. He admits that and is going to fix it, Bill expected time line of completion has obviously been way longer then quoted and there where several factors involved there.
Bottom line is, there where some areas that could have been better but that is called GROWING PAINS on a highly successful small business. Bill is a stand up guy that has apologized profusely and is doing what he can to satisfy all of us impatient people. 
What more can you expect out the man at this point? He has said over and over he is almost to the point of being caught up so why don't we take a week or 2 off from the whining and see how it plays out. I was/am guilty too, so no judgement here, just a suggestion.


----------



## hphunter

After a 9 week wait do you expect some of these guys to take 2 weeks off from whining? No offense that's insane. If the communication had been there from the beginning maybe. 

If I were one of these guys I would be doing a lot more than complaining on a forum. 

Time to do what's right. Put those that have waited the longest first, pull all nighters and get R done.


----------



## CarbonWarrior

I was guilty of all of the same griping and complaining... blew my timeline... waah waah waah! Guess what though? I spent some time on the phone... learned a few things about his business, and after receiving my first parts back from him... became his most vocal advocate! I know the guy who ran the "other" business that closed shop and left major OEM's on Bill's doorstep wailing away about deadlines with ATA looming. He was another stand-up guy... but, got caught in an unfortunate crossfire of a parent company yanking the shoes right out from under his feet. It was almost literally OVERNIGHT! Thankfully, I had gotten my parts back from him prior.

To the loudest guys... All your *****ing and moaning hasnt gotten your parts back any sooner, has it? How bout you guys come on over... I've got plenty of bows to shoot. We'll go out back, shoot up my targets, burn a fire in the pit and have some beers under a nice Virginia sky. U can see my bow, to check out his work... and, when u realize how damn good it's gonna turn out, maybe you'll take a chill pill, and just continue to wait. It's called patience... it's a virtue!

Rant complete!


----------



## hunterhewi

hphunter said:


> After a 9 week wait do you expect some of these guys to take 2 weeks off from whining? No offense that's insane. If the communication had been there from the beginning maybe.
> 
> If I were one of these guys I would be doing a lot more than complaining on a forum.
> 
> Time to do what's right. Put those that have waited the longest first, pull all nighters and get R done.


All anyone does on here is whine. Bill is an awesome stand up guy. He has done 3 risers for me in the last year and will be getting another one shortly. I could care less if it took him 2 months. His work is flawless. Yall dont know what sort of things happened and put him behind. Hes trying his hardest to please everyone, but its just not possible. Big deal if you have to live 10 weeks without your bow. He will get it done, it will be perfect, and more than likely he will give you one hell of a break for it taking so long. Give the man a break. It takes more tome than just "pulling an all nighter" id like to bet that not many of you put in a 12-15 hour day 7 days a week.


----------



## hphunter

Lmao 14 hours a day most days for 6 years. 4 each weekend inclusive of Sunday's. I've done it since college. On my way to a second divorce and a second retirement. 

I damn well know how to work, work smart and work hard. 

Regardless of what happens communication with clients is the key factor. 

Regardless of the quality of the work which no one disputes you don't put your head in a hole and fail to respond to the point were people feel the need to go on a public forum. 

I hope it's a lesson learned for the company.


----------



## Border6901

Friday is the day!!! My bow is getting put back together! My parts arrived on Monday after 11 weeks of waiting. It a stressful wait too  Come on! It's my bow! I should mention 2 weeks of my wait was due to my indecision concerning a design change. I just did not like the samples of the my original choice and FINALLY decided on a new pattern.

This is the first time I have ever customized a bow. My first time dealing with Bill. I will say communication was very lacking. But do I want him answering emails and phone calls all day or in the shop getting my bow done. Can you just imagine how many people contact him a day just to ask questions about "possibly" getting work done to their equipment. When I did interact with Bill, my limited phone calls and emails were always productive and polite. I now realize that my emails will usually be answered in a day or two at around 10 pm AST. That seems to be the time Bill finishes work in the shop and replies to his emails. That would mean Bill is working at least a 14 hour day in the shop and then answers his emails and such. That's a long long day. 

Once my bow was finished, Bill shipped it immediately. Before even asking for payment. I had to bring payment up with him. He did give me a discounted price like he promised weeks ago. Too much of a discount in my opinion. Way too much. So I sent him almost one and a half times what he asked for. 

The quality of work on my bow is fabulous. Just incredible. My bow is going to look great. I will post pics Friday. Although, I did find a run in the powder coat of the cams that Bill coloured purple for my wife's new Spirit. I sent Bill an email concerning it. WoW!!! You would think the sky fell. Bill is much much much more upset about it than I am. Again his idea of "making it up to me" is WAY MORE than I think is required. It is incredibly rare to find someone so invested in the quality of their work. 

So, it was a long and stressful experience but sooooo worth it. Will I ever send a bow to Bill again. Most definitely! Already have some friends that are interested in getting work done to their gear. Now that they have seen how my stuff looks.


----------



## Sakie8015

Cant wait to see it Border!


----------



## OCHO505

hooiserarcher said:


> Guys Bill wasn't perfect with communication. He admits that and is going to fix it, Bill expected time line of completion has obviously been way longer then quoted and there where several factors involved there.
> Bottom line is, there where some areas that could have been better but that is called GROWING PAINS on a highly successful small business. Bill is a stand up guy that has apologized profusely and is doing what he can to satisfy all of us impatient people.
> What more can you expect out the man at this point? He has said over and over he is almost to the point of being caught up so why don't we take a week or 2 off from the whining and see how it plays out. I was/am guilty too, so no judgement here, just a suggestion.


Because their are people that sent their bows after some people and received them prior to people like myslef who have had a bow there since early Novemeber... I truly believe I will not get my bow till February and that to me is just insane!! Good work or not... 

As stated hope things are going to improve communications wise and lead time. Maybe hard blessing to learn. But don't tell me or the other guys waiting 10 plus weeks we don't have right to be pissed off and complain! I can name 5 guys who sent their bow after me and already got them back this is exactly what HPHunter was saying and he's right.


----------



## hooiserarcher

OCHO505 said:


> Because their are people that sent their bows after some people and received them prior to people like myslef who have had a bow there since early Novemeber... I truly believe I will not get my bow till February and that to me is just insane!! Good work or not...
> 
> As stated hope things are going to improve communications wise and lead time. Maybe hard blessing to learn. But don't tell me or the other guys waiting 10 plus weeks we don't have right to be pissed off and complain! I can name 5 guys who sent their bow after me and already got them back this is exactly what HPHunter was saying and he's right.


Not saying you shouldn't be upset. Just SUGGESTED that you see how it plays out for a couple weeks. I realize your frustrated and a man's bow is very important to most of us. When you look back a few months from now and you are holding that beautiful bow in your hand, the 10-11 weeks that you waited for it won't be such a big deal. 
If Bill hadn't really upped his communication here lately and offered very valid explanation to what was going on then I would be ready to go bananas. 
How many more apologies do you need??????


----------



## woodduck90

Thanks guys! Kryptek Neptune


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

woodduck90 said:


> View attachment 2139803
> View attachment 2139806
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! Kryptek Neptune


That makes me wish I would have done my limbs too.


----------



## soybean81

Bill, just wanted to say your work is amazing and I appreciate you dealing with the individual consumer on these custom jobs. I love my first one from you and cant wait to get my second one back that you currently have. I mail my risers across the country to you for one simple reason, quality. 

Your communication with me has been spotty but when I do get you on the phone, your answers are thorough, my expectations are set, and I can tell you have a true passion for what you do. I hold nothing against you for that at all, your business is booming and with that will come growing pains. You are only one man and there are only so many hours in a day. Keep fighting the good fight brother.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Put my Prime Alloy back together today. Just got it back from Bill. Unbelievable work!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Put my Prime Alloy back together today. Just got it back from Bill. Unbelievable work!!


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## hooiserarcher

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


X's 1,000


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I'll post some tomorrow. Spent all day putting her back together and getting her all tuned up and got her shooting bareshafts right in with fletched at 20 already.
Suffice it to say, riser is black fade to Stormy Original, with stormy original limbs.
Bill ran the stormy pattern all the way thru the black on the riser, so the stormy pattern just barely shows thru the black part giving that part of the riser a ghost look to the pattern. 
Awesome job on the finish!!


----------



## nontypical169

Has any pics of the carbon spyder been posted? I just wanna see it..


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Put my Prime Alloy back together today. Just got it back from Bill. Unbelievable work!!


A few pics of my Alloy;


----------



## bushwick

very nice


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

BowhunterCliffy said:


> A few pics of my Alloy;
> 
> View attachment 2140474
> 
> View attachment 2140475
> 
> View attachment 2140476
> 
> View attachment 2140477
> 
> View attachment 2140478


That looks really good, but it looks like your stab needs a little blue pill.


----------



## bushwick

lmao


----------



## hooiserarcher

Here she is


----------



## Sakie8015

Badass...


----------



## whack&stack

That's nice!!


----------



## Longbow42

Just sent in my NB Eclipse riser to be done in Stormy original with black Ceracote limb pockets and cams and red Ceracote mods.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

magna750 said:


> Not true at all! I do care! In my 12 hour work day, I spend over 4 hours answering calls, returning texts, returning email, and returning pm' s on here. It may sound simple to shoot a quick email but when you receive on average 50 a day it takes time to get through them. I can't say it enough.....I am sorry I have let everyone down! We are just about there though!


I will take quality over quantity any day ,


----------



## Tony219er

Here's some recent work from Ultimate Finishers Inc. 

- Realtree Max 1 Invasion
- ASAT RPM 360 limbs and riser
- Predator Fall Grey Barnsdale's for my personal Destroyer 340


----------



## upserman

Love the Max1 vamo


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Does anyone know if elite mods got powder coated if there would be any impact on feel? Like as far as fitting in the cams?


----------



## Tony219er

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Does anyone know if elite mods got powder coated if there would be any impact on feel? Like as far as fitting in the cams?


Yeah they'll fit very tight and might need some sanding/polishing in order for them to fit properly. That's the main reason I don't recommend powder coat or Kolorfusion on cams and modules because of the inherent thickness of a powder coated base coat. 

I'm not sure if that's what you were asking?


----------



## Sakie8015

Ultimate Stormy bump!
Cant wait for my Specialist to come back!!


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Tony219er said:


> Yeah they'll fit very tight and might need some sanding/polishing in order for them to fit properly. That's the main reason I don't recommend powder coat or Kolorfusion on cams and modules because of the inherent thickness of a powder coated base coat.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's what you were asking?


Yes, sir. you hit it exactly what I was thinking. Maybe I will have them anodized.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

My bow is coming home!!! Looks amazing. cant wait to get it set back up and shooting.


----------



## jeepw2

Mine too


----------



## jeepw2

Another pic


----------



## Dieselmathews

Sakie8015 said:


> Ultimate Stormy bump!
> Cant wait for my Specialist to come back!!
> 
> View attachment 2142354
> 
> View attachment 2142357
> 
> View attachment 2142358


Sakie what are you getting done on the specialist


----------



## hooiserarcher

My bow is for sale in the classifieds under Hunting bows if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sakie8015

Dieselmathews said:


> Sakie what are you getting done on the specialist


That's gonna have to be a surprise...


----------



## Longbow42

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Does anyone know if elite mods got powder coated if there would be any impact on feel? Like as far as fitting in the cams?


Ceracote is your best option for cams and mods according to Bill. Apparently, the Elite create is not done properly and Bill claims theirs will not come off.


----------



## Border6901

Here is my bow all back together and looking sweet :wink:


----------



## j250trx

For those of you that sent your bows to Johns (Breathn) to get a tune and strings and taken apart, did you get pics sent to you from Ultimate Finishers before it went back to johns? Just wondering, sent my bow in on November 4th to john and pretty excited to see some pics! I told them both I was not in a hurry to get it back, have my other bow to shoot. Just seeing all of the great looking bows is getting me pretty pumped.


----------



## Sakie8015

Border6901 said:


> View attachment 2143607
> 
> Here is my bow all back together and looking sweet :wink:


Beautiful... That Autumn looks great!


----------



## rmomn

Border6901 said:


> View attachment 2143607
> 
> Here is my bow all back together and looking sweet :wink:


Very nice!


----------



## whack&stack

j250trx said:


> For those of you that sent your bows to Johns (Breathn) to get a tune and strings and taken apart, did you get pics sent to you from Ultimate Finishers before it went back to johns? Just wondering, sent my bow in on November 4th to john and pretty excited to see some pics! I told them both I was not in a hurry to get it back, have my other bow to shoot. Just seeing all of the great looking bows is getting me pretty pumped.


No bc bill doesn't know who's bows they are. All he knows is they came from John with the coating instructions. John has those back though and getting em together. I know he just put a bm34 in special ops together.


----------



## Highwaygun

Got my Slowvation back today after a slight delay by the idiots at the USPS. I am absolutely without words about the workmanship and communication bill has shown. After getting pics last week and the bow being shipped me and bill text back and forth about the issues with the postal service and he stopped what he was doing immediately to try and get it figured out. I can't say enough how impressed I am and how sorry I am for being impatient. Thanks so much Ultimate Finishers. Me and this baby are going on a killing spree! Oh she's a 05 Ovation Kryptek Highlander riser Predator Fall Grey pockets and limbs.


----------



## Flivver90

I've literally just read every single post in this thread.
Learned a few things:
1. Carbon bows are not possible at this time...Kinda got sick of reading those...(and I just contributed to the madness, uhh) LOL!
2. Bill got screwed.
3. Bill is a great guy.
4. Bill's work is top notch.
5. A few guys had a bad experience...see #2
6. Most of all, I learned that I need to send my bow and accessories to Bill at some point in the near future!

Hope this helps to those who needed a recap of...684 posts!


----------



## Sakie8015

Flivver90 said:


> I've literally just read every single post in this thread.
> Learned a few things:
> 1. Carbon bows are not possible at this time...Kinda got sick of reading those...(and I just contributed to the madness, uhh) LOL!
> 2. Bill got screwed.
> 3. Bill is a great guy.
> 4. Bill's work is top notch.
> 5. A few guys had a bad experience...see #2
> 6. Most of all, I learned that I need to send my bow and accessories to Bill at some point in the near future!
> 
> Hope this helps to those who needed a recap of...684 posts!


That about sums it up! Lol... In the meantime, this is on its way to being the best pic thread ever.


----------



## Flyboy21

Got my limbs back. Very happy!


----------



## flinginairos

Can the hoods off a Tight Spot be Kolorfused? Would love to get mine done to match my Obsession!


----------



## whack&stack

flinginairos said:


> Can the hoods off a Tight Spot be Kolorfused? Would love to get mine done to match my Obsession!


No they can't be done.


----------



## smokin x's

Flivver90 said:


> I've literally just read every single post in this thread.
> Learned a few things:
> 1. Carbon bows are not possible at this time...Kinda got sick of reading those...(and I just contributed to the madness, uhh) LOL!
> 2. Bill got screwed.
> 3. Bill is a great guy.
> 4. Bill's work is top notch.
> 5. A few guys had a bad experience...see #2
> 6. Most of all, I learned that I need to send my bow and accessories to Bill at some point in the near future!
> 
> Hope this helps to those who needed a recap of...684 posts!



That sounds about right.

After seeing everything unfold and how everything was handled I would spend my money with him, even if it took longer than expected. His work looks awesome from the pics, and he won't let it go until its perfect.

That's the type of finish I'm looking for, and the type of business I wanna support.


----------



## flinginairos

whack&stack said:


> No they can't be done.


How are the TreeLimb quivers getting finished in Stormy?


----------



## mn.moose

Can Bill match colors? I am looking to refinish my Supra riser and cams to match my STAN SX3...


----------



## Sakie8015

mn.moose said:


> Can Bill match colors? I am looking to refinish my Supra riser and cams to match my STAN SX3...


I'm pretty sure Bill can do anything. lol
But in all honesty, Bill is great to work with and he will make sure that you get what you want.


----------



## whack&stack

flinginairos said:


> How are the TreeLimb quivers getting finished in Stormy?


Kolorfusion but they use a plastic that will withstand the heat process


----------



## erniepower

smokin x's said:


> That sounds about right.
> 
> After seeing everything unfold and how everything was handled I would spend my money with him, even if it took longer than expected. His work looks awesome from the pics, and he won't let it go until its perfect.
> 
> That's the type of finish I'm looking for, and the type of business I wanna support.


X2!!!!! My bow just got there last week.


----------



## magna750

mn.moose said:


> Can Bill match colors? I am looking to refinish my Supra riser and cams to match my STAN SX3...


We should be able to to match it without a problem. You will have to send it in with them. You can check out some colors at prismatic powders or allpowderpaints.com


----------



## bhunter23

pm sent


----------



## gtownreb

Could you do kryptek yeti that fades into a red kryptek? im thinking of getting my riser (and sight if you do sights) in kryptek yeti and then having my limbs start yeti and then fade into a red kryptek on the back half


----------



## smokin x's

erniepower said:


> X2!!!!! My bow just got there last week.


you're gonna have to post up pics when you get it back.

I have a Ryetera nemesis I plan on sending to Bill as soon as I figure out exactly what I want. Snow camos are always nice looking, and I also like matte black and carbon fiber. But dang those Autumn's look good too. 

That's the hardest part of this whole thing, I feel like i'm gonna change my mind 100 times before he gets to mine, If I send it now. I wanna be sure, and confident with what I want before I send it to him. Just so i'm not being a pain in his arse.


----------



## Pittstate23

Sent my 360 and stabilizer caps into bill on Wednesday. Now its hurry up and wait time.


----------



## trial153

My limbs are there this week as well! Looking forward to getting them back and swapped out.


----------



## 52 farmer

I have a stabilizer there since 11-8-14,called and left message 2 or 3 times,also 3 or 4 emails,No response.I understand they were very busy but come on,in this day of instant response this is not realistic.


----------



## jeepw2

Supra max is all back together and looks great. Thanks again bill


----------



## rmomn

jeepw2 said:


> Supra max is all back together and looks great. Thanks again bill


Looks great! What kind of finish is on the cams?


----------



## jeepw2

rmomn said:


> Looks great! What kind of finish is on the cams?


Smith & Wesson red


----------



## 52 farmer

Problem solved,pics next week.
Thank You Bill
Bob


----------



## AKFF

Flivver90 said:


> I've literally just read every single post in this thread.
> Learned a few things:
> 1. Carbon bows are not possible at this time...Kinda got sick of reading those...(and I just contributed to the madness, uhh) LOL!
> 2. Bill got screwed.
> 3. Bill is a great guy.
> 4. Bill's work is top notch.
> 5. A few guys had a bad experience...see #2
> 6. Most of all, I learned that I need to send my bow and accessories to Bill at some point in the near future!
> 
> Hope this helps to those who needed a recap of...684 posts!


Very helpful, Thanks! I read from the beginning about 10 pages before Tapatalk locked up... Then started from the end, working backwards to meet in the middle. This sums it up so the thread just became all about the pictures [emoji106] !

Also... tagged for future reference!


----------



## Flivver90

AKFF said:


> Very helpful, Thanks! I read from the beginning about 10 pages before Tapatalk locked up... Then started from the end, working backwards to meet in the middle. This sums it up so the thread just became all about the pictures [emoji106] !
> 
> Also... tagged for future reference!


LOL! You're quite welcome. I started getting into like you as well, but fortunately (or unfortunately...lol) I was able to make it all the way to the end!
Don't know if you've been to the website or not, but the photos on this thread are the place to go. Website is OK. He's probably too busy to take photos and upload them.


----------



## Sakie8015

Flivver90 said:


> LOL! You're quite welcome. I started getting into like you as well, but fortunately (or unfortunately...lol) I was able to make it all the way to the end!
> Don't know if you've been to the website or not, but the photos on this thread are the place to go. Website is OK. He's probably too busy to take photos and upload them.


His facebook page is Great as well. Hes got more of his recent stuff on there.


----------



## Flivver90

Sakie8015 said:


> His facebook page is Great as well. Hes got more of his recent stuff on there.


Definitely be checking that out. Been recommending his work to a law enforcement buddy of mine. He saw some of the Stormy fade and that's all it took. He's all in.


----------



## Pittstate23

Anyone know a better way of Contacting Bill? I'm not trying to call him out, just really would help put me at ease if I could get ahold of him, to confirm that he got my bow that I shipped him a couple weeks ago. Have tried Pm, calls, voicemails. Once again, i know he's busy and not trying to talk negatively, I just don't know how more consistent I could get and would just like an answer to know that he has received my bow.


----------



## Huntinsker

I sent Bill a PM with a question several days ago and sent an email 2 days ago. His profile page shows he was last on here on the 8th. I hope he's just really busy and isn't having some sort of personal issue keeping him from responding to messages. I don't think he was prepared for the influx of work that becoming a sponsor on AT would bring. From the sounds of it, he needs to hire an employee to handle some of the load.


----------



## loveha

I had this issue last year on just trying to get a hold of him. He needed a secretary then, and he really needs one now.


----------



## Pittstate23

don't get me wrong but

-im sure he's a great guy
-im sure he's swamped with work because he does a heck of a job
-im sure this business model can only last so long until the kolorfusion game gets more competitive. 

Once again, not trying to bash, but multiple calls,voicemails, texts, pms, just to make sure that he received my bow that i spent close to a grand on and i can't get a confirmation or even a reply. I am not in a hurry to get my bow back and not trying to bug him to speed up, just want to make sure that my money is not lost.


----------



## Pittstate23

trucker3573 said:


> I would seriously call and call and when you get an answer have them ship it back to you. There is another outfit in Colorado that does it. It is 250 bucks but you can get 3 bows done. I have a friend sending his out there soon. Heck I might even send a bow out to make it split 3 ways. Only downside is you would have to get it back soon. The bows also have to be stripped ( the finish) prior to sending.


Very useful Info thanks a lot! I'm gonna give it hell again today, but I can't ship something that I don't know where it's at. I would rather have it done by bill since it's there and I would have the chance to judge his work. But if his service keeps like it is I will likely give the guys in Colorado a shot on my next bow


----------



## nicko

Looks like his work is very good quality but I would never send a bow to him based on what I've read here. Three months for a stabilizer? Sorry but if you're that busy, turn orders away until you get caught up and can turn things around in a more timely manner.


----------



## Huntinsker

He emailed me back this morning so hopefully you guys will hear from him soon.


----------



## orarcher

nicko said:


> Looks like his work is very good quality but I would never send a bow to him based on what I've read here. Three months for a stabilizer? Sorry but if you're that busy, turn orders away until you get caught up and can turn things around in a more timely manner.


^^^^


----------



## websterda44

Sent my freak to him about 2 weeks ago for some sh natural and cerakote pockets. He was great on communication heading into me sending it. I have emailed to confirm receipt but haven't heard anything back yet. Was good with the wait but as Pittstate23 said it would make me feel a little better that it arrived.


----------



## Tony219er

Pittstate23 said:


> Very useful Info thanks a lot! I'm gonna give it hell again today, but I can't ship something that I don't know where it's at. I would rather have it done by bill since it's there and I would have the chance to judge his work. But if his service keeps like it is I will likely give the guys in Colorado a shot on my next bow


Bryan at Kolorfusion International does a very good job but is geared towards mass production. That's why everything needs to be stripped down to the raw substrate prior to sending. His work is as good as it gets and so is Ultimate Finishers work.

As far as your bow goes do you have a tracking number? Does it show the package as being delivered or was the tracking never updated?


----------



## Pittstate23

Tony219er said:


> Bryan at Kolorfusion International does a very good job but is geared towards mass production. That's why everything needs to be stripped down to the raw substrate prior to sending. His work is as good as it gets and so is Ultimate Finishers work.
> 
> As far as your bow goes do you have a tracking number? Does it show the package as being delivered or was the tracking never updated?


Tracking shows it was delivered but didn't have signature confirmation. Would just be able to sleep easier if I knew they had it and it was being worked on or at least in the lineup.


----------



## OCHO505

nicko said:


> Looks like his work is very good quality but I would never send a bow to him based on what I've read here. Three months for a stabilizer? Sorry but if you're that busy, turn orders away until you get caught up and can turn things around in a more timely manner.


Bingo, 
This is what I think is the problem! I think he needs to slow the bow intake up and set up legitamate turn around time. Its all about expectations in customer service! You set poor expectations no matter what you are doomed to dissapoint!

Again, fantastic work no doubt. But the addage still remains I would rather pay a little more for something with great service than something cheap with poor service!

I hope this get resolved equally and things go on the up and up. There is only so many times you can say the reasons before it doesn't matter to that customer(s).


I am a field engineer and we charge $500 an hour, talk about delivering bad news to people with expectations to the moon. When we hand a bill over for 1 hour of work for $10K your work has to be on point and nothing less. If all of the actions leading to this point are set with proper expectations you can still have thank you soo much even after you just hammered a hospital with this type of bill... 

I was a person that waited 3 months on this never really bashed but unless a major change comes into affect I would have a hard time sending my bow in for 3 months. I wish the best to Bill and hope things come around.


----------



## Tony219er

Pittstate23 said:


> Tracking shows it was delivered but didn't have signature confirmation. Would just be able to sleep easier if I knew they had it and it was being worked on or at least in the lineup.


I gotcha. I know Fedex requires a signature for any delivery to a business but I think it has to be insured for at least $499.

Again this is none of my business but when I spoke with Bill yesterday he stated that he wasn't accepting any more individuals "custom" bows until he was caught up. That or he was telling them that they could send them buy he wouldn't be able to get to them until a certain date which is a respectable deal. I know I've had to stop accepting bows for strings and tuning work a few times because I was overwhelmed. 

And for the guys saying to just hire people, well I know he's been interviewing a bunch of people. The problem is you can't just hire anyone off the street and say "here's the spray gun"....not everyone can paint at a professional level and the same goes for powder coating. Finding good, experienced help is harder to come by than you'd think. 

On a totally different note I have spoken with Bill on multiple occasions about setting up a dealer network of some sort. Have 5 or so dealers that the customer sends the bow to for tear down, assembly, etc.....not only that but instead of dealing with 100's of individuals he would just deal with his dealers in the "network", that would streamline the communication issues and probably free up some time as well. Ok I'm done thinking out loud lol.


----------



## Pittstate23

Tony219er said:


> I gotcha. I know Fedex requires a signature for any delivery to a business but I think it has to be insured for at least $499.
> 
> Again this is none of my business but when I spoke with Bill yesterday he stated that he wasn't accepting any more individuals "custom" bows until he was caught up. That or he was telling them that they could send them buy he wouldn't be able to get to them until a certain date which is a respectable deal. I know I've had to stop accepting bows for strings and tuning work a few times because I was overwhelmed.
> 
> And for the guys saying to just hire people, well I know he's been interviewing a bunch of people. The problem is you can't just hire anyone off the street and say "here's the spray gun"....not everyone can paint at a professional level and the same goes for powder coating. Finding good, experienced help is harder to come by than you'd think.
> 
> On a totally different note I have spoken with Bill on multiple occasions about setting up a dealer network of some sort. Have 5 or so dealers that the customer sends the bow to for tear down, assembly, etc.....not only that but instead of dealing with 100's of individuals he would just deal with his dealers in the "network", that would streamline the communication issues and probably free up some time as well. Ok I'm done thinking out loud lol.


Appreciate the info. When I spoke with him 3.5 weeks ago right before I shipped he said nothing about not accepting them and said turnaround time was about a month. Obviously things change, I'm just crossing my fingers I can get a response that he's received it within a month and hopefully have it by turkey season


----------



## gfm1960

trucker3573 said:


> I would seriously call and call and when you get an answer have them ship it back to you. There is another outfit in Colorado that does it. It is 250 bucks but you can get 3 bows done. I have a friend sending his out there soon. Heck I might even send a bow out to make it split 3 ways. Only downside is you would have to get it back soon. The bows also have to be stripped ( the finish) prior to sending.


i wouldn't want to do the work bill is doing on pre-stripped parts.i would want to be the one doing the prep work on the pieces.the finish is only as good as the preparation whether you're painting,powder coating,etc.bill is able to maintain the quality control by doing the start to finish process himself


----------



## MELLY-MEL

I understand being frustrated like many of you are....that said, i think you would be very hard pressed to find higher quality work than bill produces. I am admittedly anal and overly critical with my expectations, yet i understand these expectations take lots of time, therefore I personally will wait as long as it takes to have my product so long as my expectations are met. There is a reason he is so busy.


----------



## OCHO505

MELLY-MEL said:


> I understand being frustrated like many of you are....that said, i think you would be very hard pressed to find higher quality work than bill produces. I am admittedly anal and overly critical with my expectations, yet i understand these expectations take lots of time, therefore I personally will wait as long as it takes to have my product so long as my expectations are met. There is a reason he is so busy.


I agree Melly... Just as long as you know whats up cause the work he did is second to none!! No question :darkbeer:


----------



## whack&stack




----------



## JoshPSU

OCHO505 said:


> *Kryptek Typhoon Destroyer*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2065381
> 
> View attachment 2065382


Awesome finish. Im giving my tribute to my brother and Im gonna suggest he get this done.


----------



## standsitter

What phone #'s are you guys using??


----------



## sbarnes489

Marked for my bow.


----------



## trial153

Sent some limbs into Bill about 3 maybe 4 weeks back. I received an email and picture today. I just got the invoice tonight, paid it and should have them shortly. 
Bill quoted me approximately 5 weeks turn around.
The picture looks great and I am looking forward to receiving the limbs. 
Looks like great work so far! Very pleased .


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter

trial153 said:


> Sent some limbs into Bill about 3 maybe 4 weeks back. I received an email and picture today. I just got the invoice tonight, paid it and should have them shortly.
> Bill quoted me approximately 5 weeks turn around.
> The picture looks great and I am looking forward to receiving the limbs.
> Looks like great work so far! Very pleased .


Good deal
I wouldnt send anything if i needed it back in a hurry im getting ready to send one out that is no big deal when I get it back, rush them and bugging them isnt the best thing imo, rome wasnt built in a day.

And I sure dont want to see them go to a dealer format, thats just a middle man looking to make money


----------



## trial153

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> Good deal
> I wouldnt send anything if i needed it back in a hurry im getting ready to send one out that is no big deal when I get it back, rush them and bugging them isnt the best thing imo, rome wasnt built in a day.
> 
> And I sure dont want to see them go to a dealer format, thats just a middle man looking to make money


I agree a dealer format just adds layers of Communication that will end up as miscommunication and added cost and expense.


----------



## Tony219er

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> Good deal
> I wouldnt send anything if i needed it back in a hurry im getting ready to send one out that is no big deal when I get it back, rush them and bugging them isnt the best thing imo, rome wasnt built in a day.
> 
> And I sure dont want to see them go to a dealer format, thats just a middle man looking to make money


That's too bad you feel that way, but I can assure you that I'm far from a greedy middle man. I much prefer the ability to deal direct, it makes life alot easier for everyone. The truth is that dealer networks streamline the whole process no matter what industry and that includes the communication aspects. 

When I get a bow sent to me for custom shop coating work I do charge a tear down and assembly fee of $50. I feel thats a fair price considering the time involved, especially with some of the past parallel bows that can be quite nerve wracking. 

Regardless, good luck to all you guys having bows done. All I will say is that there's no needing to have the job done twice because of some hack shop.....they are perfectionist's at Ultimate and do excellent work, to me that's worth the wait.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter

Tony219er said:


> That's too bad you feel that way, but I can assure you that I'm far from a greedy middle man. I much prefer the ability to deal direct, it makes life alot easier for everyone. The truth is that dealer networks streamline the whole process no matter what industry and that includes the communication aspects.
> 
> When I get a bow sent to me for custom shop coating work I do charge a tear down and assembly fee of $50. I feel thats a fair price considering the time involved, especially with some of the past parallel bows that can be quite nerve wracking.
> 
> Regardless, good luck to all you guys having bows done. All I will say is that there's no needing to have the job done twice because of some hack shop.....they are perfectionist's at Ultimate and do excellent work, to me that's worth the wait.


I am the only distributor in the US for a racing chassis company, so I know how it works.
The amount of work doesnt lessen with a dealer group it just adds other people to the communication end.
People have to ship the bows/parts to dealers, then get charged from the dealer a fee to ship and return to the company.
Dealers increase the cost to individuals or to offset that cost the company has to make less money for the same work.
Never said you or anyone was greedy, but the only reason someone becomes a dealer to make money, end of story


----------



## websterda44

I am fine with the wait for the work because all appears that it is excellent. I just want a response saying my stuff arrived. It should have been received a couple weeks ago but I don't know for sure. No response at all after several attempts to reach them. I was just a little worried with a comment earlier in the thread about them turning down custom work for now.


----------



## sgrappone

After seeing the quality work from UF on here. I can be patient. I look forward to receiving my bow back from John and seeing the quality work from UF in person.


----------



## trial153

Pictures of my limbs


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

trial153 said:


> Pictures of my limbs
> 
> View attachment 2166250


Those look good. Is that verde?


----------



## brokenlittleman

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Those look good. Is that verde?


That's Vias


----------



## Tony219er

trial153 said:


> Pictures of my limbs
> 
> View attachment 2166250


That does look good. I wasn't a big fan of that pattern at first but I'm betting it'll look sweet on your bow once it's assembled. Is the riser also in Vias?


----------



## trial153

Tony219er said:


> That does look good. I wasn't a big fan of that pattern at first but I'm betting it'll look sweet on your bow once it's assembled. Is the riser also in Vias?


The riser is staying black, I like the black risers on the E series elites. 
Limb pockets are gray and the cams are gray and black. 
I just had a few sets of limb stickers made up and I need to see what color I am going with..
Hopefully it looks good all assembled.


----------



## brokenlittleman

trial153 said:


> The riser is staying black, I like the black risers on the E series elites.
> Limb pockets are gray and the cams are gray and black.
> I just had a few sets of limb stickers made up and I need to see what color I am going with..
> Hopefully it looks good all assembled.


That should look killer. Post up when done.


----------



## Huntinsker

This may be a dumb question but how do you choose a powder coat color? I've been to Ultimate Finishers website and they list Prismatic Powders as their powder coat supplier. I've gone to Prismatic Powder's website and picked the colors that I want but how do I know if Ultimate Finishers has those colors to actually do the job? Do they buy the color if they don't have it or do they make you select something else? Bill told me to just type up instructions on how I want things finished with the parts and what colors I want them to be and then just send it off to them. Is there an Ultimate Finisher color list that someone has?


----------



## G-unit

If I can get a hold of bill, I have mine broke down and boxed. I'm doing a riser fade in vias. Should look awesome IF he'll still do it for me


trial153 said:


> Pictures of my limbs
> 
> View attachment 2166250


----------



## whack&stack

Huntinsker said:


> This may be a dumb question but how do you choose a powder coat color? I've been to Ultimate Finishers website and they list Prismatic Powders as their powder coat supplier. I've gone to Prismatic Powder's website and picked the colors that I want but how do I know if Ultimate Finishers has those colors to actually do the job? Do they buy the color if they don't have it or do they make you select something else? Bill told me to just type up instructions on how I want things finished with the parts and what colors I want them to be and then just send it off to them. Is there an Ultimate Finisher color list that someone has?


If they don't have it they order it in.


----------



## Huntinsker

whack&stack said:


> If they don't have it they order it in.


That's good to know. Maybe this summer when it calms down a bit, I can get it sent out to him and not have to wait as long to get it back.


----------



## G-unit

Huntinsker said:


> That's good to know. Maybe this summer when it calms down a bit, I can get it sent out to him and not have to wait as long to get it back.


talked to Bill this am. They are booked til mid/late March, so if you send him something he won't even get a chance to look at it til then. just a FYI


----------



## Huntinsker

G-unit said:


> talked to Bill this am. They are booked til mid/late March, so if you send him something he won't even get a chance to look at it til then. just a FYI


That's good to know. Thanks


----------



## timothymattson

Sure this was asked before, where can we view a list of available patterns?
Did not see anything on the website.


----------



## Michael Myers

here is the ones he emailed me months back...

Asat
Realtree
Stormy Hardwoods
Proveil
Kryptek
Predator
Moonshine
Mossy oak
Kings
Multi am
Ruffed outdoors


----------



## whack&stack

Gotta post this


----------



## steve101610

Anybody heard from Bill lately? He hasn't responded to email, text, or phone calls that i have made.


----------



## trial153

Got a set on limbs in the mail yesterday ..they look super.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

whack&stack said:


> Gotta post this
> View attachment 2168516
> 
> View attachment 2168517
> 
> View attachment 2168518
> 
> View attachment 2168519


awesome!


----------



## treestorm

I talked to him yesterday morning.


----------



## Border6901

I got my Energy 32 back from Bill in mid-January. He re-did the riser in SH Autumn fade, the limbs and draw mods in SH Autumn, and the cams and limb pockets in Cerakote black. It looks spectacular. Since then we have sent Bill the limbs and cams for my wife's brand new Elite Spirit. I hate to wait for anything but when the finished product is worth it, I guess I will just to suffer. The quality of Bill's work is well worth the wait.

The wife's cams will be lollipop purple and the limbs will be a SH Royalty fade - this will match her arrow wraps perfectly. I have attached a pic of a rough sample I did up on Photoshop to help visualize the finished product. The bow in the picture is actual a Synergy but you get the idea of what the Spirit will look like. She has new strings too, Purple and Black Cherry. We do you think guys?


----------



## Sakie8015

Border6901 said:


> View attachment 2169579


That's gonna be sick...


----------



## Border6901

This is Sherri's arrow wrap. She is shooting Easton Carbon Ions with Blazer X2 vanes, Two purple and a black, and black Bohning HE nocks. Once Bill finishes everything I will post pics of Sherri's completed bow. She will be looking very sharp for this year's 3d season.


----------



## whack&stack

Royalty doesn't get out much but it's a looker in person. Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## Sakie8015

Boom!
Heres my Specialist in Stormy Royalty Gloss fade. Stormy Gunmetal gloss Barnsdale limbs.
You're the man Bill!!


----------



## whack&stack

Looks sick^^^^


----------



## sgrappone

Looks great! I look forward to seeing my bow upon completion.


----------



## creed dave

Nice


----------



## Sakie8015

Here she is Gentlemen... Worth. The. Wait.


----------



## Frederick D. Be

Sakie8015 said:


> Here she is Gentlemen... Worth. The. Wait.
> 
> View attachment 2181414
> 
> View attachment 2181415
> 
> View attachment 2181416
> 
> View attachment 2181418


B-E-A-utiful! Will be sending the riser in next Monday...cannot wait to get this put back together! Cheers!
Fred


----------



## whack&stack

Sakie8015 said:


> Here she is Gentlemen... Worth. The. Wait.
> 
> View attachment 2181414
> 
> View attachment 2181415
> 
> View attachment 2181416
> 
> View attachment 2181418


Nice!! Looks great


----------



## bowmanxx

I have been trying to contact ultimate finishers for weeks with no reply? I understand they are busy but I would like to know if I can get some work done even if its scheduled for later in the year.


----------



## Wil

Some pics of my vector turbo Bill did last year. Proveil Reaper camo... Thanks for the awesome job Bill!


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter

was told Bill is going to dealer only


----------



## trial153

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> was told Bill is going to dealer only


That's the beginning of the end. I am not paying increased cost for a middle man and most likely an added layer of miscommunication.


----------



## bowmanxx

Another too big for the little guy? If anyone knows of anyone doing Kolorfusion please pass it along.


----------



## rmomn

bowmanxx said:


> Another too big for the little guy? If anyone knows of anyone doing Kolorfusion please pass it along.


I would contact Mike at retrieverfishin he is a member here and I believe a sponsor. He takes care of all the prep work then sends the parts right to Kolorfusion. I'm having my riser done right now, his prices are more then fair.


----------



## whack&stack

bowmanxx said:


> Another too big for the little guy? If anyone knows of anyone doing Kolorfusion please pass it along.


It's more that he's too small to service both. Folks weren't happy with the wait times and lack of contact so it looks like he's eliminating that part at least. Frees up time to just work on coating. Easier to communicate with a few dealers than all the individual customers.


----------



## mdewitt71

wow... come on here to find out he is not gonna do work for the ave. Joe..... sucks. 
What are other options for kolorfusion? 

I know of retrieverfishin but, he only does runs at certain times and not all the time.


----------



## trial153

So the answer is pay a middle man and increase cost for the same service? Sounds like a plan.


----------



## R1STEER

Here's a novel idea. State on this thread that individual custom work will not be accepted until further notice. Communicate with all parties waiting for their parts to be completed, then route everything through dealers or whatever course of action they wish to pursue.

I contacted Bill in Jan about riser/limb powdercoat and asked when to send it in. I was asked to wait till Feb. and it would be a three week turnaround. Waited and sent as requested. Tuesday will be 5 weeks and have yet to receive a response to pm's or e-mails. I know the guy is busy but leaving folks to guess on the status of their bow is unacceptable. If you promise a time frame, live up to it or communicate the reason why and update the expected time frame.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter

whack&stack said:


> It's more that he's too small to service both. Folks weren't happy with the wait times and lack of contact so it looks like he's eliminating that part at least. Frees up time to just work on coating. Easier to communicate with a few dealers than all the individual customers.


It would be easier to add 1 person to his staff to do the communication than it would to deal with 10 dealers, it will increase cost to the consumer or cause Bill to take a pay cut for the same work, and it just adds someone else to the chain, you have to ship your parts to dealers, then pay the extra shipping to Bill, and last I checked the car part, guys don't have to go through dealers


----------



## MELLY-MEL

With all the belly aching and slandering of the mans business in this thread its no surprise to me that hes cutting out the little guy. Just sad, but as usual.....few ruin it for many. Things happen, i get it, but there is s way to do things....If people used pm for issues and acted like gentlemen i doubt this would have happened.


----------



## R1STEER

MELLY-MEL said:


> With all the belly aching and slandering of the mans business in this thread its no surprise to me that hes cutting out the little guy. Just sad, but as usual.....few ruin it for many. Things happen, i get it, but there is s way to do things....If people used pm for issues and acted like gentlemen i doubt this would have happened.


Maybe you should employ reading comprehension before commenting. The issue is pm's, email's and the like not being returned. I'm sure folks would be ok waiting longer than expected if it was communicated to them why and when. Understand now.


----------



## rmomn

MELLY-MEL said:


> With all the belly aching and slandering of the mans business in this thread its no surprise to me that hes cutting out the little guy. Just sad, but as usual.....few ruin it for many. Things happen, i get it, but there is s way to do things....If people used pm for issues and acted like gentlemen i doubt this would have happened.


I agree the pissing and moaning is getting old. The only thing that should be done if Bill doesn't want to deal with the retail customer, is to let everyone know that now it is dealer only and provide details.


----------



## bowmanxx

X2 just let us know


rmomn said:


> I agree the pissing and moaning is getting old. The only thing that should be done if Bill doesn't want to deal with the retail customer, is to let everyone know that now it is dealer only and provide details.


----------



## tuckerjt07

MELLY-MEL said:


> With all the belly aching and slandering of the mans business in this thread its no surprise to me that hes cutting out the little guy. Just sad, but as usual.....few ruin it for many. Things happen, i get it, but there is s way to do things....If people used pm for issues and acted like gentlemen i doubt this would have happened.


Honest reviews are just that honest reviews, not slander. Negative experiences should be made just as public as positive.


----------



## mdewitt71

"slandering"......... "pissing and moaning".......... man some people need to put on some big boy pants and man up. 
It's a PUBLIC forum on the WORLD WIDE web, it happens; get over it. 

might wanna go back downstairs and let mom call em back up when its safe.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter

rmomn said:


> I agree the pissing and moaning is getting old. The only thing that should be done if Bill doesn't want to deal with the retail customer, is to let everyone know that now it is dealer only and provide details.


I like Bill's work, and what I was sending it didnt matter to me how long it took, but if he doesnt even communicate with us that wont change with dealers, it will just add to the people that dont know anything, it wont decrease his volume of work either, and I dont think it will speed the process up, but what it will do is cost us more money so the middle man can make him some too


----------



## Mathews523

I pm'd bill on 1-28-15 and he confirmed that my bow arrived there on 1-26-15. He went on to say that he would contact me to confirm what I wanted done prior to doing the work. He stated that it would be the middle or end of the following week before he got to it. Here we are now, middle of March and I haven't heard anything yet. I'm not upset yet, but I have to admit I'm a little concerned.


----------



## whack&stack

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> It would be easier to add 1 person to his staff to do the communication than it would to deal with 10 dealers, it will increase cost to the consumer or cause Bill to take a pay cut for the same work, and it just adds someone else to the chain, you have to ship your parts to dealers, then pay the extra shipping to Bill, and last I checked the car part, guys don't have to go through dealers


It's always easier to spend someone else's money. Sure have him hire people now he has another salary to pay. He's been hiring folks to help with coating work. The whole world doesn't revolve around AT (I know I'm shocked too) a lot of customers don't have the ability to break their own bow down to send it in for coating. So they have to go to a dealer anyway. It appears he's trying to streamline the process for the good of MOST. You'll notice no other kolorfusion coater does individual customer work and if they do it's got a minimum price involved to make it worth the time it takes. It's a lil different than buying over the counter auto parts. I haven't talked to him to him about any of this I found out like y'all did. Its in his best interest to just shut down customer bows given the time and additional office work it causes. He's trying to continue to help private customers out from what I can see. There's No pleasing everyone. There never will be.


----------



## gfm1960

bill has the right idea if he's going to dealer only work.i detail cars in a dealership and i always said that if i ever went in business for myself that it would be doing work for dealers only


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter

whack&stack said:


> It's always easier to spend someone else's money. Sure have him hire people now he has another salary to pay. He's been hiring folks to help with coating work. The whole world doesn't revolve around AT (I know I'm shocked too) a lot of customers don't have the ability to break their own bow down to send it in for coating. So they have to go to a dealer anyway. It appears he's trying to streamline the process for the good of MOST. You'll notice no other kolorfusion coater does individual customer work and if they do it's got a minimum price involved to make it worth the time it takes. It's a lil different than buying over the counter auto parts. I haven't talked to him to him about any of this I found out like y'all did. Its in his best interest to just shut down customer bows given the time and additional office work it causes. He's trying to continue to help private customers out from what I can see. There's No pleasing everyone. There never will be.


If Bill is cutting his price on work like I seen he was, over time he would have the money to hire someone for the office would he not?
This person wouldnt have to be full time so that cuts out plenty
Whats buying over the counter auto parts have to do with it?
I said guys that send auto parts to him dont use a dealer network and they dont.
I understand how dealer networks work, I am the only distributor in the country for a racing chassis manufacturer I have about 20 dealers I work with, and in the end the consumer paid the price 
And i could care less about kolorfusion, or stormy hardwoods, sorry I just dont like it.
Guys will have to pay shipping to a dealer, because most wont have a dealer local, they have to pay extra to have the bow broke down, thay have to pay to ship it to Bill and back to the shop, then again pay shipping and assembly back to them, that in itself will drive the price out of the range of most that would considered it


----------



## trial153

Some bow companies might see an opportunity and offer more choices on new orders ....we see how well that works with some companies and 20 week waits for ANO jobs and just waits in general. 

How many threads are one here where we hear " I am calling my dealer to find where my bow is" 
Typical example of dealer only options...
Dealer only creates added cost for the consumer and added layers of miscommunication.


----------



## whack&stack

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> If Bill is cutting his price on work like I seen he was, over time he would have the money to hire someone for the office would he not?
> This person wouldnt have to be full time so that cuts out plenty
> Whats buying over the counter auto parts have to do with it?
> I said guys that send auto parts to him dont use a dealer network and they dont.
> I understand how dealer networks work, I am the only distributor in the country for a racing chassis manufacturer I have about 20 dealers I work with, and in the end the consumer paid the price
> And i could care less about kolorfusion, or stormy hardwoods, sorry I just dont like it.
> Guys will have to pay shipping to a dealer, because most wont have a dealer local, they have to pay extra to have the bow broke down, thay have to pay to ship it to Bill and back to the shop, then again pay shipping and assembly back to them, that in itself will drive the price out of the range of most that would considered it


I apologize I misunderstood your comment about auto parts. From what I gather the vast majority of that is all local walk in business. 
What's Stormy Hardwoods got to do with it? It's one of about 100 pattern selections they offer. If you don't like it fine but it has zero to do with this conversation.


----------



## gfm1960

people aren't seeing the big picture.there's a reason why bill is overwhelmed with business and doesn't have time for alot of phone calls,emails,pm's,text messages etc.because he's obviously the best at what he does.cobbers don't get overwhelmed with work like that


----------



## sgrappone

Fellas, you may be surprised by the price offered through dealers. I have personally witnessed the same recently. I have a bow at UF now through a possible future dealer and was surprised by the price. Keep an open mind about this.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

in for the final


----------



## Tony219er

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> in for the final


What's that mean?


----------



## Tony219er

Here's some of Ultimate Finishers recent work I've had done. As usual it's perfect! 

AP Black Hoyt riser









Predator Brown Deception RPM riser









Max1 Flx roller and string stop









ASAT string stop and Flx guard


----------



## whack&stack




----------



## Sakie8015

Man, Whack...... that SpecOps is really starting to grow on me.......
And here I am with a BlackOps bow just waiting for a new look. lol


----------



## Ryjax

I have a couple bows that I was going to send in directly, but it doesn't look like that's possible now. Can someone post a list of dealers I could use?


----------



## sgrappone

Ryjax said:


> I have a couple bows that I was going to send in directly, but it doesn't look like that's possible now. Can someone post a list of dealers I could use?


Breathn and Tony219er both will tear down, send to UF and reassemble. You may as well get new threads from them in the process.


----------



## Mathews523

Anybody heard from Bill? I'm goin on 3 months and nothin. Just curious.


----------



## Longbow42

Mathews523 said:


> Anybody heard from Bill? I'm goin on 3 months and nothin. Just curious.


Me too. Sent mine in January and no response to emails.


----------



## Mathews523

Longbow42 said:


> Me too. Sent mine in January and no response to emails.


I'm tryin to have faith cause I've seen other people say the same things in the past and they got their stuff back in great condition and the work was great. It's just an uneasy feeling when someone has a couple thousand dollars worth of your equipment and you go this long without being able to get in touch with them.


----------



## tpetrain

I sent a bow in to a dealer and it was broken down and sent.. Bill received it on December 29, I got tired of waiting for it and traded it towards another bow from the dealer that broke mine down. Just talked to that dealer the other day and the bow still hasn't been finished. That's over three months when I was quoted 2-3 weeks from bill himself back in December. I don't own the bow anymore so it doesn't bother me but I can see where people are upset. I believe he took on obsession bows when they had the bad finishing issue and the individual bows took a back seat. If I was looking to get another bow done this would be the last place I would send it to. Even through a dealer you have no guarantee on when you will see it.


----------



## Longbow42

Mathews523 said:


> I'm tryin to have faith cause I've seen other people say the same things in the past and they got their stuff back in great condition and the work was great. It's just an uneasy feeling when someone has a couple thousand dollars worth of your equipment and you go this long without being able to get in touch with them.


Heard from them today with a picture of my bow. Looks great, they will ship out Monday. I'm sure it will be worth the weight. Had another as a backup, so didn't really matter.


----------



## Sakie8015

So let's see the pics!


----------



## Mathews523

Longbow42 said:


> Heard from them today with a picture of my bow. Looks great, they will ship out Monday. I'm sure it will be worth the weight. Had another as a backup, so didn't really matter.


Good to hear. Gives me a glimmer of hope since i too sent mine in January.


----------



## Pittstate23

Im with you guys that have been waiting over 3 months.


----------



## nicko

Pittstate23 said:


> Im with you guys that have been waiting over 3 months.


I don't know how some of you can be this patient.


----------



## Pittstate23

nicko said:


> I don't know how some of you can be this patient.


Trust me, I've tried being mad, frustrated, irate, but ive come to realize it's not going to return by bow any sooner.


----------



## Longbow42

Sakie8015 said:


> So let's see the pics!


----------



## triumph

Yes deciding wether to send my f6 back, for something I could possibly live with.


----------



## sgrappone

Longbow42, It looks great. I'm sure it will be worth the wait. Mine should be back with my dealer getting new threads soon. I'm stoked.


----------



## websterda44

Well at least he's working on stuff in January. Had mine since February 6, so getting closer... I am ok with it taking a while, but it had me a little nervous until I got confirmation that he received it. Excited to see the freak in sh natural!


----------



## thare1774

If this was any other AT sponsor there would be an uproar, I dont understand why this is okay for any of you who sent work to this business. Whats the difference between Ultimate Finishers and that stringmaker who took peoples money on here and then never sent their strings? It would be different if there was communication, but it seems like they wont even return communication attempts. Why are the mods not getting involved here? I dont have a dog in this fight, I just hate to read all these posts from members who have no idea if or when theyre getting their equipment back. Even if you get your equipment back you got ripped off, theres no excuse for bad business no matter how busy you get. Tell these customers the status of their equipment and an honest estimation of completion. Then give them the choice of whether they want to wait or not, its that simple. Sorry for the long winded rant but this is just mind boggling.


----------



## whack&stack

Look I'm not going to defend the wait times but this is far from the string maker deal your referring to. UF has not taken a dime from a customer without doing the work. In fact (unless it's changed) you don't even pay until it's completed. It's one thing to call em out on being slow it's another to call em a thief.


----------



## sgrappone

The wait time has been well documented on this thread. I sent my bow in January not expecting to see until late March. I wasn't qouted a time frame as I knew it was going to take a while. My bow made it to my dealer in the time frame I had figured and now getting new threads installed. If a person is willing to wait for quality work, why suggest they are idiots? Some people are more patient than others. Unfortunately if anybody wants work done by UF, they will have to wait. As far as being quoted a 3 week turn around and not hearing anything for weeks is questionable and I hope Bill can correct that and his communication with his customers or now dealers.


----------



## thare1774

whack&stack said:


> Look I'm not going to defend the wait times but this is far from the string maker deal your referring to. UF has not taken a dime from a customer without doing the work. In fact (unless it's changed) you don't even pay until it's completed. It's one thing to call em out on being slow it's another to call em a thief.


Holding someones equipment for months and not returning contact attempts is close to theft. Most have no clue if or when theyre getting it back, the equipment people have sent is just as good as money IMO


----------



## whack&stack

Well that's your opinion they've never taken anyone for money that I've ever seen. Like I said slow yes criminal no and that's what theft is. They committed no crime by being slow.


----------



## brutus69

the wait time would be easier to take if i could at least get a response from them. they have had my sight and quiver for over 2 months on a 5 week turn-a-round.


----------



## jrb CO

Tried to stay out of this and give benefit of the doubt. What about 6 months (mid October) with no bow or accessories? I will state that I was the guinea pig that sent a carbon riser for him to test. He responded frequently at 1st. I apologized to him when I heard how hard it was to do the initial prep work. His response was he was simply not happy with the finish but the integrity of the riser was still intact. The work aspect was enough for him to not accept another carbon riser. He was still confident it would work but wanted to work on it. Promised pictures on at least 4 occasions, but never received one.

I stated early on that I would appreciate the rest, stabilizer and other small parts that I also sent be finished and he could take his time on the riser. Responses became more infrequent, but I understood that his business picked up. I stayed quiet and hoped for the best. Finally emailed 2 months ago and said to please send everything back, no matter the condition. No response. Asked again the next week, no response.

I had to run out and buy a bow and accessories for an out of country hunt from which I just returned. I would have at least appreciated just the accessories back so I did not have to buy replacements.

I am not claiming theft, but certainly the worst businessman I've ever run across. I would certainly work hardest for my best clients, but he never should have accepted work he will not complete. 

There are obvious friends of his on this site that defend him. I will not argue with any of you. Instead, I would ask those that have his ear, ask my stuff be returned - no matter the condition.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## soybean81

I really hate to see this situation develop into what is has, for all parties. A year ago you couldnt find a negative comment about UF. Im assuming he just bit off more than he could chew. I have had 2 bows refinished by Bill and the work was perfect. I couldnt find a flaw if I tried. My second did take quite a bit more time than quoted but it was a backup and I was prepared for the wait. I feel for the guys who dont have a clue about the status of their stuff, lack of communication can be frustrating. I hope there is nothing deeper going on here and that Bill can get things resolved for everyone. I have one last riser I want to get done but obviously at this point I will wait to see how this plays out.

I wish everyone the best of luck on their stuff and Bill as well. This appears to be quite damaging for his reputation. Thats a shame because the quality of work is awesome. Also, where else (other than kolorfusion international) can we get a quality kolorfusion job done?


----------



## frog gigger

Glad I didn't strip my Matrix and send it.


----------



## state45champ

I must be lucky, I sent my last bow out and had it back exactly 2 weeks from the day I sent it. Totally refinished in AP Black.


----------



## TheTracker

thare1774 said:


> Holding someones equipment for months and not returning contact attempts is close to theft. Most have no clue if or when theyre getting it back, the equipment people have sent is just as good as money IMO


No its not, You willingly sent your stuff to him and he does not collect until its finished and your happy.


----------



## Tony219er

Oh man I hate to hear that some of you guys are having trouble with communication and getting answers on your equipment.....lack of communication is beyond frustrating and in my opinion is unacceptable. I really feel bad for you guy's who have been waiting so long. 

Now with that said I speak with Bill/Ultimate Finishers on a weekly basis and if I remember right back in January/February he told me that he was turning guys away so he could focus on getting caught up. For guys that said they didn't mind the wait he was telling them that if they sent anything that they wouldn't be able to touch it for a month or two which would be something like February or March.......that would allow them to get caught up on the OEM coating work. 

*I could be mistaken about the above and I really don't have a dog in this fight. They have never done me wrong and have always done nothing but excellent work for me. I just hate to see things like this going on, especially when guys start calling him and his business thieves.......IMO that's a little out of line. 

I hope all of you guys that are waiting for your bow's get them back very soon and are pleased with the quality of work.


----------



## erniepower

I just talked to Bill and my bow is done. It took approximately 3 months, but I knew that going into it. I will post pictures as soon as i have them, but i am sure it will be fantastic. He really is swamped and hiring as fast as he can but good help truly is hard to find. I am sure he will emerge from these growing pains and come out better on the other side.


----------



## Longbow42

He runs a great business and does quality work. I went in knowing my bow might take a while but I did not need it back quickly anyway. The work was outstanding. Would not hesitate to use him again. Just don't send your bow in August.


----------



## jrb CO

Longbow42 said:


> He runs a great business and does quality work. I went in knowing my bow might take a while but I did not need it back quickly anyway. The work was outstanding. Would not hesitate to use him again. Just don't send your bow in August.


When would you suggest we send it, if not August. I sent in October, needing it back in March. That did not work too well.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

This go around i had to go local, cant wait 2 months again.
I gave the riser to him 2 weeks ago yesterday...and he just told.me itll be done tomorrow...and apologize for the wait...he had to.wait a few extra days as he doesn't carry kryptek camo patterns.


----------



## bowtechnow

Does the process take that long or can I just send it a week or so ahead of when he needs it?


----------



## Joe2698

Low luster earth tone powder coats are awesome ! Local guys will be way cheaper & you can drive there ! Got mine sand blasted & painted for less then $ 80 ! I wouldn't want to wait that long for finish or strings ! 
E


----------



## sgrappone

ASAT Xpedition Xplorer coated by UF. Great job Bill.


----------



## jrb CO

Wow and I cannot even get him to send all my stuff back (no matter the condition). He has had my stuff 1/2 a year and I have been asking for him to simply return it for 2 months. Nothing. 

Any legal experts, when does this shift from neglect to theft?


----------



## sgrappone

jrb CO said:


> Wow and I cannot even get him to send all my stuff back (no matter the condition). He has had my stuff 1/2 a year and I have been asking for him to simply return it for 2 months. Nothing.
> 
> Any legal experts, when does this shift from neglect to theft?


That sucks. I hate to hear about situations like yours. Hope it works out for you soon.


----------



## Big Hogs

It is not theft, and never will be. It is a civil matter between the person performing the work and the client. You can pursue a civil case and attempt to recover your loss: the bow and accessories or their value. There's no criminal case here, just poor business practices. Have an attorney send him a certified letter demanding return of your property. Give him a reasonable time to respond. If he doesn't, take him to small claims court. Keep records of any correspondence and your original agreement. Good luck.


----------



## sgrappone

Big Hogs said:


> It is not theft, and never will be. It is a civil matter between the person performing the work and the client. You can pursue a civil case and attempt to recover your loss: the bow and accessories or their value. There's no criminal case here, just poor business practices. Have an attorney send him a certified letter demanding return of your property. Give him a reasonable time to respond. If he doesn't, take him to small claims court. Keep records of any correspondence and your original agreement. Good luck.


Good advice here.


----------



## loveha

Does great business? No, he does not. He does do great work though.


----------



## tuckerjt07

Big Hogs said:


> It is not theft, and never will be. It is a civil matter between the person performing the work and the client. You can pursue a civil case and attempt to recover your loss: the bow and accessories or their value. There's no criminal case here, just poor business practices. Have an attorney send him a certified letter demanding return of your property. Give him a reasonable time to respond. If he doesn't, take him to small claims court. Keep records of any correspondence and your original agreement. Good luck.


Actually, as came up in a trespasser thread here, depending upon how the law is written not returning property, even property that was voluntarily surrendered for a time, can be classified as theft.


----------



## TheKingofKings

So I'm guessing now isn't a good time to try and get a release finished?


----------



## TheKingofKings

Nevermind, just looked through the entire thread and saw where they aren't doing customer orders anymore.


----------



## mdewitt71

so back to Who else does kolorfusion process......
The search begins.


----------



## R1STEER

jrb CO said:


> Wow and I cannot even get him to send all my stuff back (no matter the condition). He has had my stuff 1/2 a year and I have been asking for him to simply return it for 2 months. Nothing.
> 
> Any legal experts, when does this shift from neglect to theft?


Whatever you do, don't send stern messages demanding your bow to be finished and sent back. I tried that route and received my bow with a finish I would politely describe as sub-par. Selling the bow in the classifieds because I don't want to deal with getting it finished again. Promised three weeks, sent messages after five that were unreturned. Stern message after six weeks that was returned and promised to be finished by the weekend. Weekend came and went, sent message asking how the bow looked, no response. Sent another message, this one returned stating the bow was not done because I took 18 hours to respond to a text. Priceless coming from a guy that doesn't keep promised timetables or respond to customers. But, I guess this is my fault for not respecting his considerable genius and actually wanting the service I was promised in a timely manner. The only point in his favor is not charging me for the bad finish. Live and learn. I'd rather paint my bow with a sharpie next time. And just to be clear, the only reason I'm not still waiting with no idea when my bow will be returned is due to sending a stern message. So, send a rude message get a hack job. Send a polite message and get ignored. Places one firmly wedged between the proverbial rock and hard place.


----------



## jrb CO

I have just emailed and texted that it all be returned "no matter it's current condition". I am confident I will eventually get it all back, just a little frustrated. I can understand it taking months to complete the project, but why does it take months just to return something. 

Again, I will beg of those who have his ear, please ask him to send the guy in Colorado all his stuff back.


----------



## aeibowhunter

Sent mine in through a very reliable dealer on February 8 was told 3 weeks have been messaged twice that it was shipped and now I am getting told next week all through the dealer. Have left several messages call, email, text to Bill and have gotten no response. As a business owner I understand being overwhelmed but communication is the key and dont make promises you can't keep. Take on what you can handle and turn down the rest or refer to someone who can produce. I would have rather been told no go somewhere else. He should at least release something letting everyone know what is going on. People keep saying he will make it right I would like to know how money compensation, free work, or just doing what you said.


----------



## jrb CO

If any reliable dealers on here talk to Bill, please ask him to send all of my stuff back to me. My calls, texts and emails go nowhere. He is going on 7 months with my stuff (Carbon spyder turbo, hamskea microadjustable rest and carbon blade stabilizer) and I am going on 3 months in asking it all be returned. I need your guys help.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

jrb CO said:


> If any reliable dealers on here talk to Bill, please ask him to send all of my stuff back to me. My calls, texts and emails go nowhere. He is going on 7 months with my stuff (Carbon spyder turbo, hamskea microadjustable rest and carbon blade stabilizer) and I am going on 3 months in asking it all be returned. I need your guys help.


Call the local police department and ask politely for their help. Explain to him that you've asked for the polices help and tell him he shouldn't be surprised if he opens the door to them. It sucks to do- but it's really what it's boiled down to from what I've read.


----------



## jrb CO

I do not want all that drama, but I appreciate your advice. There are too many people on here still getting good service. I am really hoping someone that has his ear will please ask him to send my stuff back.


----------



## tuckerjt07

bowhuntermitch said:


> Call the local police department and ask politely for their help. Explain to him that you've asked for the polices help and tell him he shouldn't be surprised if he opens the door to them. It sucks to do- but it's really what it's boiled down to from what I've read.


Sadly you are correct. According to New York's laws a crime is being committed. I wouldn't press charges but I think that everyone involved should be aware of this.


----------



## jrb CO

One other thought. I see he is still a sponsor here. Do any of the moderators have the capability of contacting him?

Any and all help is appreciated. Feel free to contact me by PM if you want to keep this out of the spotlight.


----------



## tscan

love your products


----------



## Bwana

Wow, this reminds me of an AT stabilizer builder & another bow refinishing guy here.

See they want to grow their business, use us to do it...then dump all over us when they have growing pains and can't keep up with the work...or their wife finally saw some business and cash in the house, and she bails and takes half the money with her...all while we're supposed to care about their personal/business issues :wink:

It's happened before here, it will happen again.


----------



## orarcher

Yikes !!!


----------



## orarcher

jrb CO said:


> If any reliable dealers on here talk to Bill, please ask him to send all of my stuff back to me. My calls, texts and emails go nowhere. He is going on 7 months with my stuff (Carbon spyder turbo, hamskea microadjustable rest and carbon blade stabilizer) and I am going on 3 months in asking it all be returned. I need your guys help.


Total BS I don't see how anyone can take this long !! Best of luck to you !!


----------



## R1STEER

Folks mess around in the classifieds and half the members on here are notifying the local police, running background checks and offering to stop by and give the offending member the what-for. This guy gets to dump all over AT with impunity. Why, because he is the only one to offer the latest Jackson Pollack-esque camo that all the teenage girls want on their lunchbox because it's so dreamy? He should be hounded until he returns all equipment and then run off here permanently. There is absolutely no excuse for being allowed to treat people like this. Too busy to answer messages, respond to this thread, or actually do what he promised folks he would? My backside.


----------



## davewingnut

Hey all..... Not sure if this helps or not, just found the following company that does the Kolorfusion, and has examples of the different camo they offer on their website.... With that being said, there are no photos of the work they've completed or if they even work with bows... I emailed them just prior to posting this, will let you know if/when I get an answer... 


http://www.fusedguns.com/


----------



## davewingnut

Found this place too....

http://www.fusedcoatings.com/


----------



## eda

good dealer.. recommend them


----------



## nicko

I feel for all you guys who are still waiting and get no replies from Bill. His finish work might be outstanding but some of these wait times and the lack of communication is just not acceptable.


----------



## Longbow42

I received my finished bow a couple of weeks ago after sending it in mid January. Bill called me and told me it was ready and I received it a few days later with a tracking number. The work was flawless. I had the riser done in Stormy and ceracote on all limb pockets and cams/mods. I hope you get your bows back soon.


----------



## tpetrain

There is a dealer on here that is getting his stuff back in 3-4 weeks. Not sure why people are having to wait 3-4 months or even longer to get there stuff back. I wish the best to all of you who are waiting. Doesn't matter how buisy someone is, communication is key. And they people blaming the complainers for UF not taking regular customers, your rediculous. UF took on a big bow company and pushed its loyal supporters to the side. I was one of them. I personally talked to Bill before I sent my bow to make sure I would get it back before a pig hunt I had planned 3 months down the road. Said no problem should be 2-3 weeks. I had to buy a new bow because it wasn't finished after having for three months. I know the bow was sent to the dealer 2 weeks ago because the dealer asked me for the side plates. I sent the bow December 15.


----------



## aeibowhunter

What dealer is getting 3 or 4 week turn around? Or is he being told that?


----------



## R1STEER

Just received a $50 invoice for the hack job finish Bill put on my bow. Almost a month after it was returned. This guy is a piece of work. Nothing until I make a few derogatory posts on this thread, then the invoice shows up. Sold the bow, finish on the limbs looks like pure hell. Started to flake off from simply tightening the limb bolts to max weight. Any bit of dirt touching the bow sticks to it like it wasn't clear coated. $50 for promises not kept, and a horrible finish. I already have a low opinion of this guy, but if this is retaliatory he is worse than I thought.


----------



## nicko

R1STEER said:


> Just received a $50 invoice for the hack job finish Bill put on my bow. Almost a month after it was returned. This guy is a piece of work. Nothing until I make a few derogatory posts on this thread, then the invoice shows up. Sold the bow, finish on the limbs looks like pure hell. Started to flake off from simply tightening the limb bolts to max weight. Any bit of dirt touching the bow sticks to it like it wasn't clear coated. $50 for promises not kept, and a horrible finish. I already have a low opinion of this guy, but if this is retaliatory he is worse than I thought.


Any pics you can post?

This is at least the second post in this thread where somebody said they give Bill static and got a substandard finish in return. Make of this what you want but the only people complaining about the quality of Bill's work are those who got on him about his turnaround time.


----------



## R1STEER

nicko said:


> Any pics you can post?
> 
> This is at least the second post in this thread where somebody said they give Bill static and got a substandard finish in return. Make of this what you want but the only people complaining about the quality of Bill's work are those who got on him about his turnaround time.


Pics are on the sales thread, Mathews Drenalin LD Cheap. Can't really tell from them. I couldn't tell from the pictures sent to me. Opened the box and got a nice surprise. I was wondering why I wasn't billed before it was returned, realized quickly. Spots on the bow not covered. The finish won't stand up to normal wear. Flaking immediately where the limbs contact riser below turret. I'll probably pay and be done with him but wanted other members to know how he operates. I just hope someone starts asking why dealers are starting threads with 3-4 week quotes when bows sent 7 months ago are not completed. Seems some are getting their equipment back in a timely manner and some are left to swing in the breeze. And those who challenge Bill, well I know how that worked for me.


----------



## 52 farmer

Still waiting,sent stabilizer to them on 11-8-14,they finally returned finished stab 3rd week of March, minus rubber damper,its been 5 weeks since he was going to send part to me after they supposedly found it.Emails and texts go unanswered.The absolute worse customer service ever.If there is anyone out there considering using these guys,you should seriously reconsider.


----------



## Jawhee13

Does anyone have a shop they would suggest to get custom painting done to my bow? Was pretty interested In this one until I got to the last page or two of comments!! Just want a dark grey finish on my bow, maybe some other color variations as well! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Chopayne

R1STEER said:


> Just received a $50 invoice for the hack job finish Bill put on my bow. Almost a month after it was returned. This guy is a piece of work. Nothing until I make a few derogatory posts on this thread, then the invoice shows up. Sold the bow, finish on the limbs looks like pure hell. Started to flake off from simply tightening the limb bolts to max weight. Any bit of dirt touching the bow sticks to it like it wasn't clear coated. $50 for promises not kept, and a horrible finish. I already have a low opinion of this guy, but if this is retaliatory he is worse than I thought.


Not calling you a liar just skeptical. I know the turnaround time has been long, but the quality has always been top notch. I guess if you had better pictures which could show it, id be more of a believer. But when you say the picturea dont show it, its a little hard to believe.


----------



## tuckerjt07

If you are wanting a solid color a good auto body shop could do that for you. Them or a good powder coater as well.


----------



## Huntinsker

I have a bow stripped down and ready to send off to Bill but he told me they were very busy so I waited. Then I find out that he's not taking in personal bows anymore so now I'm stuck with a bow with no finish on any part of it. I also promised my wife that we'd have her bow done in black powdercoat on the riser and limbs and teal cams. Now I don't know who to take it to because no one around here has powdercoated archery gear. I'm afraid they'll ruin the limbs or get the finish too thick in places where the tolerances are tight like the limb pockets and limbs. This really sucks.


----------



## Jawhee13

I'm with Huntinsker, if anyone can suggest any other places to get this type of work done that would be fantastic!


----------



## Livetohunt

Chopayne said:


> Not calling you a liar just skeptical. I know the turnaround time has been long, but the quality has always been top notch. I guess if you had better pictures which could show it, id be more of a believer. But when you say the picturea dont show it, its a little hard to believe.


When he sells a perfectly functioning drenalin ld with a brand new finish, jaeger grip and string tamer for $200 and states it is because the finish is crappy you gotta believe it is crappy for that price to be that low when others would go for close to $400


----------



## mdewitt71

I got this info a few days ago.....

"We do individual bows by lot here. We have a minimum lot fee of $250, so that's what it costs to do one bow. However, we can do up to 2 complete bows for that price, so if you have a buddy who would like to have his bow done in the same order, you can split the $250. If you send parts to us here at Kolorfusion, they all need to be stripped and clean and ready to coat. We can decorate cams, but I generally advise against it since our process adds coating thickness to the cams. I don't decorate the cams on any of my bows, but we've done many for others. Let me know if you have further questions!" 

Bryan Chambers
General Manager
5401 Oswego Street, Unit C
Denver, CO 80239
(303) 340-9994
[email protected]

Another option is Fused Guns but, for some reason I cannot get on thier webpage from my work connection.


----------



## Michael Myers

look up "retrieverfishin" on here and do business through him..i am from now on.......Grizz


----------



## nicko

Grizz Outdoors said:


> look up "retrieverfishin" on here and do business through him..i am from now on.......Grizz


That's who I just sent my GT500 parts to for refinishing. The first bow I sent to him came back looking outstanding. I have no doubt that this one will be of equal quality.


----------



## Chopayne

Livetohunt said:


> When he sells a perfectly functioning drenalin ld with a brand new finish, jaeger grip and string tamer for $200 and states it is because the finish is crappy you gotta believe it is crappy for that price to be that low when others would go for close to $400


Haha. Wish he had a bow i wanted. Id have bought it for half price.

As for powdercoatig. Look up powdercoating in utah. They have some propietary powdercoat that "strengthens" limbs


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Huntinsker said:


> I have a bow stripped down and ready to send off to Bill but he told me they were very busy so I waited. Then I find out that he's not taking in personal bows anymore so now I'm stuck with a bow with no finish on any part of it. I also promised my wife that we'd have her bow done in black powdercoat on the riser and limbs and teal cams. Now I don't know who to take it to because no one around here has powdercoated archery gear. I'm afraid they'll ruin the limbs or get the finish too thick in places where the tolerances are tight like the limb pockets and limbs. This really sucks.


Pm orarcher he does powdercoat and cerekote



mdewitt71 said:


> I got this info a few days ago.....
> 
> "We do individual bows by lot here. We have a minimum lot fee of $250, so that's what it costs to do one bow. However, we can do up to 2 complete bows for that price, so if you have a buddy who would like to have his bow done in the same order, you can split the $250. If you send parts to us here at Kolorfusion, they all need to be stripped and clean and ready to coat. We can decorate cams, but I generally advise against it since our process adds coating thickness to the cams. I don't decorate the cams on any of my bows, but we've done many for others. Let me know if you have further questions!"
> 
> Bryan Chambers
> General Manager
> 5401 Oswego Street, Unit C
> Denver, CO 80239
> (303) 340-9994
> [email protected]
> 
> Another option is Fused Guns but, for some reason I cannot get on thier webpage from my work connection.


Thats a rip off i googled pwder coat places around me...called one..and talked to a guy sent him some pics and what not...said he could do it for $55-65 how much prep work he needed to do!


----------



## Huntinsker

BowHuntnKY said:


> Pm orarcher he does powdercoat and cerekote
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a rip off i googled pwder coat places around me...called one..and talked to a guy sent him some pics and what not...said he could do it for $55-65 how much prep work he needed to do!


Thanks for the heads up on orarcher. I didn't know he personally did powder. I may get a hold of him when I'm ready.


----------



## tuckerjt07

BowHuntnKY said:


> Pm orarcher he does powdercoat and cerekote
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a rip off i googled pwder coat places around me...called one..and talked to a guy sent him some pics and what not...said he could do it for $55-65 how much prep work he needed to do!


Your powder coat guys can do camo patterns?


----------



## BowHuntnKY

tuckerjt07 said:


> Your powder coat guys can do camo patterns?


I mis read...had powdercoat on mind.


----------



## hunterhewi

Chopayne said:


> Not calling you a liar just skeptical. I know the turnaround time has been long, but the quality has always been top notch. I guess if you had better pictures which could show it, id be more of a believer. But when you say the picturea dont show it, its a little hard to believe.


Xs 2. Bill does not skimp on anyones work. I believe if the work was actually that bad you would have put better pics in the thread.


----------



## R1STEER

Chopayne said:


> Not calling you a liar just skeptical. I know the turnaround time has been long, but the quality has always been top notch. I guess if you had better pictures which could show it, id be more of a believer. But when you say the picturea dont show it, its a little hard to believe.


Don't care what you believe, I know what the finish looked like. I've seen other pics and know Bill usually does good work. Mine is an exception and I realize this is due to holding his feet to the fire. BTW, your post is the definition of calling someone a liar. Enjoy the skepticism.


----------



## R1STEER

hunterhewi said:


> Xs 2. Bill does not skimp on anyones work. I believe if the work was actually that bad you would have put better pics in the thread.


Reference post to Chopayne. Your comment is inaccurate. Bill did skimp on my work. Waiting a month after the bow was returned and then only charging $50 for riser and limbs should be your first clue. Do you think the guy would charge half-price for a top-notch job? Don't let your blind allegiance keep you from the facts. Bill did a poor job on my bow, period. I'm well aware I am in the minority, doesn't mean the minority does not exist.


----------



## websterda44

Well I got the pic from bill of my finished riser/limbs(sh natural) and cerakoted pockets and sight brackets. It was received by him around 2/6/15, and I advised him I wasn't in a huge rush. I followed up a couple times and yes communication could be better. He did give me a heads up when he was about to start and the latest when done. It looked great in the pic and hopefully it looks as good in person. I'll throw a pic up when done. 
Based on what I was hearing the wait didn't surprise me nor was it a big deal as I had other options shooting wise. A little communication could definitely make things a lot better for most posting in frustration. Going direct sounds like a no-go anyway at this point, but short of a surprise when I physically get the bow I would definitely have used them again. Hate to see a business getting hammered that obviously did a lot of great work for many folks in the past , but it sounds like the frustration is warranted.


----------



## poetic

R1STEER said:


> Reference post to Chopayne. Your comment is inaccurate. Bill did skimp on my work. Waiting a month after the bow was returned and then only charging $50 for riser and limbs should be your first clue. Do you think the guy would charge half-price for a top-notch job? Don't let your blind allegiance keep you from the facts. Bill did a poor job on my bow, period. I'm well aware I am in the minority, doesn't mean the minority does not exist.


^^^^ true. i bought R1steer's bow. in the pictures it looks great. but when i got it in my hands.... i dont know, sand paper? would that sound about right R1steer? i can file my nails with it. just rough, flat out. i'm still kind of on the fence about sending it back to Bill. just dont know where else to go with it. i'll be researching here in bit. but it does seem that Bill does do excellent work. but who knows....


----------



## R1STEER

poetic said:


> ^^^^ true. i bought R1steer's bow. in the pictures it looks great. but when i got it in my hands.... i dont know, sand paper? would that sound about right R1steer? i can file my nails with it. just rough, flat out. i'm still kind of on the fence about sending it back to Bill. just dont know where else to go with it. i'll be researching here in bit. but it does seem that Bill does do excellent work. but who knows....


That sounds right. The powder I requested lists the finish as smooth in the product description. Bill contacted me and said the powder he was using had a fine texture to it. Didn't expect the bow coated with an emery board, and you can't tell from the pics. Also, there is no way that bow was clear coated. Everything sticks to the finish and is difficult, nearly impossible to get off. Try to rub a grease spot or dirt off the bow and it removes the epidermis from your finger. There are also bare spots that are hard to see because of the light finish not contrasting as much as say black would to bare aluminum. Not the quality of work I expected, but I realize he does great work 99.99% of the time. I think I received sub-par work because I demanded the bow finished after over twice the time quoted. Anyway, good luck to you Poetic. Thanks for buying the bow, if I had to look at it another minute it might have been wrapped around a tree.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

trucker3573 said:


> You are comparing powder coating to kolorfusion...not really comparable and thus the price difference. If you send in with someone else it is actually quite a bargain.


Kolorfusion is powdercoating. It is a white base powder with dye sprayed on and then basically baked in.


----------



## davewingnut

Update on a Kolorfusion company....

We do offer the Kolorfusion process on hunting bows. We will disassemble, strip and prep, powder coat, and apply the kolorfusion finish. The patterns we offer are up on the site, but if you're looking for something else, let me know as there are a few I still haven't gotten up just yet. 

Our pricing for a riser and limbs is $175
Just a riser is $135
Just limbs (2 solid or 4 split) is $90

Let me know if you'd like us to do some work for you, and I'll get everything set up for you. 


http://www.fusedguns.com/


----------



## davewingnut

I have no personal experience, but they did reply quickly to my email..... Hope this helps....


----------



## mdewitt71

davewingnut said:


> Update on a Kolorfusion company....
> 
> We do offer the Kolorfusion process on hunting bows. We will disassemble, strip and prep, powder coat, and apply the kolorfusion finish. The patterns we offer are up on the site, but if you're looking for something else, let me know as there are a few I still haven't gotten up just yet.
> 
> Our pricing for a riser and limbs is $175
> Just a riser is $135
> Just limbs (2 solid or 4 split) is $90
> 
> Let me know if you'd like us to do some work for you, and I'll get everything set up for you.
> 
> http://www.fusedguns.com/


thanks for posting...... 
For some reason thier website is blocked on Gov computers so I could not email them yesterday and forgot about it by the time I got home.


----------



## Huntinsker

mdewitt71 said:


> thanks for posting......
> For some reason thier website is blocked on Gov computers so I could not email them yesterday and forgot about it by the time I got home.


Probably because it has "guns" in the name. I'm in grad school and the hippies that run our IT department on campus blocked all the firearm manufacturers and dealer websites that they could think of while you're on their network.


----------



## Huntinsker

davewingnut said:


> Update on a Kolorfusion company....
> 
> We do offer the Kolorfusion process on hunting bows. We will disassemble, strip and prep, powder coat, and apply the kolorfusion finish. The patterns we offer are up on the site, but if you're looking for something else, let me know as there are a few I still haven't gotten up just yet.
> 
> Our pricing for a riser and limbs is $175
> Just a riser is $135
> Just limbs (2 solid or 4 split) is $90
> 
> Let me know if you'd like us to do some work for you, and I'll get everything set up for you.
> 
> 
> http://www.fusedguns.com/


Thanks for the info. They do powder coating too for a pretty good price. Looks like they may be the guys I go to. Now I just need to find someone to anodize my cams.


----------



## davewingnut

Hey, if any of you guys have them do some work, let me know how it turns out..... I'm always interested in a good place to have a bow refinished....!!!


----------



## orarcher

Huntinsker said:


> Thanks for the info. They do powder coating too for a pretty good price. Looks like they may be the guys I go to. Now I just need to find someone to anodize my cams.


Send it to someone that does powder coating and anodizing


----------



## mdewitt71

Huntinsker said:


> Probably because it has "guns" in the name. I'm in grad school and the hippies that run our IT department on campus blocked all the firearm manufacturers and dealer websites that they could think of while you're on their network.


naw, that aint it.... 
I can look at guns all day long... even buy them online if I wanted too. :zip:
I think it is the way the owner has the website registered.


----------



## Huntinsker

orarcher said:


> Send it to someone that does powder coating and anodizing


Haha your name came up for sure. I was going to send you a PM when I got ready to do so. Don't worry, you'll get the first contact from me. Since you popped up here I may as well ask......do you do the prep work too or do you require everything to be stripped and cleaned before you receive it?


----------



## orarcher

I do everything


----------



## Huntinsker

orarcher said:


> I do everything


:thumbs_up That's what I was hoping to hear. I originally was going to refinish my own but living in an apartment and being several hours away from my old shop full of tools, it's very hard to get things done. I'd rather someone else do it right than screw it up myself.


----------



## Michael Myers

trucker3573 said:


> All he does is send the stuff to Colorado. However i think he gets groups of people together faster.


I know what he does and i am dealing with him from now on....


Bills work on 2 of my bows had been fantastic,i just think it's better to deal with "retrieverfishin" for what i want from here on out...Grizz


----------



## Chopayne

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Kolorfusion is powdercoating. It is a white base powder with dye sprayed on and then basically baked in.


Theyre different. Different tolerances and properties. Its like saying oil based paint and water based paint are the same. Sure theyre both paint but different properties.


----------



## magna750

R1STEER said:


> Whatever you do, don't send stern messages demanding your bow to be finished and sent back. I tried that route and received my bow with a finish I would politely describe as sub-par. Selling the bow in the classifieds because I don't want to deal with getting it finished again. Promised three weeks, sent messages after five that were unreturned. Stern message after six weeks that was returned and promised to be finished by the weekend. Weekend came and went, sent message asking how the bow looked, no response. Sent another message, this one returned stating the bow was not done because I took 18 hours to respond to a text. Priceless coming from a guy that doesn't keep promised timetables or respond to customers. But, I guess this is my fault for not respecting his considerable genius and actually wanting the service I was promised in a timely manner. The only point in his favor is not charging me for the bad finish. Live and learn. I'd rather paint my bow with a sharpie next time. And just to be clear, the only reason I'm not still waiting with no idea when my bow will be returned is due to sending a stern message. So, send a rude message get a hack job. Send a polite message and get ignored. Places one firmly wedged between the proverbial rock and hard place.


I have not had the chance to get on here in quite a while. But here is the truth! By no means did I do or do I ever do a hack job. Not going to happen...NOT EVER! Just because you don't like the finish in person does not mean it is a hack job. Everything was done properly. Was my communication erratic or slow...yes! Did it take longer than quoted ....yes! Did I do what was requested....yes! I even had you ok the color and look of it before I coated it


----------



## magna750

R1STEER said:


> Don't care what you believe, I know what the finish looked like. I've seen other pics and know Bill usually does good work. Mine is an exception and I realize this is due to holding his feet to the fire. BTW, your post is the definition of calling someone a liar. Enjoy the skepticism.


No matter what I think of anyone or what they think of me, I take pride in what I do and would not retaliate by stealing or doing a sub par job. 
I have given many discounts in the past 4 months to try to make up for some of the short comings....turn around time and poor communication. 

The dealer network that we have been setting up is to help alleviate those problems. Instead of us spending 4 hours a day on the phone, we can give or receive updates in less than an hour.


----------



## Chopayne

R1STEER said:


> That sounds right. The powder I requested lists the finish as smooth in the product description. Bill contacted me and said the powder he was using had a fine texture to it. Didn't expect the bow coated with an emery board, and you can't tell from the pics. Also, there is no way that bow was clear coated. Everything sticks to the finish and is difficult, nearly impossible to get off. Try to rub a grease spot or dirt off the bow and it removes the epidermis from your finger. There are also bare spots that are hard to see because of the light finish not contrasting as much as say black would to bare aluminum. Not the quality of work I expected, but I realize he does great work 99.99% of the time. I think I received sub-par work because I demanded the bow finished after over twice the time quoted. Anyway, good luck to you Poetic. Thanks for buying the bow, if I had to look at it another minute it might have been wrapped around a tree.





poetic said:


> ^^^^ true. i bought R1steer's bow. in the pictures it looks great. but when i got it in my hands.... i dont know, sand paper? would that sound about right R1steer? i can file my nails with it. just rough, flat out. i'm still kind of on the fence about sending it back to Bill. just dont know where else to go with it. i'll be researching here in bit. but it does seem that Bill does do excellent work. but who knows....


Judging by what bill posted. The finish or quality isnt bad. R1Steer based on what he read, imagined something, and is now complaining and badmouthing someone because he got the actual item and not what he asked for. If you werent sure of the texture and it was that important to you, you should have gotten a sample if possible or drove up to NY and felt it.

Apparently the finish r1steer was complaining about cant be seen in the pictures because it was the texture of the item. The actual texture it was supposed to be.


----------



## nicko

jrb CO said:


> If any reliable dealers on here talk to Bill, please ask him to send all of my stuff back to me. My calls, texts and emails go nowhere. He is going on 7 months with my stuff (Carbon spyder turbo, hamskea microadjustable rest and carbon blade stabilizer) and I am going on 3 months in asking it all be returned. I need your guys help.


Since Bill has come back and replied on this thread, he should see this. ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## poetic

Chopayne said:


> Judging by what bill posted. The finish or quality isnt bad. R1Steer based on what he read, imagined something, and is now complaining and badmouthing someone because he got the actual item and not what he asked for. If you werent sure of the texture and it was that important to you, you should have gotten a sample if possible or drove up to NY and felt it.
> 
> Apparently the finish r1steer was complaining about cant be seen in the pictures because it was the texture of the item. The actual texture it was supposed to be.


Cool story bro....

But any who... The bow does look awesome. Its the feeling. "Emery board" pretty much sums it up. Sent Bill a email along with a couple other from on here. Thinking of going with a target orange riser (maybe green)and black limbs. See where this takes me....


----------



## magna750

nicko said:


> Since Bill has come back and replied on this thread, he should see this. ^^^^^^^^^^


Thank you for bringing it to my attention as I have not read through all the threads. I will have to check through all the contact info to see if it matches anything I have. It's tough to match up screen names and email addresses to actual names some times


----------



## magna750

I won't argue that maybe he doesn't like it and for that I'm sorry. I sent a closeup of the actual finish on a sample panel before proceeding. Whoever is the new owner, pick something else and just cover the shipping back to me....I will cover everything else


----------



## Ryjax

magna750 said:


> I won't argue that maybe he doesn't like it and for that I'm sorry. I sent a closeup of the actual finish on a sample panel before proceeding. Whoever is the new owner, pick something else and just cover the shipping back to me....I will cover everything else


Wow doesn't get much better than that!
Bill - sent you a pm, sir.


----------



## poetic

Ryjax said:


> Wow doesn't get much better than that!
> Bill - sent you a pm, sir.


No it don't.. I sent him a email again about the bow. Hope to hear from him..


----------



## Pittstate23

This is not a complaint, but i would be curious if any of the other guys that have had Bill finish their bows had similar experiences as me. There are about 15 areas (mostly on seams) where the process doesn't look to have adhered to the bow, leaving white patches. If this is normal, I'm ok with it, but i would like to know if this is considered normal. I don't like that it has these spots, especially since i paid for it, but if its normal then i guess ill live with it. below are a few.


----------



## creed dave

That is normal, due to the kolorfusion process


----------



## nicko

Looks more like a "miss" to me than losing adherence of the finish due to inside corners and crevices on the riser.


----------



## treestorm

Pittstate23 said:


> This is not a complaint, but i would be curious if any of the other guys that have had Bill finish their bows had similar experiences as me. There are about 15 areas (mostly on seams) where the process doesn't look to have adhered to the bow, leaving white patches. If this is normal, I'm ok with it, but i would like to know if this is considered normal. I don't like that it has these spots, especially since i paid for it, but if its normal then i guess ill live with it. below are a few.
> 
> 
> My invasion riser looks the same except I have a spot right on the front with the zipper effect that I'm not real impressed with. Just got it back today. I called Bill and we will see.


----------



## Pittstate23

treestorm said:


> Pittstate23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a complaint, but i would be curious if any of the other guys that have had Bill finish their bows had similar experiences as me. There are about 15 areas (mostly on seams) where the process doesn't look to have adhered to the bow, leaving white patches. If this is normal, I'm ok with it, but i would like to know if this is considered normal. I don't like that it has these spots, especially since i paid for it, but if its normal then i guess ill live with it. below are a few.
> 
> 
> My invasion riser looks the same except I have a spot right on the front with the zipper effect that I'm not real impressed with. Just got it back today. I called Bill and we will see.
> 
> View attachment 2222923
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pattern ! I'd be less than impressed too
Click to expand...


----------



## Pittstate23

treestorm said:


> Pittstate23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a complaint, but i would be curious if any of the other guys that have had Bill finish their bows had similar experiences as me. There are about 15 areas (mostly on seams) where the process doesn't look to have adhered to the bow, leaving white patches. If this is normal, I'm ok with it, but i would like to know if this is considered normal. I don't like that it has these spots, especially since i paid for it, but if its normal then i guess ill live with it. below are a few.
> 
> 
> My invasion riser looks the same except I have a spot right on the front with the zipper effect that I'm not real impressed with. Just got it back today. I called Bill and we will see.
> 
> View attachment 2222923
> 
> 
> 
> Mines an rpm so we have very similar risers. Did yours have any of the white spots in pockets like mine did ?
Click to expand...


----------



## treestorm

Pittstate23 said:


> treestorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines an rpm so we have very similar risers. Did yours have any of the white spots in pockets like mine did ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah looks very similar to yours as far as the white spots.
Click to expand...


----------



## creed dave

I've owned 6 new obsessions , some coated by Bill and some coated by fused coatings, all had the white shadows in tight corners. Kolorfusion is not hydro dipping


----------



## Desertcj

Pittstate23 said:


> This is not a complaint, but i would be curious if any of the other guys that have had Bill finish their bows had similar experiences as me. There are about 15 areas (mostly on seams) where the process doesn't look to have adhered to the bow, leaving white patches. If this is normal, I'm ok with it, but i would like to know if this is considered normal. I don't like that it has these spots, especially since i paid for it, but if its normal then i guess ill live with it. below are a few.
> 
> View attachment 2222897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222898
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222899
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222900


Is that KUIU Verde?!


----------



## Pittstate23

Yep


----------



## Desertcj

Pittstate23 said:


> Yep


That's sweet....I'd love to see some pics when you get it back together!


----------



## Pittstate23

Desertcj said:


> That's sweet....I'd love to see some pics when you get it back together!


----------



## loveha

Those white pockets in the creases are normal. As far as that zipper goes, I would not be pleased, but looks like it would be covered up once assembled.


----------



## Desertcj

I'm as ocd as anyone I know and I was a cnc machinist for years I know about details. Your bow is sweet man...love it. The pink cams aren't for me but they do make me feel kinda funny....lol


----------



## xhammer23

Those pink cams look horrible and ruin a sweet bow.


----------



## Ryjax

Pittstate23 said:


> View attachment 2223001
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223003


That camo riser tan limb combination looks dang good. The cams threw me for a loop lol 
Very unique though


----------



## creed dave

I like the pink cams.... Different!
That's one of my favorite things about archery is customizing my bow


----------



## R1STEER

magna750 said:


> I have not had the chance to get on here in quite a while. But here is the truth! By no means did I do or do I ever do a hack job. Not going to happen...NOT EVER! Just because you don't like the finish in person does not mean it is a hack job. Everything was done properly. Was my communication erratic or slow...yes! Did it take longer than quoted ....yes! Did I do what was requested....yes! I even had you ok the color and look of it before I coated it


You forget I asked for communication through email in the instructions sent with the bow. The phone I had is old and does not accept picture mail without going on the internet which was not included in my plan. I do all of this on a laptop. The only reason I texted you was due to getting zero response from my emails. You described the finish and I took your word for it. Regardless, you cannot see how rough it is from the pics. Read the part of the text were I was concerned with bow parts fitting. The first few draws you could hear the cam and idler wheel scrapping off the grit. I also requested Fed Std Desert Tan, listed as smooth. You were calling the finish Desert Sand, a different finish option, until I expressed my concern you used the wrong powder and then, mysteriously, you started calling it Desert Tan not Sand. Show those texts, you must still have them. I guess you get easily confused with all the different options used daily. The finish on my bow was not as requested, you did not follow my written instructions, blamed me for the one delay, and coated my bow poorly. Those are the facts, I'm willing to debate this with you or anyone else all day.


----------



## R1STEER

Also, does not lay completely smooth and sandpaper are two different things.


----------



## 138104

He did say it has a sand look and feel to it.


----------



## Desertcj

"It has a sand look and feel to it"...any other questions? Lol


----------



## R1STEER

Chopayne said:


> Judging by what bill posted. The finish or quality isnt bad. R1Steer based on what he read, imagined something, and is now complaining and badmouthing someone because he got the actual item and not what he asked for. If you werent sure of the texture and it was that important to you, you should have gotten a sample if possible or drove up to NY and felt it.
> 
> Apparently the finish r1steer was complaining about cant be seen in the pictures because it was the texture of the item. The actual texture it was supposed to be.


Look up federal standard desert tan on all powder paints. That is what I requested. Let me know if it lists the surface as emery board and get back to me.


----------



## R1STEER

Desertcj said:


> "It has a sand look and feel to it"...any other questions? Lol


Light texture is one thing, this is entirely different. Any other questions?


----------



## Desertcj

R1STEER said:


> Look up federal standard desert tan on all powder paints. That is what I requested. Let me know if it lists the surface as emery board and get back to me.


He asked you if you wanted him to buy more or if you liked it?! You said you did! Sucks for you but if you didn't then you should have told him you wanted something different....


----------



## R1STEER

Bill, in the text you posted it shows you calling the finish desert sand. That is not the same as desert tan. Did you use the wrong powder and feed me bs or not?


----------



## R1STEER

Desertcj said:


> He asked you if you wanted him to buy more or if you liked it?! You said you did! Sucks for you but if you didn't then you should have told him you wanted something different....


I wanted what I asked for, Fed Std desert tan. I will take full responsibility for having a caveman's phone and trusting he was using desert tan. I should have been on top of it and I wasn't, my fault. Doesn't change the facts previously listed.


----------



## Desertcj

R1STEER said:


> Bill, in the text you posted it shows you calling the finish desert sand. That is not the same as desert tan. Did you use the wrong powder and feed me bs or not?


Looks like you agreed to desert sand to me....exactly like he asked you if you liked.


----------



## R1STEER

Desertcj said:


> Looks like you agreed to desert sand to me....exactly like he asked you if you liked.


I admit I initially missed Bill calling it desert sand. My fault. Now, does any fault lay with Bill for using the wrong color or is he beyond reproach and I should have expected him to potentially use the wrong powder? Understand, I realized this late during texts. My fault. I expressed my concern about it before the bow was coated. He responded that it was the right one and my bow would be finished that afternoon. So, I tried to correct my mistake of not noticing the discrepancy. I realize this is my fault for not noticing this sooner. But, it was noticed and I requested the Desert Tan be used. Bill has those texts, maybe he'll post them. They clearly show my concern with the use of sand instead of tan. These texts came after the text Bill posted.


----------



## Desertcj

I feel for you man. I think there's enough on here for people to consider before going this route.


----------



## R1STEER

Last rant on this subject and I'll pay Bill and let each ATer decide on their own whether to deal with this guy. The bow was not coated properly nor was the color I requested used. Did I make mistakes in this process? Of course, many of them. Doesn't change the fact that timetables were unkept, messages were ignored and the bow was given a rush job. Areas where the grip and roller guard cover were not coated fully or evenly. The section of the limb contacting the riser wore immediately. The cam and idler had to wear through the grit to stop making noise after I expressed my concerns with parts fitting. The Desert Tan from all powder paints I requested was not used. My request for email correspondence, for the reason I posted, was ignored. Bill answered my rude texts promptly and ignored the polite ones, so don't tell me messages are being overlooked due to sheer number. If that were the case, my rude texts would have been overlooked, none were. Just the polite ones. I was not given an invoice until making comments and Bill hasn't been on this thread in months until the comments were posted. Coincidence or not, you decide. That is all but remember, I'm not the only one with complaints, read the thread and decide.


----------



## magna750

Pittstate23 said:


> This is not a complaint, but i would be curious if any of the other guys that have had Bill finish their bows had similar experiences as me. There are about 15 areas (mostly on seams) where the process doesn't look to have adhered to the bow, leaving white patches. If this is normal, I'm ok with it, but i would like to know if this is considered normal. I don't like that it has these spots, especially since i paid for it, but if its normal then i guess ill live with it. below are a few.
> 
> View attachment 2222897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222898
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222899
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222900


It is normal to have some small areas like that, we do our best to keep them to a minimum and it's usually only in areas that are covered. Every riser will always have those areas.....most of them are covered with the grip or decal


----------



## magna750

treestorm said:


> Pittstate23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a complaint, but i would be curious if any of the other guys that have had Bill finish their bows had similar experiences as me. There are about 15 areas (mostly on seams) where the process doesn't look to have adhered to the bow, leaving white patches. If this is normal, I'm ok with it, but i would like to know if this is considered normal. I don't like that it has these spots, especially since i paid for it, but if its normal then i guess ill live with it. below are a few.
> 
> 
> My invasion riser looks the same except I have a spot right on the front with the zipper effect that I'm not real impressed with. Just got it back today. I called Bill and we will see.
> 
> I didn't even see that and would like to re do that! Let me know when you want it done through email and I will get it taken care of. I'm sorry!
> View attachment 2222923
Click to expand...


----------



## magna750

R1STEER said:


> Last rant on this subject and I'll pay Bill and let each ATer decide on their own whether to deal with this guy. The bow was not coated properly nor was the color I requested used. Did I make mistakes in this process? Of course, many of them. Doesn't change the fact that timetables were unkept, messages were ignored and the bow was given a rush job. Areas where the grip and roller guard cover were not coated fully or evenly. The section of the limb contacting the riser wore immediately. The cam and idler had to wear through the grit to stop making noise after I expressed my concerns with parts fitting. The Desert Tan from all powder paints I requested was not used. My request for email correspondence, for the reason I posted, was ignored. Bill answered my rude texts promptly and ignored the polite ones, so don't tell me messages are being overlooked due to sheer number. If that were the case, my rude texts would have been overlooked, none were. Just the polite ones. I was not given an invoice until making comments and Bill hasn't been on this thread in months until the comments were posted. Coincidence or not, you decide. That is all but remember, I'm not the only one with complaints, read the thread and decide.



I really do not have any interest in arguing with you or anyone for that matter. Sunday, I sent invoices to 26 people that I just didn't have a chance to bill for until then. Heck, i still have 16 more to finish up. I'm not interested in payment from you and will take care of it with the new owner. I did not believe it would cause a problem with fitment but did not have the other parts to verify. Unfortunately, I could have 10 of the exact same bows and have 10 different clearance allowances.....just the way it is! 
In all honesty Its not that I ignored the "nice" texts, just happens that when you texted it was at the top when I saw them.
I'm sorry your experience was not what it should have been and not what we were known for. We are working very hard to get back to what all of you expect and deserve. That said, i have never done a hack job on anything that I do. Has communication been lacking....absolutely. Have we missed dates...absolutely. Have we been overwhelmed.....absolutely!

That being said, we have shifted to a dealer network to try to make communication and coordination better. We are still doing bows for the average consumer and do not plan to change that. In addition to the oem work we are refinishing between 8 to 10 consumer bows every week. Will we ever get back down to a two week turn around.....maybe but at this time, I can't promise that!


----------



## R1STEER

magna750 said:


> I really do not have any interest in arguing with you or anyone for that matter. Sunday, I sent invoices to 26 people that I just didn't have a chance to bill for until then. Heck, i still have 16 more to finish up. I'm not interested in payment from you and will take care of it with the new owner. I did not believe it would cause a problem with fitment but did not have the other parts to verify. Unfortunately, I could have 10 of the exact same bows and have 10 different clearance allowances.....just the way it is!
> In all honesty Its not that I ignored the "nice" texts, just happens that when you texted it was at the top when I saw them.
> I'm sorry your experience was not what it should have been and not what we were known for. We are working very hard to get back to what all of you expect and deserve. That said, i have never done a hack job on anything that I do. Has communication been lacking....absolutely. Have we missed dates...absolutely. Have we been overwhelmed.....absolutely!
> 
> That being said, we have shifted to a dealer network to try to make communication and coordination better. We are still doing bows for the average consumer and do not plan to change that. In addition to the oem work we are refinishing between 8 to 10 consumer bows every week. Will we ever get back down to a two week turn around.....maybe but at this time, I can't promise that!


I appreciate your response and I am truly done with this thread. I will admit I have been beyond irate over the bow. Maybe I expected too much, I don't know. I was truly disappointed with the work performed and the lack of concern on your end, real or perceived. I have seen pics of your work and was expecting something different. I read all my posts again and I do apologize for the venomous nature of some of them. Both sides could have handled this differently, I'm sure we can agree on that. And thanks for taking care of poetic(the guy who bought the bow.) I hope it all turns out well for him.


----------



## magna750

R1STEER said:


> I appreciate your response and I am truly done with this thread. I will admit I have been beyond irate over the bow. Maybe I expected too much, I don't know. I was truly disappointed with the work performed and the lack of concern on your end, real or perceived. I have seen pics of your work and was expecting something different. I read all my posts again and I do apologize for the venomous nature of some of them. Both sides could have handled this differently, I'm sure we can agree on that. And thanks for taking care of poetic(the guy who bought the bow.) I hope it all turns out well for him.


Thank you! Again, I'm sorry!


----------



## soybean81

Bill,

can you or anyone else, provide some info on how the dealer process will work and who all of the current dealers are? I checked the website and couldnt find anything about it. if this is already posted somewhere else, I apologize in advance.

Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

soybean81 said:


> Bill,
> 
> can you or anyone else, provide some info on how the dealer process will work and who all of the current dealers are? I checked the website and couldnt find anything about it. if this is already posted somewhere else, I apologize in advance.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not Bill but I'll try my best to explain. So far he has a few "dealers" set up to do all the leg work for the consumer. Myself, Breathn, and another guy that the name escapes me are the guys who are working with Ultimate Finishers Inc. 

Basically you contact us with your inquiries and rather than Ultimate Finishers having to respond to 100's of inquiries from 100's of different people they now deal with 3 dealers with a dedicated email for the inquiries and updates. It will streamline communication and make it easier for you the consumer to get the information you need and want. 

I know they, Ultimate Finishers require the bows be fully disassembled prior to sending anything in. So the bow would be sent to a dealer of your choice for disassembly, coating work, assembly, and anything else you might desire. Contrary to what people said before that they're now going to have to pay extra shipping costs and what not by having to use a middleman, that's not true. We've been working out details and have figured out how to keep costs the same but make the communication much better as well as keeping the turn around time reasonable. Now with them only having to respond to a few dealers and not endless calls, texts, emails, etc from tons of different people we are able to get daily updates and keep the consumer informed and not hanging out to dry wondering what the hell is going on. 

The past few items that I've sent for custom coating work were turned around in approximately 4-5 weeks (coating work only).....IMO that's a very reasonable amount of time considering the time and work involved in stripping a riser to the raw substrate, powdercoating, and then finally Kolorfusing it. 

I hope this helps answer your questions and if you have any other questions or concerns please feel free to contact myself or Breathn and we will do our best to help you guys.


----------



## soybean81

Thank you. Bill has done 2 for me and the work had been nothing short of awesome. I hate to see some guys frustrated with him but it is what it is i guess. They got real popular real fast and workload was through the roof I assume. I need another riser done here before too long so I wanted to see what the new process was. Thanks for the info 219er.


----------



## Whaack

Tony219er said:


> I'm not Bill but I'll try my best to explain. So far he has a few "dealers" set up to do all the leg work for the consumer. Myself, Breathn, and another guy that the name escapes me are the guys who are working with Ultimate Finishers Inc.
> 
> Basically you contact us with your inquiries and rather than Ultimate Finishers having to respond to 100's of inquiries from 100's of different people they now deal with 3 dealers with a dedicated email for the inquiries and updates. It will streamline communication and make it easier for you the consumer to get the information you need and want.
> 
> I know they, Ultimate Finishers require the bows be fully disassembled prior to sending anything in. So the bow would be sent to a dealer of your choice for disassembly, coating work, assembly, and anything else you might desire. Contrary to what people said before that they're now going to have to pay extra shipping costs and what not by having to use a middleman, that's not true. We've been working out details and have figured out how to keep costs the same but make the communication much better as well as keeping the turn around time reasonable. Now with them only having to respond to a few dealers and not endless calls, texts, emails, etc from tons of different people we are able to get daily updates and keep the consumer informed and not hanging out to dry wondering what the hell is going on.
> 
> The past few items that I've sent for custom coating work were turned around in approximately 4-5 weeks (coating work only).....IMO that's a very reasonable amount of time considering the time and work involved in stripping a riser to the raw substrate, powdercoating, and then finally Kolorfusing it.
> 
> I hope this helps answer your questions and if you have any other questions or concerns please feel free to contact myself or Breathn and we will do our best to help you guys.



This is good news.


----------



## Mathews523

Goin on four months and for all I know my equipment is still taped up in the box collecting dust in the corner. I can't get a response from anyone. [emoji35]


----------



## Highwaygun

Mathews523 said:


> Goin on four months and for all I know my equipment is still taped up in the box collecting dust in the corner. I can't get a response from anyone. [emoji35]


Man I hate to here that. It is a shame. Maybe try contacting tony219er with you info and see if he can help or contact one of the moderators on here I don't see why they can't take care of this kinda of stuff just like any other transactions on here. He took forever with my limbs and riser also but I was a little before the big rush. Communication wasn't good at all but still got some responses occasionally. Hope this helps.


----------



## Huntinsker

Tony219er said:


> I'm not Bill but I'll try my best to explain. So far he has a few "dealers" set up to do all the leg work for the consumer. Myself, Breathn, and another guy that the name escapes me are the guys who are working with Ultimate Finishers Inc.
> 
> Basically you contact us with your inquiries and rather than Ultimate Finishers having to respond to 100's of inquiries from 100's of different people they now deal with 3 dealers with a dedicated email for the inquiries and updates. It will streamline communication and make it easier for you the consumer to get the information you need and want.
> 
> I know they, Ultimate Finishers require the bows be fully disassembled prior to sending anything in. So the bow would be sent to a dealer of your choice for disassembly, coating work, assembly, and anything else you might desire. Contrary to what people said before that they're now going to have to pay extra shipping costs and what not by having to use a middleman, that's not true. We've been working out details and have figured out how to keep costs the same but make the communication much better as well as keeping the turn around time reasonable. Now with them only having to respond to a few dealers and not endless calls, texts, emails, etc from tons of different people we are able to get daily updates and keep the consumer informed and not hanging out to dry wondering what the hell is going on.
> 
> The past few items that I've sent for custom coating work were turned around in approximately 4-5 weeks (coating work only).....IMO that's a very reasonable amount of time considering the time and work involved in stripping a riser to the raw substrate, powdercoating, and then finally Kolorfusing it.
> 
> I hope this helps answer your questions and if you have any other questions or concerns please feel free to contact myself or Breathn and we will do our best to help you guys.


I really don't see this being that big of a help for Bill and Ultimate Finishers. There is very little difference in receiving 100 emails from 100 different people vs. receiving 3 emails from 3 people containing 33 questions and inquiries in each email. You still have to be able to locate those items for each person and find out where they are in the process in order to answer each of those questions. The only thing I see this doing is getting a "human shield" between UF and the customer. Someone who can take those angry calls instead of Bill and his staff. 

I hope that's not the case but if Bill and the gang can't answer any questions to basically any customers, why would they be able to all of a sudden answer all those hundreds of questions to a couple dealers?


----------



## antlers21

I went on there website and sent a email but never got a reply and that was 3 weeks ago so I figured they were too busy and didn't want the work. Now looking into other options I guess


----------



## jrb CO

No dog in this fight anymore. Thanks to those on the site that helped me get my stuff back after 7 months, unfinished. I was just happy to get it all back. 

Good luck to those of you that travel down this road. It is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## msqueen3999

Can someone from Ultimate please contact me and let me know where my bow is? I shipped it in October and haven't received a reply since Dec 4. I would really like to get this bow back finished or unfinished.


----------



## Highwaygun

msqueen3999 said:


> Can someone from Ultimate please contact me and let me know where my bow is? I shipped it in October and haven't received a reply since Dec 4. I would really like to get this bow back finished or unfinished.


Why can't the moderators step in on this stuff. He is and has Cleary solicited business though AT. There is no reason why he has had someone's bow since October and hasn't responded to them since December. It is The end of May. My god! Step in and help these fellas out.


----------



## Mathews523

Highwaygun said:


> Why can't the moderators step in on this stuff. He is and has Cleary solicited business though AT. There is no reason why he has had someone's bow since October and hasn't responded to them since December. It is The end of May. My god! Step in and help these fellas out.


Amen to that!


----------



## Highwaygun

Mathews523 said:


> Amen to that!


I know ***! Step in on this. It has got outta control. To anyone that is waiting on anything from them for that long you need to be blowing up the mods. Like everyone of them. Yes it's not a ad in the classified but this thread should be in the classifieds. He has stated prices, colors available, shipping and payment instructions. These matters need yalls help immediately!


----------



## eliminator2

msqueen3999 said:


> Can someone from Ultimate please contact me and let me know where my bow is? I shipped it in October and haven't received a reply since Dec 4. I would really like to get this bow back finished or unfinished.


Do you have any prove you sent it? Tracking info, emails, etc? No disrespect intended just asking?


----------



## msqueen3999










[email protected] 

To 
Lee Saxon 



Dec 22, 2014 



Hi Lee,

I am sorry for not getting back to you sooner. Things have been crazy trying to help the manufacturers get ready for the ATA. We just have to finish up the neon green. I will get some pics to you ASAP

Bill Hargarther 

Custom Powder Coat & Image Tattoo's

Ultimatefinishersinc.com
235 Murray Street
Newark, N.Y. 14513
315-576-3696

 Show original message 



[email protected] 

To 
Lee Saxon 




Bill Hargarther 

Custom Powder Coat & Image Tattoo's

Ultimatefinishersinc.com
235 Murray Street
Newark, N.Y. 14513
315-576-3696

 Show original message 
[email protected] 

To 
Lee Saxon 




Jan 12 




I know the pic looks blue but it is purple. I just can't capture it 
Bill Hargarther 

Custom Powder Coat & Image Tattoo's

Ultimatefinishersinc.com
235 Murray Street
Newark, N.Y. 14513
315-576-3696

 Show original message 

Sorry I was mistaken last reply was Jan 12. With a pic!!!!!


----------



## eliminator2

msqueen3999 said:


> 
> View attachment 2234379
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> To
> Lee Saxon
> 
> 
> 
> Dec 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee,
> 
> I am sorry for not getting back to you sooner. Things have been crazy trying to help the manufacturers get ready for the ATA. We just have to finish up the neon green. I will get some pics to you ASAP
> 
> Bill Hargarther
> 
> Custom Powder Coat & Image Tattoo's
> 
> Ultimatefinishersinc.com
> 235 Murray Street
> Newark, N.Y. 14513
> 315-576-3696
> 
>  Show original message
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> To
> Lee Saxon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hargarther
> 
> Custom Powder Coat & Image Tattoo's
> 
> Ultimatefinishersinc.com
> 235 Murray Street
> Newark, N.Y. 14513
> 315-576-3696
> 
>  Show original message
> [email protected]
> 
> To
> Lee Saxon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pic looks blue but it is purple. I just can't capture it
> Bill Hargarther
> 
> Custom Powder Coat & Image Tattoo's
> 
> Ultimatefinishersinc.com
> 235 Murray Street
> Newark, N.Y. 14513
> 315-576-3696
> 
>  Show original message
> 
> Sorry I was mistaken last reply was Jan 12. With a pic!!!!!


So you have a pic from dec or jan and no bow? Not cool..
I would contact a mod or maybe tony219er or Breathn for some help ASAP! Or maybe somebody close to ultimate finishers would be willing to knock on there door.


----------



## mdewitt71

creed dave said:


> That is normal, due to the kolorfusion process


I would not call it normal.....
I have yet to see a Xpedition bow or a newer Elite bow that has any of these white spots in the corners.


----------



## OCHO505

Man it is crazy reading this thread and how all this is going on. Sponsors still defend the situation and basically won't acknowledge anything about guys not having their bows gone for half a year... I also wonder why sponsorship is still allowed when this is happening???

If any individual did this they would of been delt with long ago and likely banned. 

The dealer thing may work since the Tony seams to be the only one with consistant communication? 

Its sad and sucks! Cool element to add to the bow no doubt, but a price some may not willing to pay after the fact.


----------



## Bwana

This whole deal is insane, as a site sponsor Ultimate should be held to their word...instead ripping members off at their leisure.

I'd be driving to New York and getting my bow in person, along with a long rant of insults to the owner.


----------



## msqueen3999

Thanks guys, any help I could get at this point in time would be appreciated. I am a female archer that loves the sport. I was forced to buy a new bow at the beginning of 3-D season just to be able to shoot this year. Sure do miss my Bowtech!!!!


----------



## Bwana

msqueen3999 said:


> Thanks guys, any help I could get at this point in time would be appreciated. I am a female archer that loves the sport. *I was forced to buy a new bow at the beginning of 3-D season just to be able to shoot this year. Sure do miss my Bowtech!!!!*


Terrible, absolutely terrible


----------



## bowtechnow

msqueen3999 said:


> Thanks guys, any help I could get at this point in time would be appreciated. I am a female archer that loves the sport. I was forced to buy a new bow at the beginning of 3-D season just to be able to shoot this year. Sure do miss my Bowtech!!!!


Wow. Not good.


----------



## nicko

Clearly this situation is not getting any better. It's a shame for those who are still waiting months later. I hope somebody at UF gets their act together for the sake of those who can't even get a response.


----------



## nicko

jrb CO said:


> No dog in this fight anymore. Thanks to those on the site that helped me get my stuff back after 7 months, unfinished. I was just happy to get it all back.
> 
> Good luck to those of you that travel down this road. It is not for the faint of heart.


Good to hear you finally got your stuff back. 7 months later and *still* unfinished. WOW!!!


----------



## Tony219er

msqueen3999 said:


> Thanks guys, any help I could get at this point in time would be appreciated. I am a female archer that loves the sport. I was forced to buy a new bow at the beginning of 3-D season just to be able to shoot this year. Sure do miss my Bowtech!!!!


I received your PM and sent Bill a message. I should be speaking with him later today and will make sure I remember you. 

My message as follows;

Hey Bill I received this message from a guy this morning. I wanted to see if you could help him......

"Can you please help me retrieve my Bowtech Heartbreaker from Ultimate Finishers? I send it back in Oct to have it dipped purple and green I have not received a response from them since Jan. I posted about it and was told you may can help."
Lee Saxon
662-719-7297

I hope you get squared away ASAP!


----------



## enkriss

Wow... not good!

Since Oct?????? That's absolutely ridiculous! No excuse for that....

Just...wow...smh...


----------



## msqueen3999

UPDATE;
Someone from here has spoken w Bill he said the green on the limbs is not working like he thought it should. If that is the problem and holding up shipping my bow I would like to have it solid purple including the limbs. I still can not reach him to relay this message. Therefore, if anyone speaks to Bill please let him know. Thanks


----------



## Huntinsker

msqueen3999 said:


> UPDATE;
> Someone from here has spoken w Bill he said the green on the limbs is not working like he thought it should. If that is the problem and holding up shipping my bow I would like to have it solid purple including the limbs. I still can not reach him to relay this message. Therefore, if anyone speaks to Bill please let him know. Thanks


Have Tony219 tell him that. Tony is acting as one of their "dealers" and apparently communicates with Bill semi-regularly.


----------



## Highwaygun

Tony219er said:


> I received your PM and sent Bill a message. I should be speaking with him later today and will make sure I remember you.
> 
> My message as follows;
> 
> Hey Bill I received this message from a guy this morning. I wanted to see if you could help him......
> 
> "Can you please help me retrieve my Bowtech Heartbreaker from Ultimate Finishers? I send it back in Oct to have it dipped purple and green I have not received a response from them since Jan. I posted about it and was told you may can help."
> Lee Saxon
> 662-719-7297
> 
> I hope you get squared away ASAP!


Well have you heard back from them yet? I would love to here what kinda excuses they have for that situation.


----------



## Mathews523

Initially, I hoped to have my bow back by the end of March. Now I'm beginning to worry I won't see it before bow season. My wife and I have already missed several 3d shoots because we don't have anything to shoot [emoji107]. Depressing really. If I don't start trying to get them back now, I prolly won't see em by bowseason, but I'd really like them to be refinished. I was a child the last time I went this long without a bow. Smh.


----------



## nicko

I've never used UF and have no experience with them aside from them not answering a message from me. But speaking as a sole proprietor small business owner, these stories are driving me insane. I can't for the life of me see myself ever hanging one of my customers out to dry like this and twisting in the wind. 

Seeing how many of you have been waiting for months upon months for your bows, and some saying you might start the bow season without your only bow (which is not unrealistic based on what UF customers have said here), I will make this offer:

I have three bows and can only shoot one at a time. I have a fully rigged 2011 Elite Pulse, 59+ lb max with 28" DL, QAD HDX rest, Spot Hogg Hogg It sight, and Stokerized stab. If anybody is getting close to the start of their season (1 month out) and still has not received their only bow back from UF, I will loan the Pulse fully rigged and tuned to help get you through your season. I hope it doesn't come to this for anybody but if I can help keep one dedicated hunter in the field, the offer stands. If anybody needs it, they can PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I've never used UF and have no experience with them aside from them not answering a message from me. But speaking as a sole proprietor small business owner, these stories are driving me insane. I can't for the life of me see myself ever hanging one of my customers out to dry like this and twisting in the wind.
> 
> Seeing how many of you have been waiting for months upon months for your bows, and some saying you might start the bow season without your only bow (which is not unrealistic based on what UF customers have said here), I will make this offer:
> 
> I have three bows and can only shoot one at a time. I have a fully rigged 2011 Elite Pulse, 59+ lb max with 28" DL, QAD HDX rest, Spot Hogg Hogg It sight, and Stokerized stab. If anybody is getting close to the start of their season (1 month out) and still has not received their only bow back from UF, I will loan the Pulse fully rigged and tuned to help get you through your season. I hope it doesn't come to this for anybody but if I can help keep one dedicated hunter in the field, the offer stands. If anybody needs it, they can PM me and we can work out the details.


Can I borrow the Predator GT500?:wink:

Very nice offer, Nick!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Can I borrow the Predator GT500?:wink:
> 
> Very nice offer, Nick!


Which one?  I'll have two when the parts for the 2nd one come back from retrieverfishin. Can't wait.


----------



## Bwana

nicko said:


> I've never used UF and have no experience with them aside from them not answering a message from me. But speaking as a sole proprietor small business owner, these stories are driving me insane. I can't for the life of me see myself ever hanging one of my customers out to dry like this and twisting in the wind.
> 
> Seeing how many of you have been waiting for months upon months for your bows, and some saying you might start the bow season without your only bow (which is not unrealistic based on what UF customers have said here), I will make this offer:
> 
> I have three bows and can only shoot one at a time. I have a fully rigged 2011 Elite Pulse, 59+ lb max with 28" DL, QAD HDX rest, Spot Hogg Hogg It sight, and Stokerized stab. If anybody is getting close to the start of their season (1 month out) and still has not received their only bow back from UF, I will loan the Pulse fully rigged and tuned to help get you through your season. I hope it doesn't come to this for anybody but if I can help keep one dedicated hunter in the field, the offer stands. If anybody needs it, they can PM me and we can work out the details.


That is a very kind and generous offer, only on AT could your find that kind of thoughtfulness and class...props to you Sir :thumbs_up

UF should be ashamed of themselves :thumbs_do for this kind of unscrupulous business practice, I've been a long time business owner....and my success has come from not treating people/customers like this.


----------



## Mathews523

nicko said:


> I've never used UF and have no experience with them aside from them not answering a message from me. But speaking as a sole proprietor small business owner, these stories are driving me insane. I can't for the life of me see myself ever hanging one of my customers out to dry like this and twisting in the wind.
> 
> Seeing how many of you have been waiting for months upon months for your bows, and some saying you might start the bow season without your only bow (which is not unrealistic based on what UF customers have said here), I will make this offer:
> 
> I have three bows and can only shoot one at a time. I have a fully rigged 2011 Elite Pulse, 59+ lb max with 28" DL, QAD HDX rest, Spot Hogg Hogg It sight, and Stokerized stab. If anybody is getting close to the start of their season (1 month out) and still has not received their only bow back from UF, I will loan the Pulse fully rigged and tuned to help get you through your season. I hope it doesn't come to this for anybody but if I can help keep one dedicated hunter in the field, the offer stands. If anybody needs it, they can PM me and we can work out the details.


That is a very generous offer. It's nice to see that there are still stand up guys like you in the world. That said, I don't think I could ever borrow someone else's equipment. If you ever need anything, let me know and I'll do what I can to help you out. Thanks.


----------



## JHENS87

Ok Guys.

I need everyone that has been waiting for 3+ months to pm me with names, phone numbers, bow makes, models, patterns, etc. We are going to try to get it all figured out.


----------



## nicko

JHENS87 said:


> Ok Guys.
> 
> I need everyone that has been waiting for 3+ months to pm me with names, phone numbers, bow makes, models, patterns, etc. We are going to try to get it all figured out.


Now we're talkin!!


----------



## nhns4

Ultimate FAILURE


----------



## AR&BOW

JHENS87 said:


> Ok Guys.
> 
> I need everyone that has been waiting for 3+ months to pm me with names, phone numbers, bow makes, models, patterns, etc. We are going to try to get it all figured out.


Thats great. Now in the mean time there is way more than enough evidence for you mods to pull his sponsorship and shut down his account. We don't need scum sponsors that scam people. It is a detriment to AT and further diminishes AT's already tumbling reputation.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Will he not just send back their bows unfinished? No way I would pay the guy to do anything for me if he took as long as many of you are stating.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Since Nick started with his generous offer and is a good customer of mine I will make this offer....

Anyone who has had their bow sent out for decorating and receives it back in an unsatisfactory condition I will help to get it wrapped up for you at cost. And I guarantee it will not take 6 months for it to get done and will respond to your calls and messages within 24 hours....unless you leave me one on the Elite forum. (nick will understand) lol...


----------



## Mathews523

JHENS87 said:


> Ok Guys.
> 
> I need everyone that has been waiting for 3+ months to pm me with names, phone numbers, bow makes, models, patterns, etc. We are going to try to get it all figured out.


Pm sent. Thank you.


----------



## msqueen3999

UPDATE:
I received a text from Ultimate this morning. I appreciate the help getting in touch with him, and all the offers to help. Thanks Guys.


----------



## JHENS87

And I wanted to add, that in the future if theres ever anything like this going on. PLEASE send a mod/admin a PM letting us know. With as many threads that are on here everyday, theres quite a few that don't get looked at. I wish I had seen this one alot sooner so this could all be sorted out


----------



## shamlin

Two years ago I started a thread to try and put pressure on UF to get back with me as they had my wife's bow for over 5 months with little to no communications. Like others, we ended up having to buy her another bow so she could shoot in our fall league. When I came on here trying to get his attention, it was unbelievable the amount of backlash that "I" received from others; especially Tony219er. I ended up being the bad guy, which just flipped me out! After a ton of posts, Bill finally got on here to defend himself and.......poof.........his word is golden and I ended up being the jacka**!! So when I seen his thread started to market his business I knew it was only a matter of time before others experienced what I had. The guy does great work, no doubt, but his lack of business skills is very evident. Karma is a bit**!!


----------



## hunterhewi

mdewitt71 said:


> I would not call it normal.....
> I have yet to see a Xpedition bow or a newer Elite bow that has any of these white spots in the corners.


Just bought a new elite and it is white in the cornrs and has white in the riser cut outs


----------



## nicko

I think part of the problem UF is having besides taking on too much work is that Bill is being contacted by customers in multiple ways: phone, e-mail, and text. That's too many things and ways of being contacted to keep track of everything. For my work, somebody will occasionally ask me for my cell number but I almost always decline to give it and tell them to just call my office number as that is the best way to reach me. Limiting my contacts with customers to my office line and e-mail helps me keep track of things. I know we live in a cell phone world but if you already have an office landline phone, adding your cell to ways you can be contacted can sometimes just muddy the waters.


----------



## retrieverfishin

hunterhewi said:


> Just bought a new elite and it is white in the cornrs and has white in the riser cut outs


Yeah, the white in the corners of some pockets and deep draw areas is normal....


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes i know mike. I was referring to dewitts post bout never seeing one. It do t bother me at all i know how the process is done and why they are there


----------



## Bwana

nicko said:


> I think part of the problem UF is having besides taking on too much work is that Bill is being contacted by customers in multiple ways: phone, e-mail, and text. That's too many things and ways of being contacted to keep track of everything. For my work, somebody will occasionally ask me for my cell number but I almost always decline to give it and tell them to just call my office number as that is the best way to reach me. Limiting my contacts with customers to my office line and e-mail helps me keep track of things. I know we live in a cell phone world but if you already have an office landline phone, adding your cell to ways you can be contacted can sometimes just muddy the waters.


This is certainly more than a communication problem, it's abuse of customers trust. Bill can't be the only employee at UF, he needs to learn time management...and go to business 101 classes :wink:

When I started my first business (34 employees), my father told me _"you run your business, or it will run you"_.


----------



## enkriss

It is called taking on more work than you can handle.

He has contracts with bow manufactures. So I am sure those are his priority and the people sending their bows in to be coated fall by the way side. 

He should of stopped taking work from individuals and concentrated on manufatures instead of just blowing them off.

This is not just a communication issue.


----------



## eliminator2

JHENS87 said:


> Ok Guys.
> 
> I need everyone that has been waiting for 3+ months to pm me with names, phone numbers, bow makes, models, patterns, etc. We are going to try to get it all figured out.


It just got real up in here!!


----------



## Highwaygun

The funny things is Bill has been on AT this week and I am sure he has read all the people posting about their bows being MIA. Yet not a single response. I actually feel really lucky to have got mine back. I sent it mid Dec i believe and received it back in mid Feb I think with a 2 to 3 week quote. Our communication wasn't terrible but it also wasn't good at all. I got quick a response back when I started posting negative feedback on this thread but at the time all that was on here was praises and positive words. Don't get me wrong my bow came back looking awesome and If I remember Correctly he only charged me 75 bucks for limbs, pockets and riser. I just can't believe it has went this far! Borderline criminal. I think all the well know super tuners and customizes need to think about who they are dealing with here. No use burning yalls SOLID reps over someone like this. I wouldnt want to put my name on the line for this fella with his track record. I sure he might be a cool dude. Hell we talked on the phone he was super polite and applogectic. But that does change the facts that you can't treat people the way he has been treating them.


----------



## Tony219er

msqueen3999 said:


> UPDATE;
> Someone from here has spoken w Bill he said the green on the limbs is not working like he thought it should. If that is the problem and holding up shipping my bow I would like to have it solid purple including the limbs. I still can not reach him to relay this message. Therefore, if anyone speaks to Bill please let him know. Thanks


I spoke with him this morning and told him to please get a hold of you ASAP to get you taken care of. He said that he was going to do so right away. Hopefully you guys spoke and figured out a resolution. 


Highwaygun said:


> Well have you heard back from them yet? I would love to here what kinda excuses they have for that situation.


Sure did. No excuses for the lack of communication and excessive turn around times. I hate to see this going on as much as the next guy but I can't do anything about it other than offering to help anyway I can.


----------



## msqueen3999

Still waiting on that phone call tonight.......


----------



## Tony219er

shamlin said:


> Two years ago I started a thread to try and put pressure on UF to get back with me as they had my wife's bow for over 5 months with little to no communications. Like others, we ended up having to buy her another bow so she could shoot in our fall league. *When I came on here trying to get his attention, it was unbelievable the amount of backlash that "I" received from others; especially Tony219er.* I ended up being the bad guy, which just flipped me out! After a ton of posts, Bill finally got on here to defend himself and.......poof.........his word is golden and I ended up being the jacka**!! So when I seen his thread started to market his business I knew it was only a matter of time before others experienced what I had. The guy does great work, no doubt, but his lack of business skills is very evident. Karma is a bit**!!


I'm sorry that you feel that way but I can assure you it was not my intention to give you any flack or backlash. Anyone that knows me knows that all I want to do is help people out in anyway possible. I first used Ultimate Finisher's back in the winter/spring of 2013 which is around the time you had issues.....at that time every bow he did for me was turned around within 2-4 weeks and the work was absolutely flawless. Now I'm a very anal person and for me to not be able to find any flaws is impressive.....and that's most likely the reason I backed them up and praised their work.

With that said I spoke with JHENS last night and told him to get a list of names, numbers, bow makes and models, etc and I would do my best to help rectify this situation.


----------



## eliminator2

msqueen3999 said:


> Still waiting on that phone call tonight.......


Any word?


----------



## msqueen3999

eliminator2 said:


> Any word?


None


----------



## eliminator2

msqueen3999 said:


> None


This is what I would do.. 

http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city


----------



## enkriss

eliminator2 said:


> This is what I would do..
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city


Yep... That is a good start.


----------



## eliminator2

enkriss said:


> Yep... That is a good start.


Enkriss, I've have $10 to start a fund for someone's gas and time to pay them a visit. Are you up to a match? Now to be clear I'm saying talk to them like civilized adults..not go all mafia on them.


----------



## msqueen3999

I just spoke w Bill he said he has had trouble with the limbs. We have decided he is going to do the limbs in black today. I should hear from him tonight or Monday at the latest. I will keep posting updates.


----------



## nicko

enkriss said:


> Yep... That is a good start.


And any other type of website that allows for consumer reviews like Angie's List, Merchant Circle, Yelp, etc. He has no Google reviews yet either. I'm not telling anybody to go slam him but honest feedback is warranted and sharing your experiences (good or bad) will help others decide if they want to use. If you had a good experience, you can post a review of that as well. There is plenty of feedback here on AT regarding UF but little to none when you look elsewhere. 

I had a local company do a crap job paving my driveway and when I tried contacting them 1 month after the install, they wouldn't answer their phone or return any of my messages. I posted a lambasting review of them on a local Merchant Circle site and they saw it and it ferreted them out of their hole. Some people/businesses just don't care but when they see you post up uncomplimentary things about their service on-line where it will never go away, it gets their attention.


----------



## victoryman55

shamlin said:


> Two years ago I started a thread to try and put pressure on UF to get back with me as they had my wife's bow for over 5 months with little to no communications. Like others, we ended up having to buy her another bow so she could shoot in our fall league. When I came on here trying to get his attention, it was unbelievable the amount of backlash that "I" received from others; especially Tony219er. I ended up being the bad guy, which just flipped me out! After a ton of posts, Bill finally got on here to defend himself and.......poof.........his word is golden and I ended up being the jacka**!! So when I seen his thread started to market his business I knew it was only a matter of time before others experienced what I had. The guy does great work, no doubt, but his lack of business skills is very evident. Karma is a bit**!!




Hopefully this post it is seen by a few before it gets pulled. I just can't keep myself from clicking on this thread. I will warn you all to be very careful how much you rag on Bill and the manner in which you do it in here. It got my account literally demolished. I have been infracted in the past and 100% admit I often walked a thin line on AT. I won't get into my story with UF as it is the same as everyone elses. I did put him down quite a bit in here but never made it personal. I will admit I did make a joke about the dealers he deals with getting faster turn around times, but I just thought it was more for some good laughs than anything. Anyway, anyone that frequented this thread knows Bill disappeared from it for a long time. Well he recently came back into this thread. Most of my posts were older and had been here a while. Well low and behold the next day after he shows up my account is banned. Not just banned but completely gone. Every post i had ever written on here was deleted (NOT JUST THIS THREAD BUT ANYWHERE ON AT. Is like the account never existed). I am sorry but that is a little ridiculous. Hell thenprince was caught blatently defrauding members on here and you can still see his posts. I am to the point of not really caring. Not sure how the mods can let this sponsor ,paid or not, continue on here. Ban me, fine whatever but return the favor. I will only use this when the day comes to buy another bow. This was mainly written as a fair warning to some of you. I want you to know that Bill is in bed big time with one of the mods on here and that person won't hesitate to drop the royal hammer on you. Tread carefully and have fun ATing on as I am done for quite a while other than browsing as a guest. Please make note of this post number and notice if it disappears completely .


----------



## enkriss

eliminator2 said:


> Enkriss, I've have $10 to start a fund for someone's gas and time to pay them a visit. Are you up to a match? Now to be clear I'm saying talk to them like civilized adults..not go all mafia on them.


He is only about 4 hours from me....


----------



## Whaack

I have no dog in this fight but I do have some words of advice for Bill and UF. Simple, clear, and consistintant communication will get you a LONG way and give you a LOT of grace with your customers, even if you are months behind schedule on delivering a product. Just my .02.


----------



## tuckerjt07

Whaack said:


> I have no dog in this fight but I do have some words of advice for Bill and UF. Simple, clear, and consistintant communication will get you a LONG way and give you a LOT of grace with your customers, even if you are months behind schedule on delivering a product. Just my .02.


Exactly, it's amazing what a "hey, I'm so sorry. I screwed up and I'm going to own it. I know I can't make this right and I apologize for that but I'm doing everything I can to rectify the situation to the best of my ability." will do. 

Like you I have no dog in the fight.


----------



## Highwaygun

Any updates?


----------



## msqueen3999

Highwaygun said:


> Any updates?


I'm still waiting to hear from Bill again. When I spoke with him Saturday morning he said he would call back either Saturday afternoon or Monday. It's just Monday I'm sure I will hear something today. I will let you know.


----------



## hooiserarcher

whack&stack said:


> Well that's your opinion they've never taken anyone for money that I've ever seen. Like I said slow yes criminal no and that's what theft is. They committed no crime by being slow.


Let me borrow your car for a couple weeks, see how antsy you get when 4 months rolls around and I haven't returned your calls and attempted to communicate at all. 
I like you and I am not trying to start a fight but you have to understand the lack of communication is terrible. Even a generic auto generated email stating the product is taking longer then expected would be fine. 
No communication is unacceptable.


----------



## mikehoyme

msqueen3999 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from Bill again. When I spoke with him Saturday morning he said he would call back either Saturday afternoon or Monday. It's just Monday I'm sure I will hear something today. I will let you know.


Did he get in touch with you? I hope everything is getting taken care of finally.


----------



## msqueen3999

No, I really thought he was going to stay on top of this and follow thru. Guess he got busy again. Sad part is Bill, has been super nice every time I have talked to him. I'm still hopeful that I will hear from him in the near future.


----------



## Highwaygun

That sucks! But I'm not suprised he didn't call.


----------



## msqueen3999

Update text from Bill this morning:
Finally finished stripping them. I will get the black on them tonight.


----------



## Mathews523

Updates?


----------



## msqueen3999

I have not heard anything else from Bill since Tuesday.


----------



## Highwaygun

msqueen3999 said:


> I have not heard anything else from Bill since Tuesday.


That sucks. If you do hear back in a couple days I would contact the mods again.


----------



## Tony219er

All of you guys and gals that have bows at Ultimate Finishers shop that can't get a hold of them please PM me or send me an email with your full name, bow make and model, color or pattern you ordered and I'll get a hold of them. 

I had spoken with JHENS87 about getting a list of names of guys that have been waiting for an unacceptable amount of time but I never heard back from him. So I'm guessing that Bill has been in contact with everyone or there's a bunch of people posting here that don't have bows at Ultimate Finishers Inc. 

So like I said if you can't get a hold of them please contact me and I will do so. Have a good weekend!


----------



## hooiserarcher

At this point I have no idea why anyone would consider sending a bow to him. Just my opinion.


----------



## eliminator2

hooiserarcher said:


> At this point I have no idea why anyone would consider sending a bow to him. Just my opinion.


I agree....but they will because they will believe his excuses!


----------



## msteeR

lmao


----------



## msteeR

this look at this rationally he just answered my brother and apologised to him scrollup this page youll see where he answered my brother im sure hell make it right


----------



## eliminator2

msqueen3999 said:


> I have not heard anything else from Bill since Tuesday.


Any updates?


----------



## msqueen3999

No I text him yesterday for updates but no reply.


----------



## eliminator2

Must take a long time for black to dry


----------



## msqueen3999

When I spoke with him on May 30. I fully expected to have it back by now. I chose black to make it easy on him and get my bow back as fast as possible. Guess that idea did not work.


----------



## nicko

This is embarrassing to read.


----------



## -bowfreak-

nicko said:


> This is embarrassing to read.


This.


----------



## Bwana

nicko said:


> This is embarrassing to read.


*"Embarrassing"* was 20 pages ago, this is now considered *"disgusting"*.


----------



## msteeR

from what im seeing ,he took on more than he could handle then he got contract with manufacturer so he focused on them which is up for debate so when people waited a long time people got impatient and i think he rushed in some cases to get them done i honestly think hes got so much going on that hes probably close to a year behind sad to say but it seems he appears to be a pretty nice guy, he just over loaded and yes that is his fault for taking to much at one time but i do believe he will do the right thing


----------



## Bwana

msteeR said:


> from what im seeing ,he took on more than he could handle then he got contract with manufacturer so he focused on them which is up for debate so when people waited a long time people got impatient and i think he rushed in some cases to get them done i honestly think hes got so much going on that hes probably close to a year behind sad to say but it seems he appears to be a pretty nice guy, he just over loaded and yes that is his fault for taking to much at one time *but i do believe he will do the right thing*


I'm sorry, but if you keep my bow for a year...I miss 3d's & hunting season because of it, theres no way he can "do the right thing"


----------



## msqueen3999

msteeR said:


> from what im seeing ,he took on more than he could handle then he got contract with manufacturer so he focused on them which is up for debate so when people waited a long time people got impatient and i think he rushed in some cases to get them done i honestly think hes got so much going on that hes probably close to a year behind sad to say but it seems he appears to be a pretty nice guy, he just over loaded and yes that is his fault for taking to much at one time but i do believe he will do the right thing


I agree. However, look what his time frame cost other people. I expected to have my bow back by 3-D season. Several times Bill told me that is would ship the next day. This kept happening up to a week before the first shoot. At that time I was forced to buy something to shoot this season. Therefore, I made plans just to pass my new bow down to my daughter when I got my old one back. Now she has outgrown her old bow and I'm once again looking for something for her. Not fair to keep putting her off like he is doing to me. I understand getting behind but let people know what is going on and a realistic ETA.


----------



## Highwaygun

nicko said:


> This is embarrassing to read.


It sure is!


----------



## msteeR

your right thats true


----------



## msteeR

well i hope you get your bow and everyone else too i know my brother was mad over his


----------



## mthcharlestown

Has anyone requested their bow be returned before he started on it and not get it back?


----------



## eliminator2

msqueen3999 said:


> When I spoke with him on May 30. I fully expected to have it back by now. I chose black to make it easy on him and get my bow back as fast as possible. Guess that idea did not work.


12 days...any updates?


----------



## ChuckA84

S 165.00 Misapplication of property.
1. A person is guilty of misapplication of property when, knowingly
possessing personal property of another pursuant to an agreement that
the same will be returned to the owner at a future time,

(b) he intentionally refuses to return personal property valued in
excess of one hundred dollars to the owner pursuant to the terms of the
rental agreement provided that the owner shall have made a written
demand for the return of such personal property in person or by
certified mail at an address indicated in the rental agreement and he
intentionally refuses to return such personal property for a period of
thirty days after such demand has been received or should reasonably
have been received by him. Such written demand shall state: (i) the date
and time at which the personal property was to have been returned under
the rental agreement; (ii) that the owner does not consent to the
continued withholding or retaining of such personal property and demands
its return; and (iii) that the continued withholding or retaining of the
property may constitute a class A misdemeanor punishable by a fine of up
to one thousand dollars or by a sentence to a term of imprisonment for a
period of up to one year or by both such fine and imprisonment.


----------



## msqueen3999

eliminator2 said:


> 12 days...any updates?











This was my last response from him


----------



## Highwaygun

Unbelievable! Can't believe he still has not responded.


----------



## msteeR

i retract my previous statement


----------



## Bwana

Thief ... plain and simple, thief.


----------



## nhns4

The Kevin Strother of bow painting....


----------



## eliminator2

nhns4 said:


> The Kevin Strother of bow painting....


My thoughts exactly


----------



## nicko

Just when you think this can't get any worse, it does. And the thing that's really mind boggling is Bill knows at this point how badly he has handled this for so many of you. He knows some of you have been practically begging for your equipment back, finished or not. He knows some of you missed entire seasons or had to lay out the money for new bows and equipment to get yourselves through 3D seasons. He popped onto this thread and saw for himself what so many of you have had to say about your equipment being MIA with him. He has been contacted (I assume) by at least one AT mod about this. He has been contacted by Tony219r about this. But he still drags his feet, he still fails to respond to people, and he still fails to honor completion dates. 

Shameful.


----------



## retrieverfishin

nicko said:


> Just when you think this can't get any worse, it does. And the thing that's really mind boggling is Bill knows at this point how badly he has handled this for so many of you. He knows some of you have been practically begging for your equipment back, finished or not. He knows some of you missed entire seasons or had to lay out the money for new bows and equipment to get yourselves through 3D seasons. He popped onto this thread and saw for himself what so many of you have had to say about your equipment being MIA with him. He has been contacted (I assume) by at least one AT mod about this. He has been contacted by Tony219r about this. But he still drags his feet, he still fails to respond to people, and he still fails to honor completion dates.
> 
> Shameful.


On a brighter note your parts will be on their way back to you on Monday.....


----------



## enkriss

nhns4 said:


> The Kevin Strother of bow painting....


----------



## nicko

retrieverfishin said:


> On a brighter note your parts will be on their way back to you on Monday.....


Awesome! Thanks Mike. I'll post up pics once the makeover project is complete. 

Take note everybody......one month turnaround when you go through retriverfishin. That's the way you do business.


----------



## msqueen3999

I would be happy with no communication, if the big brown truck would bring a package from UF.


----------



## mthcharlestown

I wonder what would happen if you ordered a new bow through a dealer that uses him with a requested pattern. Would it take 3 weeks, 3 months, 12?


----------



## frog gigger

nicko said:


> Awesome! Thanks Mike. I'll post up pics once the makeover project is complete.
> 
> Take note everybody......one month turnaround when you go through retriverfishin. That's the way you do business.


Guaranteed?


----------



## loveha

frog gigger said:


> Guaranteed?


Not sure on that, but Tony gets roughly the same turn around from what I understand.


----------



## nicko

loveha said:


> Not sure on that, but Tony gets roughly the same turn around from what I understand.


So why aren't individual customers extended the same courtesy? Not actually expecting an answer. It's more a statement than a question.


----------



## loveha

nicko said:


> So why aren't individual customers extended the same courtesy? Not actually expecting an answer. It's more a statement than a question.


I keep wondering the same thing. If I was Bill, I would have had finished up all individual bows quickly to get them done and out of the way.


----------



## retrieverfishin

frog gigger said:


> Guaranteed?


Usual turnaround time is about 6 weeks start to finish. There are just too many variables for me to guarantee 4 weeks even if that is the standard. Good example is this latest shipment was delayed by UPS and won't be to me until today so nicko won't have his parts shipped his way until tomorrow. Not much I can do about it other than get it passed on as soon as possible. Have never had parts for 6 months though.


----------



## msqueen3999

After no response from UF. I sent this text this morning. Tony219er could you please relay this message. Bill does not respond to my calls or text.


----------



## eliminator2

This is f$$$$ ridiculous!!! I'm guessing your parts are lost or missing.


----------



## Tony219er

msqueen3999 said:


> After no response from UF. I sent this text this morning. Tony219er could you please relay this message. Bill does not respond to my calls or text.
> View attachment 2325329


I spoke with him this morning and he said he's been texting you updates so I'm not sure what the deal is? He told me that he has texted you a few times with no response. If I'm not mistaken they were doing the gloss clear coat on your limbs and other parts as we spoke.

I'm not sure why you wouldn't be getting the messages unless they were sent to the wrong number but I'm just trying to help and relaying what I was told.


----------



## brutus69

they have had my hoggit sight and quiver hood for almost six months, five weeks ago i was told it should be no more than a couple more weeks. i am beyond frustrated at this point.


----------



## eliminator2

brutus69 said:


> they have had my hoggit sight and quiver hood for almost six months, five weeks ago i was told it should be no more than a couple more weeks. i am beyond frustrated at this point.


Sound like a patient man.. I could think of a better word than( Frustrated)


----------



## msqueen3999

Not sure why his text are not reaching me. As u can tell by the pic he did respond to me when this first started with no issues. I have not changed anything. He could always call.


----------



## nicko

Personally, I don't like the idea of texting to communicate with customers. I stick to phone calls and e-mails with my customers and keep my cell number private.


----------



## AR&BOW

I wished I lived within a 4-5 hour drive of UF. I would get a list from everyone here and go get all the parts myself and ship them to you all. This is ridiculous and somebody neds to do something.


----------



## dhom

msqueen3999 said:


> He could always call.


You could of as well, and should have done.


----------



## tuckerjt07

dhom said:


> You could of as well, and should have done.


Why she's not the one providing services or flirting with committing crimes?


----------



## dhom

tuckerjt07 said:


> Why she's not the one providing services or flirting with committing crimes?


Sorry, texting is not the way to go and not always reliable. I just chewed my son out for not responding to 2 of my texts. He showed me his phone and there were both his responses to my texts. I never received them even though he sent them. I will call him next time.[emoji6]


----------



## Livetohunt

dhom said:


> You could of as well, and should have done.


She already said he does not respond to her calls


----------



## mikehoyme

dhom said:


> You could of as well, and should have done.


If you look back through msqueen3999's posts, you will see that they have tried calling him numerous times.


----------



## dhom

mikehoyme said:


> If you look back through msqueen3999's posts, you will see that they have tried calling him numerous times.


Sorry, 54 pages, I missed that. He must be busy dipping risers for Obsession.


----------



## nicko

dhom said:


> Sorry, 54 pages, I missed that. He must be busy dipping risers for Obsession.



I don't care what he's busy doing for obsession or any other bow company. And the poor communication is embarrassing and unacceptable.


----------



## dhom

nicko said:


> I don't care what he's busy doing for obsession or any other bow company. And the poor communication is embarrassing and unacceptable.


I don't disagree with you. My comment about Obsession was sarcastic but with truth. Obsession is having a hard time getting bows out in a timely manner. They brought in new CNC machines but are still being held up by the finishing. They are in the process of being able to do finishing in house while still using UF. The amount of money they are making through Obsession, and the fact that they need to keep that work a priority is going to make individual orders a non priority. This does not make it right, just the way it is. UF knows where their bread is being buttered.


----------



## tuckerjt07

dhom said:


> I don't disagree with you. My comment about Obsession was sarcastic but with truth. Obsession is having a hard time getting bows out in a timely manner. They brought in new CNC machines but are still being held up by the finishing. They are in the process of being able to do finishing in house while still using UF. The amount of money they are making through Obsession, and the fact that they need to keep that work a priority is going to make individual orders a non priority. This does not make it right, just the way it is. UF knows where their bread is being buttered.


You're not helping his case


----------



## Bwana

AR&BOW said:


> I wished I lived within a 4-5 hour drive of UF. I would get a list from everyone here and go get all the parts myself and ship them to you all. This is ridiculous and somebody neds to do something.


I agree, UF should take 1 day out of their *busy* lives,,,,and box every bow & part up and ship back to customers. They obviously aren't interested in Customer Service, so stop the bleeding and ship the stuff back to the owners.

UF are scumbags in my book, I'd never let them touch anything I own after this thread....the Mods should pull their site sponsorship.


----------



## eliminator2

AR&BOW said:


> I wished I lived within a 4-5 hour drive of UF. I would get a list from everyone here and go get all the parts myself and ship them to you all. This is ridiculous and somebody neds to do something.


And I'd be happy to pay for your gas


----------



## dhom

tuckerjt07 said:


> You're not helping his case


I'm not hear to defend him. I am completely impartial to this situation and not on anyone's side. On one side I don't believe in texting. I was not aware previous phone call attempts were made with no response. UF is wrong for not responding and the poor customer service he is providing. However, looking at his future, his relationship with Obsession is currently more important than a single individual order. Is it wrong and poor customer service? Yep. If something has to give and loses cut, is it understandable why it is happening? Yep I believe UF is so swamped right now they are in survival mode and just doing what has to be done. Not agreeing with it, just putting it in perspective.


----------



## msqueen3999

Yes, I have repeatedly called, text, emailed, with no response. I have ran a small business so I understand taking care of the customers that pay the bills. However, I have ask for my parts to be shipped back. Bill, keeps saying he is working on it. He could just take 5 minutes of his time to put them in a box and ship it back. This would be over. I would happily get someone else to finish this job.


----------



## dhom

msqueen3999 said:


> Yes, I have repeatedly called, text, emailed, with no response. I have ran a small business so I understand taking care of the customers that pay the bills. However, I have ask for my parts to be shipped back. Bill, keeps saying he is working on it. He could just take 5 minutes of his time to put them in a box and ship it back. This would be over. I would happily get someone else to finish this job.


I hope you get it worked out and at least get your stuff back. Stinks to be collateral damage.


----------



## nicko

msqueen3999 said:


> Yes, I have repeatedly called, text, emailed, with no response. I have ran a small business so I understand taking care of the customers that pay the bills. However, I have ask for my parts to be shipped back. Bill, keeps saying he is working on it. He could just take 5 minutes of his time to put them in a box and ship it back. This would be over. I would happily get someone else to finish this job.


So not only will Bill not contact his customers, he won't even do as they ask and send their parts back???

I don't care how swamped he is with work with Obsession bows. He needs to set aside one day and fix this mess he created and return everybody's bows and parts and accessories.


----------



## knarrly

dhom said:


> The amount of money they are making through Obsession, and the fact that they need to keep that work a priority is going to make individual orders a non priority. This does not make it right, just the way it is. UF knows where their bread is being buttered.


I see no problem with UF making the obsession orders priority, but only after they take care of the orders that were put in before they took that contract. If (as it seems) UF is kicking prior orders to the backburner too make time for obsession then there is a serious problem.

Seems like UF is digging a big hole and it has been proven on here that bad word of mouth is far easier to come by then good. A contract with a new/growing company is not always forever...................


----------



## Huntinsker

mthcharlestown said:


> I wonder what would happen if you ordered a new bow through a dealer that uses him with a requested pattern. Would it take 3 weeks, 3 months, 12?


Well a lot of Obsession guys wait a couple months for their bows. I'm pretty sure they have him do their finishing.


----------



## Bwana

Bwana said:


> *I agree, UF should take 1 day out of their busy lives,,,,and box every bow & part up and ship back to customers. They obviously aren't interested in Customer Service, so stop the bleeding and ship the stuff back to the owners.*
> 
> UF are scumbags in my book, I'd never let them touch anything I own after this thread....the Mods should pull their site sponsorship.





nicko said:


> So not only will Bill not contact his customers, he won't even do as they ask and send their parts back???
> 
> I don't care how swamped he is with work with Obsession bows. * He needs to set aside one day and fix this mess he created and return everybody's bows and parts and accessories.*


Yep, sounds familiar :wink:


----------



## tjandy

Anyone in the Newark area that could find out what is up with this company?


----------



## hooiserarcher

tjandy said:


> Anyone in the Newark area that could find out what is up with this company?


Tj I am friends with him on Facebook and he finds time to post on a regular basis but yet cannot answer people on their bows. I know there are still some people that defend him on here but his actions are inexcusable.


----------



## nicko

msqueen3999, any updates?


----------



## msqueen3999

No, he will not respond or answer calls. I really just want my parts shipped back. But, he won't even do that.


----------



## Bwana

Wow, wow, wow,,,,unbelievable


----------



## Tony219er

tjandy said:


> Anyone in the Newark area that could find out what is up with this company?


I got your PM and left Bill a voice mail to call me back ASAP and to return Lee Saxon's parts immediately regardless of them being finished or not. 


msqueen3999 said:


> No, he will not respond or answer calls. I really just want my parts shipped back. But, he won't even do that.


100% unacceptable!!!! Those limbs should have been done and shipped a week ago. 

I'm getting to the point where I'm most likely done doing business with Ultimate Finishers Inc. It's unfortunate that it has come to this but I'm not going to let my reputation get tarnished over something like this. It's not that he's ever done me wrong, granted there's been a few instances where the bows took longer than quoted but for the most part he's treated me very well...not to mention the work has always been top notch.


----------



## tjandy

Thank you.


----------



## msqueen3999

Tony219er if your customers are getting their bows back finished, I have a real problem with him not even taking the time to return mine since it was there before Bill even had reps. If this has happened to me it is only a matter of time before it happens to one of your customers. If I were you I would get as far away from this company as possible.


----------



## hooiserarcher

msqueen3999 said:


> Tony219er if your customers are getting their bows back finished, I have a real problem with him not even taking the time to return mine since it was there before Bill even had reps. If this has happened to me it is only a matter of time before it happens to one of your customers. If I were you I would get as far away from this company as possible.


^^^^^this. Obsession announced that they have the equipment to do their own colorfusion in house. For now, they say they will continue to use UF but it will not be long that it will become an Ultimate failure in my opinion. The opportunities was limitless too......what a shame....


----------



## Tony219er

msqueen3999 said:


> Tony219er if your customers are getting their bows back finished, I have a real problem with him not even taking the time to return mine since it was there before Bill even had reps. If this has happened to me it is only a matter of time before it happens to one of your customers. If I were you I would get as far away from this company as possible.


Trust me I'm on your side, and in a way I feel somewhat responsible for this mess. I first used UF back in January of 2013 and he was unknown at that time. I continued to use him and pimp his brand here on AT by posting pictures and "shout outs" of every single bow he ever did for me. 

I badly want you and everyone else to get their stuff back immediately but unfortunately it's out of my hands. All I can do is offer my assistance in trying to get this **** settled.


----------



## Tony219er

hooiserarcher said:


> ^^^^^this. Obsession announced that they have the equipment to do their own colorfusion in house. For now, they say they will continue to use UF but it will not be long that it will become an Ultimate failure in my opinion. The opportunities was limitless too......what a shame....


It's not just Obsession that is overwhelming them with work. Remington, Savage Arms, Ruger, Xerox, and a few other large companies all use UF for their OEM decoration. 

msqueen- I will continue to help in anyway that I can until you and everyone else has received their parts.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Tony219er said:


> It's not just Obsession that is overwhelming them with work. Remington, Savage Arms, Ruger, Xerox, and a few other large companies all use UF for their OEM decoration.
> 
> msqueen- I will continue to help in anyway that I can until you and everyone else has received their parts.


I am well aware of the companies that use UF.


----------



## Tony219er

hooiserarcher said:


> I am well aware of the companies that use UF.


 [emoji106]


----------



## msqueen3999

Tony has gone out of his way contacting Bill for me. This was not his job since I shipped directly to Bill before he became a rep. Thank You for all your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bwana

msqueen3999 said:


> Tony has gone out of his way contacting Bill for me. This was not his job since I shipped directly to Bill before he became a rep. Thank You for all your help I really appreciate it.


The real shame is that you're a new guy here on Archery Talk, and the UF sponsorship & prior reputation probably influenced your spending choice...thus why their sponsorship should be pulled.

The Senior members here all remember the vendors who have come and gone, used AT for their business expansions...then screwed tons of the members out of hard earned cash.


----------



## mthcharlestown

it sounds to me like you all that aren't getting your equipment back should be taking legal action. If it were me, I'd also be letting his corporate vendors know what he is doing to you. At this point it rises to the level of theft if he won't even return your bow.
Also, why don't you guys try lighting up his Facebook page? Notice he has no negative reviews.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

If your anyone is looking for powder coat work...google around your area. Just dropped off my riser at a place about an hour away.... $25 for any 400 colors he has in stock..and $50 if he needs to order a special color...2-3 weeks..


----------



## Bwana

mthcharlestown said:


> it sounds to me like you all that aren't getting your equipment back should be taking legal action. If it were me, I'd also be letting his corporate vendors know what he is doing to you. At this point it rises to the level of theft if he won't even return your bow.
> Also, why don't you guys try lighting up his Facebook page? Notice he has no negative reviews.


I'd be smoking his FaceBook page up, along with 20 friends bashing his reputation if he had my equipment...he's a dirtbag businessman, not returning calls or equipment 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ulti...er-Coating-Image-Tattoos/191503611092?fref=ts


----------



## eliminator2

I don't do Facebook...but can't someone that does post a link to this thread?


----------



## crazy4hunting

What a shame this had to happen. Some truly amazing work came out of that place.

Best wishes to all involved


----------



## nicko

I think it's time to look into getting local law enforcement involved and finding out if any laws have been broken here and if police involvement is even a possibility. The total dollar value of the equipment he is holding onto has got to be up there. Anybody with knowledge of NY laws know if there are any laws on the books that cover this type of situation (accepting parts for agreed upon work, not doing the work, not responding to customers, not returning their property)?

EDIT......I think I found the NY Penal code that applies to this situation. Code 165.00.

http://ypdcrime.com/penal.law/article165.htm#p165.00

I think it's time for some of you who are being screwed to take this course of action.


----------



## mthcharlestown

I know in many states you can get a mechanics lien...just for this type situation. Not sure what good it does but most business people I know are very concerned about not having that happen so it must have some effect.


----------



## msqueen3999

I have had several Pm's about NY laws, I plan to start legal process on Monday. If anyone else that has equipment that had not been returned want to get involved in the legal process send me a PM.


----------



## Bwana

msqueen3999 said:


> I have had several Pm's about NY laws, I plan to start legal process on Monday. If anyone else that has equipment that had not been returned want to get involved in the legal process send me a PM.


Absolutely ridiculous that a new member has been put through the meat grinder on this deal, to be inconvenienced to this extent for equipment return....is a sad and terrible introduction to Archery Talk's sponsors.


----------



## nicko

Bwana said:


> Absolutely ridiculous that a new member has been put through the meat grinder on this deal, to be inconvenienced to this extent for equipment return....is a sad and terrible introduction to Archery Talk's sponsors.


True but UF is far from representative of the type of service a site member here can expect from an AT sponsor. For every UF, there are 100 other sponsors who understand what customer service is all about.

I suspect that if somebody on AT who has Bill's ear lets him know there is a NY law he definitely appears to be in violation of, and that a group of AT members who he has jerked around are starting a legal process against him........ that he will find the time to end this mess.


----------



## hooiserarcher

I am not a lawyer but here are some things that I would have if I where to pursue legal action.

Any legal codes that MAY pertain to a similar situation. Local, state and federal.
All correspondence printed off. Text, email, pm ect.
Tracking and shipping info for proof of date of arrival. 
This entire thread printed off as well as many letters from people in the same situation. Notarized if possible. 
Shouldn't take much with that evidence to start seeing action very quick like.


----------



## eliminator2

So..I just let me dealers house..and he had a riser done at UF.....wait for it....
30 days it was done! 

Not trying to add fuel to the fire....I just don't understand ?
Msqueen3999 sorry this is happening to you but I'm guessing ur parts are lost? But I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## msqueen3999

Last time I spoke with Bill May 30, he assured me he had the parts. If they were lost he should have just told me so and ask to pay for his mistake.


----------



## loveha

msqueen3999 said:


> Last time I spoke with Bill May 30, he assured me he had the parts. If they were lost he should have just told me so and ask to pay for his mistake.


He owes you money no matter what if you ask me. The time, hassle, inconvenience caused is bull. Free work, and paid back for any equipment you had to buy and then some.


----------



## Huntinsker

I'm not sure what the law says on this but because people shipped their items to UF from across state lines and the amount of all of the equipment involved must add up to a couple thousand dollars, couldn't that make it a federal felony offence that he's had this stuff so long, and has made no attempt to contact the owners? How long does it have to be before it's considered theft? If I borrow a car and don't return it for a year, am I still borrowing it just because I said I was planning on getting it back or have I stolen it in the eyes of the law?


----------



## frog gigger

I'm sure glad my gut told me not to send my bow.


----------



## Bwana

Bwana said:


> *Absolutely ridiculous that a new member* has been put through the meat grinder on this deal, to be inconvenienced to this extent for equipment return....*is a sad and terrible introduction to Archery Talk's sponsors*.





nicko said:


> True but UF is far from representative of the type of service a site member here can expect from an AT sponsor. For every UF, there are 100 other sponsors who understand what customer service is all about.


Nicko I agree most of our sponsors are great, but if you were a new member how would you know the difference ??? :wink:

UF's links to ArcheryTalk give them credibility and favorable reputation, which is why we should cut ties NOW. They are still listed as sponsors right now, meaning more members could be sending work to them.


----------



## Big Hogs

Huntinsker said:


> I'm not sure what the law says on this but because people shipped their items to UF from across state lines and the amount of all of the equipment involved must add up to a couple thousand dollars, couldn't that make it a federal felony offence that he's had this stuff so long, and has made no attempt to contact the owners? How long does it have to be before it's considered theft? If I borrow a car and don't return it for a year, am I still borrowing it just because I said I was planning on getting it back or have I stolen it in the eyes of the law?


No, there's no felony, either locally or federally. This is not a crime, but a civil matter between the two parties. She has what appears to be a legitimate civil case, and should pursue it through the proper channels to recoup her losses. It's time for her to get a lawyer involved. She's obviously not getting anywhere with this guy now.


----------



## tuckerjt07

Big Hogs said:


> No, there's no felony, either locally or federally. This is not a crime, but a civil matter between the two parties. She has what appears to be a legitimate civil case, and should pursue it through the proper channels to recoup her losses. It's time for her to get a lawyer involved. She's obviously not getting anywhere with this guy now.


Incorrect, the New York penal code clearly states that this is at the least a misdemeanor.


----------



## Big Hogs

tuckerjt07 said:


> Incorrect, the New York penal code clearly states that this is at the least a misdemeanor.


Based upon which part of the statute? Theft is a specific intent crime. You have to show he deprived her of property intentionally. Having poor business practices does not equal criminal behavior or intent. If she tries to make a police report, they will kindly tell her to pursue civil remedies. I agree the circumstances are frustrating for msqueen, and I would be very angry as well, but that does not make this a criminal case. She should consult a lawyer. Once UF begins to receive official legal correspondence on her behalf, I would expect UF will act quickly to remedy the situation rather quickly.


----------



## tuckerjt07

Big Hogs said:


> Based upon which part of the statute? Theft is a specific intent crime. You have to show he deprived her of property intentionally. Having poor business practices does not equal criminal behavior or intent. If she tries to make a police report, they will kindly tell her to pursue civil remedies. I agree the circumstances are frustrating for msqueen, and I would be very angry as well, but that does not make this a criminal case. She should consult a lawyer. Once UF begins to receive official legal correspondence on her behalf, I would expect UF will act quickly to remedy the situation rather quickly.


165.00 would apply but I doubt she has sent certified mail.


----------



## Big Hogs

tuckerjt07 said:


> 165.00 would apply but I doubt she has sent certified mail.


That's correct, assuming she has begun to officially recover her property through legal means. All that has been discussed here has been e-mails and phone calls, so there is still no crime at this time, based on what we know. It sounds like Bill is overwhelmed and not managing his workload well at all. That's why I'm suggesting msqueen should hire a lawyer. The certified letters should be drafted and sent by an attorney. I'm confident that will motivate Bill to make msqueen a priority. I doubt he would push things any further than that, since there appears to be no valid defense for a civil claim under these circumstances.


----------



## tuckerjt07

Big Hogs said:


> That's correct, assuming she has begun to officially recover her property through legal means. All that has been discussed here has been e-mails and phone calls, so there is still no crime at this time, based on what we know. It sounds like Bill is overwhelmed and not managing his workload well at all. That's why I'm suggesting msqueen should hire a lawyer. The certified letters should be drafted and sent by an attorney. I'm confident that will motivate Bill to make msqueen a priority. I doubt he would push things any further than that, since there appears to be no valid defense for a civil claim under these circumstances.


Perhaps so, it also depends on current NY case law regarding electronic communications. Other districts have upheld that serving someone, even via Facebook, meets a legal threshold.


----------



## msqueen3999

Guessing someone contacted Bill. Not sure who actually sent pic but was copied to Bill.


----------



## msqueen3999

Just received message it will ship Monday.


----------



## Huntinsker

msqueen3999 said:


> Guessing someone contacted Bill. Not sure who actually sent pic but was copied to Bill.


Well at least they're coated. The finish doesn't look that good, a lot of lines under the color, but at least they're done.


----------



## msqueen3999

The top 2 are what they look like now did receive explanation that bottom 2 were what they looked like b4 they redid them. I'm happy if I get them back in any condition.


----------



## Huntinsker

tuckerjt07 said:


> 165.00 would apply but I doubt she has sent certified mail.


I'm not sure if it was msqueen3999 but there was a review on his Facebook page that said that UF didn't respond to text, calls, email or "certified letters". https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ultimate-Finishers-Inc-Powder-Coating-Image-Tattoos/191503611092

Scroll down a little on the page and on the left there is a review from someone named Stephanie that mentions the certified letter. That was posted back in April.


----------



## msqueen3999

Was not me.


----------



## Bwana

msqueen3999 said:


> Guessing someone contacted Bill. Not sure who actually sent pic but was copied to Bill.


I'd say if the *pic was copied to Bill*, he sub'd the work out to someone else :zip:


----------



## enkriss

Wow....

That's all I got....


----------



## Tony219er

msqueen3999 said:


> Guessing someone contacted Bill. Not sure who actually sent pic but was copied to Bill.


I spoke with him earlier and told him he needed to contact you immediately and to get the parts sent out first thing Monday morning regardless of the current condition. I told him you weren't receiving his texts and to include me in the text message. 

As far as the limb coating goes the bottom picture was the reason why they had to strip and coat them multiple times. I believe the top picture shows the current and finished product.


----------



## msqueen3999

Tony I looked back and yes, he did send text and copy you. Thanks for the help. He said they would ship today. I'm waiting on tracking info at this time.


----------



## Highwaygun

msqueen3999 said:


> Tony I looked back and yes, he did send text and copy you. Thanks for the help. He said they would ship today. I'm waiting on tracking info at this time.


Did you get a tracking# yet?


----------



## msqueen3999

NO didn't expect it either


----------



## nicko

Yeah, don't hold your breath waiting for that. 

Anybody have any idea how many other AT members are still waiting to get their stuff back from UF?


----------



## hooiserarcher

msqueen3999 said:


> NO didn't expect it either


You will get it in the next day or so probably, with no explanation or a line of bull one.

Tony219 you have a good reputation and a well deserved and earned one. As you already have discovered, being tied to UF is already caused you headaches and probably isn't going to get better. Hate to see a good man as yourself get tarnished.


----------



## eliminator2

hooiserarcher said:


> You will get it in the next day or so probably, with no explanation or a line of bull one.
> 
> Tony219 you have a good reputation and a well deserved and earned one. As you already have discovered, being tied to UF is already caused you headaches and probably isn't going to get better. Hate to see a good man as yourself get tarnished.



Well said sir!


----------



## nicko

hooiserarcher said:


> ......
> 
> Tony219 you have a good reputation and a well deserved and earned one. As you already have discovered, being tied to UF is already caused you headaches and probably isn't going to get better. Hate to see a good man as yourself get tarnished.


Agreed.


----------



## Mathews523

nicko said:


> Yeah, don't hold your breath waiting for that.
> 
> Anybody have any idea how many other AT members are still waiting to get their stuff back from UF?


He's had my stuff since January.


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> Yeah, don't hold your breath waiting for that.
> 
> Anybody have any idea how many other AT members are still waiting to get their stuff back from UF?


I believe there's two, msqueen and one other. At least those were the only one's to PM me when I asked who has been waiting for over a couple months. 


hooiserarcher said:


> You will get it in the next day or so probably, with no explanation or a line of bull one.
> 
> Tony219 you have a good reputation and a well deserved and earned one. As you already have discovered, being tied to UF is already caused you headaches and probably isn't going to get better. Hate to see a good man as yourself get tarnished.


Yeah it's an unfortunate situation and I am very surprised that it came to this.


----------



## msqueen3999

Looks like it's on the way back!!!!!!! Again, thank you Tony, if you didn't get involved I don't think I would be getting it back anytime soon.


----------



## Tony219er

msqueen3999 said:


> Looks like it's on the way back!!!!!!! Again, thank you Tony, if you didn't get involved I don't think I would be getting it back anytime soon.


Yeah I was just going to post your tracking number in a minute. I'm glad your stuff is on its way back to you. I have your Purple Torqueless full grip, somehow it ended up in a package of mine coming from Ultimate Finishers. I wasn't sure who's it was but we figured it out and I will send it out to you tomorrow.


----------



## msqueen3999

Thank you


----------



## Huntinsker

msqueen3999 said:


> Looks like it's on the way back!!!!!!! Again, thank you Tony, if you didn't get involved I don't think I would be getting it back anytime soon.


Holy crap!! After all this time that he's strung you along and dodged your calls, emails and texts, he sprung for "up to $50 insurance". Classy move hwell:


----------



## Bwana

Huntinsker said:


> Holy crap!! After all this time that he's strung you along and dodged your calls, emails and texts, he sprung for "up to $50 insurance". Classy move hwell:


Yea he sprung all right, it was free/included with Priority shipping :wink:


----------



## Huntinsker

Bwana said:


> Yea he sprung all right, it was free/included with Priority shipping :wink:


Yeah.....he really went all out.


----------



## msqueen3999

Tony, I just looked I have my grips. Now sure who those belong to.


----------



## hooiserarcher

So after months of jerking this poor girl around, many ignored text, calls and emails, no communication except for some empty promises, and having an administrator and another sponsor involved to get her equipment back, he protects his " masterpiece" with the included $50 insurance.
All I can do is shake my head.


----------



## Bwana

hooiserarcher said:


> So after months of jerking this poor girl around, many ignored text, calls and emails, no communication except for some empty promises, and having an administrator and another sponsor involved to get her equipment back, he protects his " masterpiece" with the included $50 insurance.
> All I can do is shake my head.


Yes Sir, just reinforces the bad businessman portion of this entire thread...everyone knows the insurance protects the sender, if those limbs get damaged/lost he's responsible to pay value to the receiver(that will be another 50 page thread).


----------



## hooiserarcher

Bwana said:


> Yes Sir, just reinforces the bad businessman portion of this entire thread...everyone knows the insurance protects the sender, if those limbs get damaged/lost he's responsible to pay value to the receiver(that will be another 50 page thread).


And 8 months..........


----------



## Bwana

hooiserarcher said:


> And 8 months..........


And never pay


----------



## Tony219er

msqueen3999 said:


> Tony, I just looked I have my grips. Now sure who those belong to.


Ok thanks for letting me know. They're more than likely one of my customers then. I hope your lbs and riser turned out great.


----------



## Mathews523

I'm the second person that pm'd Tony about my equipment. Hopefully I can get it all back soon.


----------



## 138104

How can I get in touch with U?. I have a project bow I want them to do.

Also, does anyone know the turnaround time?


----------



## enkriss

Perry24 said:


> How can I get in touch with U?. I have a project bow I want them to do.
> 
> Also, does anyone know the turnaround time?


Send some limbs in to get finished and order an Obsession...

See which comes in first...


----------



## 138104

enkriss said:


> Send some limbs in to get finished and order an Obsession...
> 
> See which comes in first...


LMAO...this is one time OB might win. Do I have to send my current bow to OB so they will sell me a new one? If I don't, do I get a used one and pay for a new one?


----------



## Huntinsker

Good on the mods for doing a little clean up without locking the thread. This thread needs to stay alive to help some get their gear back and to make others aware of the business practices of UF.


----------



## Bwana

Huntinsker said:


> Good on the mods for doing a little clean up without locking the thread. This thread needs to stay alive to help some get their gear back and to make others aware of the business practices of UF.


I agree, members need their equipment returned & money refunded if applicable.


----------



## mthcharlestown

Not sure why his FB page is getting blown up with negative reviews. I wanted to post but I haven't really suffered other than getting angry reading these posts about his mistreatment of customers.


----------



## Bwana

mthcharlestown said:


> Not sure why his FB page is getting blown up with negative reviews. I wanted to post but I haven't really suffered other than getting angry reading these posts about his mistreatment of customers.


I agree & said that a few pages ago,,,there's 1 lady on there with bad comments. But if I had got burnt, his page would be blowing up with bad mojo.


----------



## Huntinsker

mthcharlestown said:


> Not sure why his FB page is getting blown up with negative reviews. I wanted to post but I haven't really suffered other than getting angry reading these posts about his mistreatment of customers.


If you look at the reviews, most of the good comments are talking about getting car parts refinished. Any of the good reviews about archery gear are from a year ago or more and if you look back in this thread, the good to bad switch happened about the same time.


----------



## mthcharlestown

I did notice that.


----------



## msqueen3999

Hey look what came in the mail today!!!!!! Now off the bow shop to see if I can get it put back together again. I appreciate all the help and comments that made this happen. Hope everyone else gets their stuff back.


----------



## eliminator2

msqueen3999 said:


> Hey look what came in the mail today!!!!!! Now off the bow shop to see if I can get it put back together again. I appreciate all the help and comments that made this happen. Hope everyone else gets their stuff back.


How's the work?


----------



## msqueen3999

Looks good all except the limbs. As Bill said "they were a PIA" I know he wasn't happy with them they have a few streaks but I'm not complaining at all I ask Bill to ship as they were. No doubt UF does good work.


----------



## Bwana

Is the rubber on the string stop painted purple ?


----------



## Huntinsker

Bwana said:


> Is the rubber on the string stop painted purple ?


I thought that too but after a second look, you can see that the rubber has been removed.


----------



## nicko

Glad you finally got everything. What was the total elapsed time of this fiasco from start to parts getting back in your hands?


----------



## Bwana

Huntinsker said:


> I thought that too but after a second look, you can see that the rubber has been removed.


I think you're right, wow that was close


----------



## msqueen3999

I did not ship rubber pieces to UF. Total time approx 8 1/2 months.


----------



## hooiserarcher

msqueen3999 said:


> I did not ship rubber pieces to UF. Total time approx 8 1/2 months.


Would have been much more if not for Tony219 helping and the threat of legal action. That is sad!


----------



## Bwana

hooiserarcher said:


> Would have been much more if not for Tony219 helping and the threat of legal action. That is sad!


Absolutely true, very nice of Tony to step up and help another member :thumbs_up


----------



## JHENS87

Glad you got your bow back. Sad it had to happen the way it did. Hopefully everyone gets their stuff back.

Thanks again to Tony for helping out as much as possible, can't say enough good things about what you do for this website


----------



## mthcharlestown

I don't see how the guy can look himself in the mirror knowing how many times he skipped over doing that bow in favor of other work.


----------



## Tony219er

msqueen3999 said:


> Hey look what came in the mail today!!!!!! Now off the bow shop to see if I can get it put back together again. I appreciate all the help and comments that made this happen. Hope everyone else gets their stuff back.


Hey now!!! I'm glad it showed up. I know for sure that he wasn't at all happy with the limbs having a "grainy" look, not sure of the deal there but he said he stripped and coated them 5+ times. Regardless I'm glad you got it back. 


hooiserarcher said:


> Would have been much more if not for Tony219 helping and the threat of legal action. That is sad!





Bwana said:


> Absolutely true, very nice of Tony to step up and help another member





JHENS87 said:


> Glad you got your bow back. Sad it had to happen the way it did. Hopefully everyone gets their stuff back.
> 
> Thanks again to Tony for helping out as much as possible, can't say enough good things about what you do for this website


8+ months is crazy and totally unacceptable but all that matters is that msqueen got her stuff back. There's still one or two more guys that have been waiting a long time so hopefully they're next in line. 

Glad I was able to help, I hope the others are next.


----------



## Mathews523

Ttt


----------



## Huntinsker

Tony219er said:


> 8+ months is crazy and totally unacceptable but all that matters is that msqueen got her stuff back.


I'm not sure that is all that matters. Because of Bills lying and terrible business practices, msqueen was separated from her belongings for over half a year. In that time she was forced to purchase new equipment to replace the items that Bill should have had back to her in 3-4 weeks. If you look at msqueen's post history, her first post was in the classifieds looking to buy a bow on January 27th. That's 15 days after Bill sent her a message about the color being purple and not blue and more than a month after she got her first update in December from Bill. 

Should he be held at least partly responsible for the cost of msqueens replacement equipment?


----------



## Tony219er

Huntinsker said:


> I'm not sure that is all that matters. Because of Bills lying and terrible business practices, msqueen was separated from her belongings for over half a year. In that time she was forced to purchase new equipment to replace the items that Bill should have had back to her in 3-4 weeks. If you look at msqueen's post history, her first post was in the classifieds looking to buy a bow on January 27th. That's 15 days after Bill sent her a message about the color being purple and not blue and more than a month after she got her first update in December from Bill.
> 
> Should he be held at least partly responsible for the cost of msqueens replacement equipment?


I'm well aware of the sequence of events that have taken place with msqueen's equipment. 

Here I am taking the time and trying to help these people who I have never met or spoken to in my life and you're going to pick apart my comments on "that's all that matters"...really man? 

But yes at this point all that matters to me is that these folks get there equipment back. 

With that said if I'm not sure it's worth even trying to get reimbursements. If I was in their shoes I think I'd be happy with just getting my stuff back. It's a crap situation that could have been avoided with some simple, consistent, and truthful communication. I can't imagine stringing my customers along like this, it's incomprehensible and totally unacceptable!


----------



## Huntinsker

Tony219er said:


> I'm well aware of the sequence of events that have taken place with msqueen's equipment.
> 
> Here I am taking the time and trying to help these people who I have never met or spoken to in my life and you're going to pick apart my comments on "that's all that matters"...really man?
> 
> But yes at this point all that matters to me is that these folks get there equipment back.
> 
> With that said if I'm not sure it's worth even trying to get reimbursements. If I was in their shoes I think I'd be happy with just getting my stuff back. It's a crap situation that could have been avoided with some simple, consistent, and truthful communication. I can't imagine stringing my customers along like this, it's incomprehensible and totally unacceptable!


I wasn't picking anything apart. I'm sorry if you thought I was being that way. I think it's great the way you stepped up to help them. I just think that what UF did to them is inexcusable and the fact that people lost money by trusting this company makes him responsible for those losses. It would be different if he was upfront with them. If they were told that it's going to be 8 months and they sent it to him anyway, then that's on them. In this case Bills deception and refusal of communication cost them money. That's not right. I'm not a litigious person but sometimes people need to learn a lesson. If it were me, I'd file a lawsuit if for nothing other than the principle of the matter.


----------



## msqueen3999

Thanks for all the comments and help from everyone here. Tony has been extremely helpful when he did not have to get involved at all. I'm happy with getting my equipment back. Not worth the hassle to ask for anything else. When I did speak to Bill, he was really nice too even when I did chew him he never said anything rude just apologized. Unfortunate this happened but in the end everything but the limbs were awesome and like I said he warned me but I ask him to ship anyway. Hope everyone else gets theirs back and wouldn't blame them to pursue the matter. As far as I'm concerned it's over. Just hope other people see this and don't get in the same situation.


----------



## msqueen3999

Thanks for all the comments and help from everyone here. Tony has been extremely helpful when he did not have to get involved at all. I'm happy with getting my equipment back. Not worth the hassle to ask for anything else. When I did speak to Bill, he was really nice too even when I did chew him he never said anything rude just apologized. Unfortunate this happened but in the end everything but the limbs were awesome and like I said he warned me but I ask him to ship anyway. Hope everyone else gets theirs back and wouldn't blame them to pursue the matter. As far as I'm concerned it's over. Just hope other people see this and don't get in the same situation.


----------



## tpetrain

I hope all that stripping and refinishing didn't weaken the limbs at all. Glad you got your stuff.


----------



## Tony219er

Huntinsker said:


> I wasn't picking anything apart. I'm sorry if you thought I was being that way. I think it's great the way you stepped up to help them. I just think that what UF did to them is inexcusable and the fact that people lost money by trusting this company makes him responsible for those losses. It would be different if he was upfront with them. If they were told that it's going to be 8 months and they sent it to him anyway, then that's on them. In this case Bills deception and refusal of communication cost them money. That's not right. I'm not a litigious person but sometimes people need to learn a lesson. If it were me, I'd file a lawsuit if for nothing other than the principle of the matter.


My bad brother, I took it as though you thought I didn't care...which is not the case. I'm not defending UF either and you're exactly right, what they have done is wrong. To have someone's equipment for that long and not be straight forward with them is crazy. The communication breakdown is incomprehensible and unbelievable. 

I don't want to ever see any American company fail, but I believe all of this will come to bite them in the end. Have a good, safe 4th of July weekend everyone!


----------



## Mathews523

Headed toward 7 months on my equipment. Really hope I get it back soon so the wife and I can at least be ready for the opener here in Ky.


----------



## Tony219er

Mathews523 said:


> Headed toward 7 months on my equipment. Really hope I get it back soon so the wife and I can at least be ready for the opener here in Ky.


Hey Chad, I literally just got off the phone with him and asked about your stuff again. He told me that the Elite Spirit was done and he was finishing up with the Answer. I was told both would be done and shipped by early next week and I really hope that's the case.


----------



## Mathews523

Tony219er said:


> Hey Chad, I literally just got off the phone with him and asked about your stuff again. He told me that the Elite Spirit was done and he was finishing up with the Answer. I was told both would be done and shipped by early next week and I really hope that's the case.


That's awesome! Thank you very much! I hope so too.


----------



## mthcharlestown

I have no dog in this fight but it still really irritates me to see what has happened. As I read through everything it feels like the UF owner is getting away with ripping people off.


----------



## ARCHERXP

Glad I read this thread before I sent my bow in.


----------



## Mathews523

If someone has a number to get in touch with Bill other than what's on the UF website, I would greatly appreciate it. Trying to get my stuff back and all efforts to get in touch with him over the past 6 AND A HALF months have failed. Thanks.


----------



## loveha

Mathews523 said:


> If someone has a number to get in touch with Bill other than what's on the UF website, I would greatly appreciate it. Trying to get my stuff back and all efforts to get in touch with him over the past 6 AND A HALF months have failed. Thanks.


Don't bother, he won't do anything. Have Tony help you.


----------



## Mathews523

loveha said:


> Don't bother, he won't do anything. Have Tony help you.


Tony has been helping me but I don't wanna keep bothering him.


----------



## mthcharlestown

loveha said:


> Don't bother, he won't do anything. Have Tony help you.


See about filing a mechanics lien is his state. Might get his attention.


----------



## state45champ

As I've said in the past, I must be lucky. I got my bow back in 4 weeks and the work was FLAWLESS. However if he had my bow for 6 months, I'd be taking a road trip to get my stuff back.


----------



## ChuckA84

Mathews523 said:


> If someone has a number to get in touch with Bill other than what's on the UF website, I would greatly appreciate it. Trying to get my stuff back and all efforts to get in touch with him over the past 6 AND A HALF months have failed. Thanks.


See post #1036 and send the certified letter


----------



## frog gigger

I can't believe no one's taken a road trip to settle up this guy. I know for a fact that if I were in the situation as some of you guys, I'd be heading that way asap.


----------



## msqueen3999

Mathews523 said:


> If someone has a number to get in touch with Bill other than what's on the UF website, I would greatly appreciate it. Trying to get my stuff back and all efforts to get in touch with him over the past 6 AND A HALF months have failed. Thanks.


Have you heard anything from UF? If not PM me.


----------



## Mathews523

Sent bill a hand written letter last Thursday in an attempt to contact him. He called me yesterday. He was very apologetic and said that my stuff just slipped through the cracks. He told me that he would not be charging me a dime for the work and that he will finish everything up this weekend. I'm supposed to be receiving tracking info the first part of next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## frog gigger

^^^Those cracks were craters long ago.


----------



## Bwana

Terrible, just terrible service.


----------



## msqueen3999

Mathews523 said:


> Sent bill a hand written letter last Thursday in an attempt to contact him. He called me yesterday. He was very apologetic and said that my stuff just slipped through the cracks. He told me that he would not be charging me a dime for the work and that he will finish everything up this weekend. I'm supposed to be receiving tracking info the first part of next week. Fingers crossed.


Sounds familiar, glad you finally got a response. Will be waiting to see if you get anything the first part of next week.


----------



## Mathews523

Bill contacted me yesterday. Said he was finishing my wife's parts last night but he needed a couple more days to finish my riser.


----------



## dhom

Mathews523 said:


> Bill contacted me yesterday. Said he was finishing my wife's parts last night but he needed a couple more days to finish my riser.


He's working on your wife's parts? And your riser? Hmmm


----------



## Mathews523

Lol! I wondered if anybody would manipulate that.


----------



## ccriley6

What have i missed here??? I remember seeing this thread when it first started and everything was honky dory.....
Hmmmmmm......was thinking bout having my bow done in sh spec ops


----------



## Deadeye1205

Yall aren't very good at responding to emails!


----------



## Mathews523

Bill sent me a pic of the last piece this morning. Said he will ship tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Mathews523

Finally got everything back and put together today. Max 5 fade to black, tan draw mods, black and natural string and cable set from bear foot. Max 5 b stinger wrap from one stringer. Elite decals from one stringer also.


----------



## Frederick D. Be

Mathews523 said:


> Finally got everything back and put together today. Max 5 fade to black, tan draw mods, black and natural string and cable set from bear foot. Max 5 b stinger wrap from one stringer. Elite decals from one stringer also.
> View attachment 2679514
> View attachment 2679530
> View attachment 2679546


Very nice indeed! Bill does excellent work...just got a riser back from him and it is dynamite! Waiting period sucked but it is what it is. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## bowtechnow

Mathews523 said:


> Finally got everything back and put together today. Max 5 fade to black, tan draw mods, black and natural string and cable set from bear foot. Max 5 b stinger wrap from one stringer. Elite decals from one stringer also.
> View attachment 2679514
> View attachment 2679530
> View attachment 2679546


It is pretty that's for sure. Glad you got everything back. Sucks you got run around on.


----------



## Mike_melton

That looks awesome


----------



## Mathews523

Thanks guys.


----------



## j250trx

Got the x-force 6 back from breathn! Man did it turn out great!


----------



## j250trx




----------



## gtownreb

So what's the latest word on this situation? I see ppl are getting their stuff back which is great but is he still taking individual jobs and if so is the turn around time back to manageable? I wanted to send my bow in back during February but decided to let everything sort out.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

I sent a stabilizer and sight ring to this "fine" establishment over 9 months ago and haven't been able to get a response or update since early on. I've called countless times, left countless messages and even sent them a letter requesting a status update or my items returned. I know these are not high dollar items but it's more about principle now. So Bill, if you're reading this, this is Jack Newman from Carthage, NY and I request you return my items.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

BOWCHIEF said:


> I sent a stabilizer and sight ring to this "fine" establishment over 9 months ago and haven't been able to get a response or update since early on. I've called countless times, left countless messages and even sent them a letter requesting a status update or my items returned. I know these are not high dollar items but it's more about principle now. So Bill, if you're reading this, this is Jack Newman from Carthage, NY and I request you return my items.


Our first email correspondence from January.

Subject: Re: camo question
From: [email protected]
Date: Tue, 27 Jan 2015 21:54:36 -0500
To: [email protected]

Jack,

Thank you for your interest! I am waiting for a reply from the manufacturer to see what material the quiver is made of. I do not believe it will hold up to the heat required for the Kolorfusion process 

Bill Hargarther 

Custom Powder Coat & Image Tattoo's

Ultimatefinishersinc.com
235 Murray Street
Newark, N.Y. 14513
315-576-3696

On Jan 26, 2015, at 4:44 PM, Jack <[email protected]> wrote:

Bill,

I'd like to know if you have the new mossy oak country camo pattern available for kolorfushion to match my new bowtech prodigy. I'm interested in having my wildthing stabilizer and quiver hood done. The quiver is an octane deadlock pro. The carbon rods can't be removed from the hood. Can you still do just the hood or would it be better to do the rods as well? Also, would like a general idea of the cost.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## loveha

gtownreb said:


> So what's the latest word on this situation? I see ppl are getting their stuff back which is great but is he still taking individual jobs and if so is the turn around time back to manageable? I wanted to send my bow in back during February but decided to let everything sort out.


No, he only accepts work from two or three individuals now. One of them is Tony291er, not sure who the others are.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

loveha said:


> No, he only accepts work from two or three individuals now. One of them is Tony291er, not sure who the others are.


Accepting work is one thing, completing it is another.


----------



## OCHO505

You have to go though his list of dealers in order to get a bow done to prevent the other situations I believe. But seams like since than not as many people are having a hard time. 

Not sure how well it's going with Tony. He has always got Tony his stuff back well so might be good thing....


----------



## Border6901

Well Bill did a great job on my Elite Energy 32 last year. It took 11 weeks, much longer then quoted but he greatly discounted the cost of the work. At the same time, Bill also did a set of cams and mods in purple for my wife's Elite Spirit. The quality of work on the cams were horrible. The finish had tons of runs. Bill asked if I would send them back, so he could redo them. He received the parts on January 31, 2015. I also had Elite direct ship a set of limbs for the wife's Spirit. Everything started great. I knew Bill was swamped with work, so if it took a bit for him to get the work completed I understood. These were extra parts I had bought and the wife had a complete bow to shoot. In April, Bill told me the parts were to be completed that week. That's the last I have heard from Bill. I have now phoned and emailed hundreds of times. I even sent a registered letter that was signed for yesterday by someone from Ultimate Finishers but still no word from them. It is now nine months since he received the cams and mods. I have all be given up hope of having my equipment returned to me. 

I was a big Ultimate Finishers supporter. Bill had treated me well, if a bit tardily. That has completely changed. Now all I can say is DO NOT SEND ANYTHING TO ULTIMATE FINISHERS!


----------



## nicko

Wow!! I can't believe this crap is still going on with UF. I thought this all came to a head back in the winter but it appears this is a regular pattern of behavior with UF. Very unprofessional. 

If you are still waiting for parts, you might want to try sending a message to tony219r assuming he is still a point person for orders to UF. Hopefully he can put your name in front of Bill and end your misery.


----------



## OCHO505

Sad deal man! I honestly would contact Tony219 for whatever reason he is the only guy that bill gets back too... Just too bad good deal turned so bad and nothing wa really ever done about either!!


----------



## Keywadin

I'm about ready to take the 5 hour + trip to his shop, to pick up my stuff he has had for almost a year. I spoke to him 6 months ago and he told me it would be another week and it would be finished and sent out. Absolute Bull#%*!


----------



## orarcher

Can't believe it !!!


----------



## JP61

Something has went completely sideways at UF !


----------



## retrieverfishin

Giving us refinishers a bad name, that is for sure.


----------



## nicko

retrieverfishin said:


> Giving us refinishers a bad name, that is for sure.


Mike, you are nothing at all like UF. Your turnaround time on parts is consistent and very timely.


----------



## Keywadin

Anybody hear anything new?


----------



## Border6901

I have still not heard from Bill or anyone else from Ultimate Finishers. It is over ten months that they have had my cams and limbs. I have even sent a registered letter threatening legal action but nothing. At this point I have pretty well given up any hope of getting my items returned to me. Living in Canada makes this whole situation even more difficult.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Give this a bump. Just had to bows done by Bill and I'm very pleased.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveha

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Give this a bump. Just had to bows done by Bill and I'm very pleased.
> View attachment 4591609
> View attachment 4591617
> View attachment 4591625
> View attachment 4591633
> View attachment 4591641
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brave soul to send anything to him. Never going to get another dime of mine ever. I was lucky to not get screwed over.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

loveha said:


> Brave soul to send anything to him. Never going to get another dime of mine ever. I was lucky to not get screwed over.


Same here...and I got screwed over.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Didn't have a problem. At all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveha

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Didn't have a problem. At all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got lucky, but read back through the pages and you will see that his reputation here on AT is no good.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

I heard the same thing about rahoffer to and never had a problem. He called me when he got it and when finished with pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Didn't have a problem. At all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably because you are within easy driving distance and a NY resident...he acted quite differently for his out of state and out of country customers...


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

ChuckA84 said:


> Probably because you are within easy driving distance and a NY resident...he acted quite differently for his out of state and out of country customers...


Lol I wouldn't care how far I'd show up. I bought a bow off here a few years ago and I drove all the way to Missouri to confront the seller. It worked out for me. I don't play the games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Lol I wouldn't care how far I'd show up. I bought a bow off here a few years ago and I drove all the way to Missouri to confront the seller. It worked out for me. I don't play the games.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everybody on here thinks the same, therefore the reason they'll never use UF.


----------



## hunterhewi

frog gigger said:


> Everybody on here thinks the same, therefore the reason they'll never use UF.


I have used Bill a handful of times with 0 problems. He replys to my texts in timely order. Mailed a stabilizer last week it arrived monday, got pics about an hour ago and he already has it done and it looks killer! His work has always been top notch. Im sending him a riser next week he told me he would have it back it 2 weeks. This is how everything Bill has done for me has been


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

hunterhewi said:


> I have used Bill a handful of times with 0 problems. He replys to my texts in timely order. Mailed a stabilizer last week it arrived monday, got pics about an hour ago and he already has it done and it looks killer! His work has always been top notch. Im sending him a riser next week he told me he would have it back it 2 weeks. This is how everything Bill has done for me has been


Yes sir same goes for me. I wouldn't hesitate to send anything there. Like you said his work is top notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Yep ive used Bill for the last 4-5 years. Here is the stabilizer he recieved monday afternoon and it was finished today! Cant [email protected]&$? about that. This will be goin on my new K34 in last leaf late season


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

hunterhewi said:


> Yep ive used Bill for the last 4-5 years. Here is the stabilizer he recieved monday afternoon and it was finished today! Cant [email protected]&$? about that. This will be goin on my new K34 in last leaf late season
> 
> View attachment 4615698


Looks awesome man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Just like all 6-7 items bill has wver done for me!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

hunterhewi said:


> Just like all 6-7 items bill has wver done for me!


The two I had done were flawless and the pics serve no justice. 10 Xs better in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Same here and a 2-3 week turn around time!


----------



## SWIABOONER

Old thread but thought I should comment. I didn't see this thread until after i sent my stuff to them but glad it worked out that way. I sent them a stabilizer and quiver hood not long before Thanksgiving. I assumed over the Holidays it might take longer than usual. It did, they had a problem getting the weight off my B stinger and tried coating it in one piece, didn't look right so they finally got it apart and refinished it. Both parts look amazing. Yes it took longer than quoted, but I had good communications with Bill and he is not charging me since he missed his quoted time frame. I can't complain about that customer service one bit. I wouldn't hesitate to send them something else.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

STAY AWAY!!! Never got my stabilizer back and after a few initial correspondence never could get a response from Bill, or anyone else for that matter. After a year I stopped trying and moved on...I hope you'll do the same.


----------



## PAKraig

BOWCHIEF said:


> STAY AWAY!!! Never got my stabilizer back and after a few initial correspondence never could get a response from Bill, or anyone else for that matter. After a year I stopped trying and moved on...I hope you'll do the same.


That's hard to believe. I had GREAT communication with Bill and sent him a riser, stabilizer and quick detach, string stop, Bowtech mods and quiver hood. Excellent finish and returned to me in less than 2 weeks. Price was tough to beat too! I've already recommended his services to friends!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

PAKraig said:


> That's hard to believe. I had GREAT communication with Bill and sent him a riser, stabilizer and quick detach, string stop, Bowtech mods and quiver hood. Excellent finish and returned to me in less than 2 weeks. Price was tough to beat too! I've already recommended his services to friends!!


Yeah so did I bills a good guy. Also gave me great prices since I sent him tons of work and not one problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

PAKraig said:


> That's hard to believe. I had GREAT communication with Bill and sent him a riser, stabilizer and quick detach, string stop, Bowtech mods and quiver hood. Excellent finish and returned to me in less than 2 weeks. Price was tough to beat too! I've already recommended his services to friends!!


Wouldn't be hard to believe if you've read the thread. Whole bunch of people on here had very bad experiences with this company unfortunately.


----------



## nicko

Huntinsker said:


> Wouldn't be hard to believe if you've read the thread. Whole bunch of people on here had very bad experiences with this company unfortunately.


Yep, this thread was a dumpster fire for quite a while. Hopefully that is all a thing of the past now and UF has righted their ship but it sounds like bowchief was one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## PAKraig

I have read the thread, and I remember all the bad press from awhile ago; things can change though. 

I emailed him in early November and got a response the next day. Asked him to give me a call, and he did. I would happily send products his way again, and likely will next time I pick up a new or used bow.


----------



## Huntinsker

PAKraig said:


> I have read the thread, and I remember all the bad press from awhile ago; things can change though.
> 
> I emailed him in early November and got a response the next day. Asked him to give me a call, and he did. I would happily send products his way again, and likely will next time I pick up a new or used bow.


That's good to hear. I hope they righted the ship. I've seen some of their work and it looks great so I hope people can start using them again without the fear of never seeing their stuff again.


----------



## tpurn

Hi hoping you might be able to help, I own a longbow which is finished off w/a high gloss...I wish to remove the gloss sheen; someone said to use 2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper but not a technique...wet or dry, both, either, circular motion, linear or doesn't I matter...thanks, Tom


----------



## tpurn

Hi hoping you might be able to help, I own a longbow which is finished off w/a high gloss...I wish to remove the gloss sheen; someone said to use 2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper but not a technique...wet or dry, both, either, circular motion, linear or doesn't I matter...thanks, Tom


----------



## meateater307

Sent you a pm with a couple questions 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573

meateater307 said:


> Sent you a pm with a couple questions
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Do some research first.... All I am saying my friend.... Do some research!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The_General

FYI for all this business has permanently closed.


----------



## trucker3573

The_General said:


> FYI for all this business has permanently closed.


Good riddance to them. At least they aren't screwing anyone over in this industry anymore. Hope they are all bankrupt. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

I was one of them


----------



## trucker3573

ParkerBow said:


> I was one of them


Me too. They never came through on the job. I had to jump through hoops to get my own equipment back. I was out shipping both ways and my time for disassembly and reassembly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

